# l'ho fatto



## Old silvia30 (28 Novembre 2007)

sto per sposarmi...ma ho fatto la caolata...l'ho tradito con il mio primo grande amore...lui mi ha lasciata 7 anni fa senza una spiegazione valida...io e lui siamo distanti...poi per tutto sto tempo piu niente...nel frattempo io l'ho dimenticato completamente giuro...ho conosciuto il mio amore e ho progettatto il matrimnio...tutto bellissimo...2 mesi fa lui è tornato...mi ha detto che nn mi ha mai dimentiata che mi ha sempre amata eccc...io ho iniziato a risentirlo...lui è venuto nella mi acitta-...ha fatto 1200 km per vedermi 3 ore...è stato come nn ci fossimo mai lasciati...poi è ripartito ..io ho continuato a sentirlo..stavo mettendo tutto in dubbio..ma era troppo complicata troppi casini,di lavoro di famiglia ecc e allora abbiamo deciso di interrompere tutto...sono passati 4 giorni..sto bene..ci penso spesso ma non mi fa male...con il mio amore tutto ok...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2007)

-Il primo grande amore è ...un classico.
Rifletti sui motivi per cui non è andata sette anni fa e sui motivi per cui non può andare ora...
...e poi smetti di pensare a lui come al grande amore, ma come l'amore che non riesce a diventare grande.
Non sposarti pensando che stai sposando la seconda scelta. Rimanda il matrimonio e datti tempo per riflettere.


----------



## MariLea (28 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> sto per sposarmi...ma ho fatto la caolata...l'ho tradito con il mio primo grande amore...lui mi ha lasciata 7 anni fa senza una spiegazione valida...io e lui siamo distanti...poi per tutto sto tempo piu niente...nel frattempo io l'ho dimenticato completamente giuro...ho conosciuto il mio amore e ho progettatto il matrimnio...tutto bellissimo...2 mesi fa lui è tornato...mi ha detto che nn mi ha mai dimentiata che mi ha sempre amata eccc...io ho iniziato a risentirlo...lui è venuto nella mi acitta-...ha fatto 1200 km per vedermi 3 ore...è stato come nn ci fossimo mai lasciati...poi è ripartito ..io ho continuato a sentirlo..stavo mettendo tutto in dubbio..ma era troppo complicata troppi casini,di lavoro di famiglia ecc e allora abbiamo deciso di interrompere tutto...sono passati 4 giorni..sto bene..ci penso spesso ma* non mi fa male*...con il mio amore tutto ok...


Che non ti fa male è buon segno... hai chiarito alcune cose in sospeso anche con te stessa ed ora volta pagina ed investi nel tuo matrimonio.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> sto per sposarmi...ma ho fatto la caolata...l'ho tradito con il mio primo grande amore...lui mi ha lasciata 7 anni fa senza una spiegazione valida...io e lui siamo distanti...poi per tutto sto tempo piu niente...nel frattempo io l'ho dimenticato completamente giuro...ho conosciuto il mio amore e ho progettatto il matrimnio...tutto bellissimo...2 mesi fa lui è tornato...mi ha detto che nn mi ha mai dimentiata che mi ha sempre amata eccc...io ho iniziato a risentirlo...lui è venuto nella mi acitta-...ha fatto 1200 km per vedermi 3 ore...è stato come nn ci fossimo mai lasciati...poi è ripartito ..io ho continuato a sentirlo..stavo mettendo tutto in dubbio..ma era troppo complicata troppi casini,di lavoro di famiglia ecc e allora abbiamo deciso di interrompere tutto...sono passati 4 giorni..sto bene..*ci penso spesso ma non mi fa male...*con il mio amore tutto ok...


Hai fatto una rimpatriata (capita anche qui nel forum) ... chissa' cosa ne penserebbe il Tuo amore se fosse informato dei fatti ... pensi/credi che ne soffrirebbe, gli farebbe male?


----------



## MariLea (28 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai fatto una rimpatriata (capita anche qui nel forum) ... chissa' cosa ne penserebbe il Tuo amore se fosse informato dei fatti ... pensi/credi che ne soffrirebbe, gli farebbe male?


magari qualche rimpatriatina se la sarà fatta pure lui.. che ne sappiamo..
tormentarsi non serve a niente, meglio reinvestire nel futuro con buoni propositi...


----------



## Old silvia30 (28 Novembre 2007)

no no ma io mi voglio sposare....con tutto il cuore..conto le ore ormai ....non sto male per niente...e che io e lui avevamo talmente tante cose in sospeso che forse un chiarimento ci voleva...per me è stato cosi...per lui un po meno perche davvero mi ama tanto...ovvio che quando l'ho rivisto mi è mancato il respiro...poi pero mi sentivo prigionara di una situazione da cui nn sapevo uscire..che in ogni modo che facevo qualcuno stava male per causa mia...

nn riesco a sentirmi in colpa perche nn riesco a vederlo come tradimento vero e proprio...pero un attimo di dubbio l'ho avuto..dicevo...il nostro è un grande amore che nn puo essere vissuto e nn è stato possibile viverlo...sai il destino queste cose..ma poi se uno pensa dice...ma se avessi voluto in questi anni sarei tornata indietro o cmq ti avrei pensato..invece io nn ho fatto nulla di tutto cio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> no no ma io mi voglio sposare....con tutto il cuore..conto le ore ormai ....non sto male per niente...e che io e lui avevamo talmente tante cose in sospeso che forse un chiarimento ci voleva...per me è stato cosi...per lui un po meno perche davvero mi ama tanto...ovvio che quando l'ho rivisto mi è mancato il respiro...poi pero mi sentivo prigionara di una situazione da cui nn sapevo uscire..che in ogni modo che facevo qualcuno stava male per causa mia...
> 
> nn riesco a sentirmi in colpa perche nn riesco a vederlo come tradimento vero e proprio...pero un attimo di dubbio l'ho avuto..dicevo...il nostro è un grande amore che nn puo essere vissuto e nn è stato possibile viverlo...sai il destino queste cose..ma poi se uno pensa dice...ma se avessi voluto in questi anni sarei tornata indietro o cmq ti avrei pensato..invece io nn ho fatto nulla di tutto cio


Cosa c'era in sospeso e cosa avete chiarito? Lui perché ti ha cercata? Tu perché non l'hai mai cercato? Da cosa hai dedotto che lui ti ama davvero?


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> magari qualche rimpatriatina se la sarà fatta pure lui.. che ne sappiamo..
> tormentarsi non serve a niente, meglio reinvestire nel futuro con buoni propositi...



Speriamo ...


----------



## Old silvia30 (28 Novembre 2007)

quando ci siamo lasciati è stato con una telefonata stupida in cui tante cose nn sono state dette...poi mai piu parlati(solo insulti da parte mia)

ho capito che mi ama perche lo conosco bene,perche dopo 7 anni ancora mi cerca(e ti assicuro che è un gran bel figliuolo)da come mi gurda da come mi parla dal fatto che in 24 ore ha fatto 1200 km solo per vedermi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> no no ma io mi voglio sposare....con tutto il cuore..conto le ore ormai ....non sto male per niente...e che io e lui avevamo talmente tante cose in sospeso che forse un chiarimento ci voleva...per me è stato cosi...per lui un po meno perche davvero mi ama tanto...ovvio che quando l'ho rivisto mi è mancato il respiro...poi pero mi sentivo prigionara di una situazione da cui nn sapevo uscire..che in ogni modo che facevo qualcuno stava male per causa mia...
> 
> nn riesco a sentirmi in colpa perche nn riesco a vederlo come tradimento vero e proprio...pero un attimo di dubbio l'ho avuto..dicevo...il nostro è un grande amore che nn puo essere vissuto e nn è stato possibile viverlo...sai il destino queste cose..ma poi se uno pensa dice...ma se avessi voluto in questi anni sarei tornata indietro o cmq ti avrei pensato..invece io nn ho fatto nulla di tutto cio





silvia30 ha detto:


> quando ci siamo lasciati è stato con una telefonata stupida in cui tante cose nn sono state dette...poi mai piu parlati(solo insulti da parte mia)
> 
> ho capito che mi ama perche lo conosco bene,perche dopo 7 anni ancora mi cerca(e ti assicuro che è un gran bel figliuolo)da come mi gurda da come mi parla dal fatto che in 24 ore ha fatto 1200 km solo per vedermi...


Se hai scritto qui è perché la cosa non è stata una "rimpatriata" fatta e conclusa...non mi convinci e, infatti, sei reticente nel rispondere...
Sai che disastri derivano dal sottovalutare le riserve su cui nascono tanti matrimoni?


----------



## Old silvia30 (28 Novembre 2007)

reticente?ma se ho detto tutto!

ho scritto qua per vedere se c'era qualcun altro come me...che ne pensavate e come vi sentivate voi...perche vi giuro nn mi sento prirpio in colpa...no no è una storia chiusa..ora ci staimo costruendo la nostra casa e ...tra alcuni giorni vado avedere il mio abito...


----------



## MariLea (28 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> reticente?ma se ho detto tutto!
> 
> ho scritto qua per vedere se c'era qualcun altro come me...che ne pensavate e come vi sentivate voi...perche vi giuro nn mi sento prirpio in colpa...no no è una storia chiusa..ora ci staimo costruendo la nostra casa e ...tra alcuni giorni vado avedere il mio abito...


a me non è capitato, però credo di capire come ti senti... come se vi foste lasciati veramente adesso e in pace... è così?


----------



## Old silvia30 (28 Novembre 2007)

esatto!propio cosi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> reticente?ma se ho detto tutto!
> 
> ho scritto qua per vedere se c'era qualcun altro come me...che ne pensavate e come vi sentivate voi...perche vi giuro nn mi sento prirpio in colpa...no no è una storia chiusa..ora ci staimo costruendo la nostra casa e ...tra alcuni giorni vado avedere il mio abito...


Allora è stato "Il matrimonio della mia migliore amica" ed è finita qui...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=r3DFTk1MM64


----------



## MariLea (28 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora è stato "Il matrimonio della mia migliore amica" ed è finita qui...
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=r3DFTk1MM64


bello


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2007)

*?*

... ma la storia finisce qua?


----------



## Old silvia30 (28 Novembre 2007)

in che senso?ci sono certi momenti in cui un afitta al cuore mi viene ma so riconoscere la differenza tra un po di nostalgia e il dolore perche nn hai piu qualcuno...sono molto pratica...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> in che senso?ci sono certi momenti in cui un afitta al cuore mi viene ma so riconoscere la differenza tra un po di nostalgia e il dolore perche nn hai piu qualcuno...sono molto pratica...


Se sei sicura tu...
Io non sarei più sicura di niente e mi sentirei un pochino in colpa...solo un pochino eh...mi farei tante domande ...ma tante...


----------



## Old silvia30 (28 Novembre 2007)

ma perche nn è stato un tradimento"classico"è stat una sorta di chiarimneto...come ha detto qualcuno...è come se ci fossimo appena lasciati..senza piu nulla in soapeso..almeno per me..poi si sa che il primo amore restera sempre nel cuore.


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se sei sicura tu...
> Io non sarei più sicura di niente e mi sentirei un pochino in colpa...solo un pochino eh...mi farei tante domande ...ma tante...


Persa tu parli del "Rimorso", come ben leggi non ce n'e'.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma perche nn è stato un tradimento"classico"è stat una sorta di chiarimneto...come ha detto qualcuno...è come se ci fossimo appena lasciati..senza piu nulla in soapeso..almeno per me..poi si sa che il primo amore restera sempre nel cuore.


Se dici che sei certa che ti ama ...se apprezzi i km che lui ha fatto per te ...se credi che ti resterà nel cuore ...non tutto è pacifico.
Ma se adesso lo vuoi pensare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 è una tua scelta ...e se sei convinta che non sia una cosa di cui parlare con il futuro marito perché è come una cosa del passato che ha avuto solo la conclusione nei supplementari e in differita nel presente durante i preparativi del matrimonio e non c'entra nulla con le bugie che hai raccontato all'uomo con cui intendi a iniziare una nuova vita ...se sei convinta ...va bene così


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2007)

*Alla fin fine*

Buon ascolto:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=gqYdBEYcCeM


----------



## Old silvia30 (28 Novembre 2007)

anche perche io nn avevo mai piu pensato a lui ,per niente...e parlarne porterebbe solo dolore al mio amore..in piu nn c'erano prorpio in presupposti perche tra di noi rifunzionasse...ed era inutile tentarci..


----------



## Bruja (29 Novembre 2007)

*silvia30*

Posto che il tuo sia stato un chiarimento.... anche se a me i chiarimenti orizzontali risultano sempre un pochino pelosi..... speriamo sia servito davvero, e che per quanto tu sei "pratica" il tuo futuro marito sia "liberale"! 
Sei fortunata, è probabile che lui non lo venga mai a sapere, e ringrazia il cielo che le circostanze e l'unicità del rapporto, oltre al ritrovato buonsenso di chiudere, ti daranno la franchigia; comunque posso capire tutte le scusanti addotte, tuttavia la puoi girare come preferisci ma..... tu lo hai tradito! E se credi il contrario te la stai raccontando.
Dopo di che formulo i migliori auguri per la tua unione e speriamo che questa faccenda, come tu dici, non riemerga mai più visto che hai eliminato il rimpianto soddisfacendolo.
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2007)

*che bello*

é bello vedere un unione così piena d'amore...con basi così solide....un matrimonio all'orizzonte che nasce sotto i migliori auspici...che emozione!!!!Bè poi fra 2 o 3 anni leggeremo dei problemi....di una separazione....e la colpa sarà del destino o della sfortuna.....ma dai Silvia non preoccuparti tanto fanno tutti così dai...e purtroppo tu non sei da meno...purtroppo!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Posto che il tuo sia stato un chiarimento.... *anche se a me i chiarimenti orizzontali risultano sempre un pochino pelosi*..... speriamo sia servito davvero, e che per quanto tu sei "pratica" il tuo futuro marito sia "liberale"!
> Sei fortunata, *è probabile che lui non lo venga mai a sapere*, e ringrazia il cielo che le circostanze e l'unicità del rapporto, oltre al ritrovato buonsenso di chiudere, ti daranno la franchigia; comunque posso capire tutte le scusanti addotte, tuttavia la puoi girare come preferisci ma..... tu lo hai tradito! E se credi il contrario te la stai raccontando.
> Dopo di che formulo i migliori auguri per la tua unione e speriamo che questa faccenda, come tu dici, non riemerga mai più visto che hai eliminato il rimpianto soddisfacendolo.
> Bruja


Ma no Bruja, che dici mai.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Probabile? Non credo proprio...io invece penso che sia solo questione di tempo.


----------



## Old fay (29 Novembre 2007)

*x le over 40's*

Certo ragazze capitava a noi una cosa simile ed eravamo in crisi nera....!!!!! Beata la sua età, la sua leggerzza.....


----------



## Old Confù (29 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> sto per sposarmi...ma ho fatto la caolata...l'ho tradito con il mio primo grande amore...*lui mi ha lasciata 7 anni fa senza una spiegazione* valida...io e lui siamo distanti...poi *per tutto sto tempo piu niente...*nel frattempo io l'ho dimenticato completamente giuro...ho conosciuto il mio amore e ho progettatto il matrimnio...tutto bellissimo...2 mesi fa lui è tornato...*mi ha detto che nn mi ha mai dimentiata che mi ha sempre amata* eccc...io ho iniziato a risentirlo...lui è venuto nella mi acitta-...*ha fatto 1200 km per vedermi 3 ore*...è stato come nn ci fossimo mai lasciati...poi è ripartito ..io ho continuato a sentirlo..*stavo mettendo tutto in dubbio*..*ma era troppo complicata *troppi casini,di lavoro di famiglia ecc e allora abbiamo deciso di interrompere tutto...sono passati 4 giorni..sto bene..ci penso spesso *ma non mi fa male...con il mio amore tutto ok..*.


 
Ho sottolineato...un pò di frasi...perchè anche a me c'è qlcs che non torna!

_ti ha lasciato lui, senza una spiegazione_...bhè, ora vi siete rivisti...
il motivo del suo allontanamento sei riuscita a capirlo?!?

_Per tutto qst tempo più niente_...io penso che se c'è un grande amore alla base, non ci metti 7 anni a farti di nuovo vivo!
si, probabilmente lui avrà provato a cercarti e tu avrai inveito contro di lui...ma poteva fare di più...per esempio quello che ha fatto adesso!

_I chilometri fatti per vederti per 3 ore... _penso che nel momento in cui una persona vuole qualcosa sarebbe disposto a tutto pur di ottenerla...e qst a prescindere anche dai sentimenti...a volte!

_stavo mettendo tutto in dubbio, ma era complicata!_ scusa ma non mi sembri tanto sicura, decidi di tagliare tutto e sei di colpo sicurissima del tuo matrimonio..... se pochissimo tempo prima avrai messo in dubbio, un motivo ci sarà?

_Lui è tornato dicendoti che ti amava e che non ti aveva mai dimenticato...tu gli credi perchè lo conosci!_
La frase, a me suona un pò troppo banale...non so qnt tempo siate stati insieme, ma penso che a volte una persona per conoscerla non basta una vita...
è ovvio che se una persona si lancia nella riconquista ti dice certe cose...mica potrebbe esordire con:_" sai mi sento un pò skazzato, non ho un legame serio, le ragazze che ho incontrato in qst periodo non facevano poi tanto per me(o l'ultima mi ha messo un bel paio di corna)...così in paranoia ma desideroso di essere amato_ _mi sono ricordato di te...che almeno mi rendevi speciale!!!"_

Io sono diffidente per natura, prendi le mie parole così(le dico anche alle mie amiche in situazioni del genere!)
però sta attenta...

un'ultima domanda: sapeva che ti stai x sposare???


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> sto per sposarmi...ma ho fatto la caolata...l'ho tradito con il mio primo grande amore...lui mi ha lasciata 7 anni fa senza una spiegazione valida...io e lui siamo distanti...poi per tutto sto tempo piu niente...nel frattempo io l'ho dimenticato completamente giuro...ho conosciuto il mio amore e ho progettatto il matrimnio...tutto bellissimo...2 mesi fa lui è tornato...mi ha detto che nn mi ha mai dimentiata che mi ha sempre amata eccc...io ho iniziato a risentirlo...lui è venuto nella mi acitta-...ha fatto 1200 km per vedermi 3 ore...è stato come nn ci fossimo mai lasciati...poi è ripartito ..io ho continuato a sentirlo..stavo mettendo tutto in dubbio..ma era troppo complicata troppi casini,di lavoro di famiglia ecc e allora abbiamo deciso di interrompere tutto...sono passati 4 giorni..sto bene..ci penso spesso ma non mi fa male...con il mio amore tutto ok...


... mi sembra evidente che NON hai fatto alcuna cavolata... hai fatto quel che andava fatto... hai risolto un vecchio transfert... hai fatto bene... ora sei pronta... non farti troppe domande e non scavare troppo in te stessa... non serve... guarda avanti e... _buona fortuna_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Che non ti fa male è buon segno... hai chiarito alcune cose in sospeso anche con te stessa ed ora volta pagina ed investi nel tuo matrimonio.
> In bocca al lupo!


... mi piace questa Mailea... mi piace...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se hai scritto qui è perché la cosa non è stata una "rimpatriata" fatta e conclusa...non mi convinci e, infatti, sei reticente nel rispondere...
> Sai che disastri derivano dal sottovalutare le riserve su cui nascono tanti matrimoni?


... ma piantala con ste cazzate... non siamo in un processo penale... non servono i _RIS_... suvvia... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Posto che il tuo sia stato un chiarimento.... anche se a me i chiarimenti orizzontali risultano sempre un pochino pelosi..... speriamo sia servito davvero, e che per quanto tu sei "pratica" il tuo futuro marito sia "liberale"!
> Sei fortunata, è probabile che lui non lo venga mai a sapere, e ringrazia il cielo che le circostanze e l'unicità del rapporto, oltre al ritrovato buonsenso di chiudere, ti daranno la franchigia; comunque posso capire tutte le scusanti addotte, tuttavia la puoi girare come preferisci ma..... tu lo hai tradito! E se credi il contrario te la stai raccontando.
> Dopo di che formulo i migliori auguri per la tua unione e speriamo che questa faccenda, come tu dici, non riemerga mai più visto che hai eliminato il rimpianto soddisfacendolo.
> Bruja


... un colpo al cerchio e un colpo... alla botte... ma la finisci con Aristotele oppure ti dobbiamo portare da padre Milingo?... hi, hi, hi... comunque, apprezzo... dopo averla ben classificata, le lasci la porta socchiusa... affinché possa trarsi in salvo... con i tuoi migliori auguri... e quelli dello spirito del macedone... ovviamente...


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2007)

*mhhh*

A me che si salvi lei poco interessa...anzi....,mi piacerebbe salvare quel futuro marito già becco....son all'antica...!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me che si salvi lei poco interessa...anzi....,mi piacerebbe salvare quel futuro marito già becco....son all'antica...!!!


... Oscuro, senti, la vita non è una retta... è tutta storta... storie nate bene, finiscono male... e vice-_versa_...


----------



## Bruja (29 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... un colpo al cerchio e un colpo... alla botte... ma la finisci con Aristotele oppure ti dobbiamo portare da padre Milingo?... hi, hi, hi... comunque, apprezzo... dopo averla ben classificata, le lasci la porta socchiusa... affinché possa trarsi in salvo... con i tuoi migliori auguri... e quelli dello spirito del macedone... ovviamente...


Visto che lei è il cerchio e il futuro marito la botte..... mi pare equo essere chiara.  Non le sto facendo la boutade hai fatto quello che ti "stava bene di fare" ma solo, visto che lo hai fatto facciamo che sia servito.... 
(Chen detto fra noi a me questo che si presenta da amore irrisolto e fa la manfrina dopo sette anni..... quasi come le piaghe d'Egitto, sai che calci!!!! Ma io sono strana, é notorio ....)
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Novembre 2007)

*Silvia*



silvia30 ha detto:


> sto per sposarmi...ma ho fatto la caolata...l'ho tradito con il mio primo grande amore...lui mi ha lasciata 7 anni fa senza una spiegazione valida...io e lui siamo distanti...poi per tutto sto tempo piu niente...nel frattempo io l'ho dimenticato completamente giuro...ho conosciuto il mio amore e ho progettatto il matrimnio...tutto bellissimo...2 mesi fa lui è tornato...mi ha detto che nn mi ha mai dimentiata che mi ha sempre amata eccc...io ho iniziato a risentirlo...lui è venuto nella mi acitta-...ha fatto 1200 km per vedermi 3 ore...è stato come nn ci fossimo mai lasciati...poi è ripartito ..io ho continuato a sentirlo..stavo mettendo tutto in dubbio..ma era troppo complicata troppi casini,di lavoro di famiglia ecc e allora abbiamo deciso di interrompere tutto...sono passati 4 giorni..sto bene..ci penso spesso ma non mi fa male...*con il mio amore tutto ok...*


Beh, certo: occhio non vede, cuore non duole. Prova a dire al tuo "amore" d'averlo tradito. Poi, torna qui dentro e vediamo se scriverai ancora: "Con il mio amore tutto ok".
Air


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Beh, certo: occhio non vede, cuore non duole. Prova a dire al tuo "amore" d'averlo tradito. Poi, torna qui dentro e vediamo se scriverai ancora: "Con il mio amore tutto ok".
> Air


Uffa. Certo io non riuscirei a sposarmi tenendo dentro questa cosa eh. Come si fa, altro che risolvere il transfert...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

ho conosciuto da poco una cantante fantastica. canta jazz, bossa nova e swing in un modo che... 
chiara civello.
in un suo pezzo canta: c'è chi vive e c'è chi muore /senza avere errori da  ricordare-chiuso dentro i giorni - non sa più uscire...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Visto che lei è il cerchio e il futuro marito la botte..... mi pare equo essere chiara. Non le sto facendo la boutade hai fatto quello che ti "stava bene di fare" ma solo, visto che lo hai fatto facciamo che sia servito....
> (Chen detto fra noi a me questo che si presenta da amore irrisolto e fa la manfrina dopo sette anni..... quasi come le piaghe d'Egitto, sai che calci!!!! Ma io sono strana, é notorio ....)
> Bruja


... no, no, aspetta... anch'io l'avrei _sfanculato_ di brutto... ma a lei è servita questa esperienza... da quel che dice... e allora, che la chiuda lì e si sposi... senza pensarci troppo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uffa. Certo io non riuscirei a sposarmi tenendo dentro questa cosa eh. Come si fa, altro che risolvere il transfert...


... il tuo super-io è sadico... il suo, fortunatamente, no...


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il tuo super-io è sadico... il suo, fortunatamente, no...
























   addirittura...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Beh, certo: occhio non vede, cuore non duole. Prova a dire al tuo "amore" d'averlo tradito. Poi, torna qui dentro e vediamo se scriverai ancora: "Con il mio amore tutto ok".
> Air


... Air, cavolo!... cerca di non essere troppo "_censore_"... troppo rigido _moralmente_... siamo uomini e donne _imperfetti_... a volte, facciamo delle cazzate madornali... l'importante è che non ci sia la cattiveria (che qui non vedo...)... e che l'esperienza serva a costruire qualcosa (e qui, sembra essere così...)...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ho conosciuto da poco una cantante fantastica. canta jazz, bossa nova e swing in un modo che...
> chiara civello.
> in un suo pezzo canta: c'è chi vive e c'è chi muore /senza avere errori da ricordare-chiuso dentro i giorni - non sa più uscire...


... l'ho conosciuta in USA... tra l'altro è anche una bella donna... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'ho conosciuta in USA... tra l'altro è anche una bella donna... hi, hi, hi...


molto bella. 
ma è come canta che... 
è un vero talento, forse il migliore talento italiano, dopo Mina.


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2007)

*chen*

Ok tu sei molto pratico, io sognatore...però per  mia esperienza ti dico che storie nate male finiscono malissimo....e storie nate bene possono finir male...questa storia se la vogliamo chiamar tale ha delle fondamenta decisamente fallaci!!!Poi non ho capito se ci si chiarisca a parole....o scopando.....e dai ragazzi non ci prendiam per il sedere sù!!!!Cavolo chen le parole.....o almeno chiamiamo le azioni con il loro nome....ma quale chiarimento!!!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok tu sei molto pratico, io sognatore...però per mia esperienza ti dico che storie nate male finiscono malissimo....e storie nate bene possono finir male...questa storia se la vogliamo chiamar tale ha delle fondamenta decisamente fallaci!!!Poi non ho capito se ci si chiarisca a parole....o scopando.....e dai ragazzi non ci prendiam per il sedere sù!!!!Cavolo chen le parole.....o almeno chiamiamo le azioni con il loro nome....ma quale chiarimento!!!!!!!


... no Oscuro, il sognatore sono io... tu sei il pratico crudele... guarda che gli esseri umani sono molto complessi... esiste il tradimento imperdonabile, quello superficiale, quello squallido... ma esiste anche il tradimento "evolutivo", quello che serve per andare oltre... per aprire nuovi spazi... le parole, a volte, non bastano... a volte, servono gli acting out... gli agiti... le azioni... allora bisogna guardare ai significati... può esserci la traditrice stronza, falsa, cattiva, egoista... ma esiste anche la traditrice che agisce un bisogno, un disagio... questo, va compreso...


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma esiste anche il tradimento "evolutivo", quello che serve per andare oltre... per aprire nuovi spazi... le parole, a volte, non bastano... a volte, servono gli acting out... gli agiti... le azioni... allora bisogna guardare ai significati...


sì su questo sono d'accordo.


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no Oscuro, il sognatore sono io... tu sei il pratico crudele... guarda che gli esseri umani sono molto complessi... esiste il tradimento imperdonabile, quello superficiale, quello squallido... ma esiste anche il tradimento "evolutivo", quello che serve per andare oltre... per aprire nuovi spazi... le parole, a volte, non bastano... a volte, servono gli acting out... gli agiti... le azioni... allora bisogna guardare ai significati... può esserci la traditrice stronza, falsa, cattiva, egoista... ma esiste anche la traditrice che agisce un bisogno, un disagio... questo, va compreso...


Capisco ciò che dici, ma mi viene un dubbio: anche chi lo fa in maniera stronza, falsa, cattiva, egoista...non segue comunque un suo bisogno? Come si fa ad aggettivizzare certi comportamenti in determinati casi, e non in altri? 
Non è così facile distinguere...lei aveva bisogno di un chiarimento, ok. Un'altra potrebbe aver bisogno di altro


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2007)

Si chen và compreso ma non condivso....gli si può dar un attenuante ma questo ti sembra il caso?Se incominciassimo a guardarci intorno e trombarci chi ci capita per esternare un nostro disagio o il nostro bisogno di crescita...è la fine!!!!Poi cazzo qualcuno mi spiega perche c'è sempre un valido motivo per tradire ma mai un valido motivo per lasciare????Caro chen, lasciare costa.....il tradire costa molto meno....!!!PArto dal presupposto che ogni tradimento è diverso...ma ogni tradimento non ha mai una valida giustificazione....!!!


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Capisco ciò che dici, ma mi viene un dubbio: anche chi lo fa in maniera stronza, falsa, cattiva, egoista...non segue comunque un suo bisogno? Come si fa ad aggettivizzare certi comportamenti in determinati casi, e non in altri?
> Non è così facile distinguere...lei aveva bisogno di un chiarimento, ok. Un'altra potrebbe aver bisogno di altro


Quello che mi lascia perplessa è il matrimonio imminente. Beh forse è stata proprio questa la motivazione, il non lasciare fantasmi in giro... forse.

ps se il bisogno è funzionale a una risistemazione degli equilibri della coppia è un discorso, se è funzionale alla distruzione è un altro. Dinamiche difficili da gestire, comunque.


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2007)

*m.m*

Ecco e chi lo stabilisce che tipo di tradimento sia?verrà stabilito sempre in termini di convenienza....!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok tu sei molto pratico, io sognatore...però per mia esperienza ti dico che storie nate male finiscono malissimo....e storie nate bene possono finir male...questa storia se la vogliamo chiamar tale ha delle fondamenta decisamente fallaci!!!Poi non ho capito se ci si chiarisca a parole....o scopando.....e dai ragazzi non ci prendiam per il sedere sù!!!!Cavolo chen le parole.....o almeno chiamiamo le azioni con il loro nome....ma quale chiarimento!!!!!!!


e ma che cazzo... certo che a positività tu stai messo benissimo...
minchia...


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2007)

*Anna*

Certo per qui c'è da esser molto positivi...infondo si tratta solo di una scopata a pochi giorni dal matrimonio con il suo amore...e che cazzo quanto esagero pure io....magari un bel viaggio di nozze a tre??MI spiace c'è molto poco da esser positivi...anna tu dove lo vedi l'aspetto positivo?Forse che il conuto ancora non sà....!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Capisco ciò che dici, ma mi viene un dubbio: anche chi lo fa in maniera stronza, falsa, cattiva, egoista...non segue comunque un suo bisogno? Come si fa ad aggettivizzare certi comportamenti in determinati casi, e non in altri?
> Non è così facile distinguere...lei aveva bisogno di un chiarimento, ok. Un'altra potrebbe aver bisogno di altro


... ma se lo fa in maniera stronza, falsa, cattiva ed egoista, sta dicendo che non gliene frega più nulla dell'altro... tutto è finito... gioco da sola... tu, non esisti più... allora, si è semplicemente al capolinea... non tutti i tradimenti sono un arrivo al capolinea... alcuni, rappresentano una svolta... non una fine... la relazione è ancora viva... allora lì, si deve decidere se far prevalere le ragioni dello stare ancora insieme o quelle del dividersi... io penso che se c'è ancora amore, vale la pena provare a svoltare...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco e chi lo stabilisce che tipo di tradimento sia?verrà stabilito sempre in termini di convenienza....!!!!


... no Oscuro... lo si capisce dal "DOPO"... si capiscono tante cose dal "DOPO"... dalle cose che la persona fa "DOPO" il tradimento...


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

Chiamatele come volete, le corna/tradimento son corna/tradimento ... non e' zuppa ma e' pane bagnato, sempre brodo e'.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo per qui c'è da esser molto positivi...infondo si tratta solo di una scopata a pochi giorni dal matrimonio con il suo amore...e che cazzo quanto esagero pure io....magari un bel viaggio di nozze a tre??MI spiace c'è molto poco da esser positivi...anna tu dove lo vedi l'aspetto positivo?Forse che il conuto ancora non sà....!!!


... Oscuro, qui c'è amore... amore non significa perfezione... non basta amare per non sbagliare...


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma se lo fa in maniera stronza, falsa, cattiva ed egoista, sta dicendo che non gliene frega più nulla dell'altro... tutto è finito... gioco da sola... tu, non esisti più... allora, si è semplicemente al capolinea... non tutti i tradimenti sono un arrivo al capolinea... alcuni, rappresentano una svolta... non una fine... la relazione è ancora viva... allora lì, si deve decidere se far prevalere le ragioni dello stare ancora insieme o quelle del dividersi... io penso che se c'è ancora amore, vale la pena provare a svoltare...


Tu, se capisco bene, dici che questo tradimento potrebbe aver distrutto un "fantasma" che se non rimosso avrebbe potuto avvelenarle la vita anche nel matrimonio.
E se invece, agendo così, avesse ridato forza all'ectoplasma?


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chiamatele come volete, le corna/tradimento son corna/tradimento ... non e' zuppa ma e' pane bagnato, sempre brodo e'.


... per gli ottusi è così... e se affermi queste cose, _sei molto ottusa_... è come dire che un bacio, in fondo, è sempre un bacio... ma il bacio di Giuda non era "solo un bacio"... cerca di capire... con gli esseri umani, nulla non è "_nient'altro che_"... tutto, veicola significati...


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*

Permettimi ma questa svolta da sola...dov'è la condivisione?Ripeto si deve per forza scopare un altro per dare una svolta?


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chiamatele come volete, le corna/tradimento son corna/tradimento ... non e' zuppa ma e' pane bagnato, sempre brodo e'.


Marì, in valore assoluto l'Atto è sempre quello, indubbiamente.
Però secondo me va sempre contestualizzato. Ogni atto. Altrimenti la vita non avrebbe alcun significato, non trovi?


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Marì, in valore assoluto l'Atto è sempre quello, indubbiamente.
> Però secondo me va sempre contestualizzato. Ogni atto. Altrimenti la vita non avrebbe alcun significato, non trovi?


A me e' andata bene, il tradimento subito mi ha restituito un marito migliore ... pero' quanto "Dolore" mi e' costato ... ne avrei fatto a meno volentieri.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quello che mi lascia perplessa è il matrimonio imminente. Beh *forse è stata proprio questa la motivazione*, il non lasciare fantasmi in giro... forse.
> 
> ps se il bisogno è funzionale a una risistemazione degli equilibri della coppia è un discorso, se è funzionale alla distruzione è un altro. Dinamiche difficili da gestire, comunque.


... sono perfettamente d'accordo... anche sul discorso relativo alle dinamiche... non facili da gestire, ma DIVERSE...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Marì, in valore assoluto l'Atto è sempre quello, indubbiamente.
> Però secondo me va sempre contestualizzato. Ogni atto. Altrimenti la vita non avrebbe alcun significato, non trovi?


... anche il bacio che darei a Uma Thurman sarebbe, in valore assoluto, _simile_ a quello che Giuda diede a suo tempo a Gesù... ma il significato, GIURO che sarebbe _profondamente _diverso... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me e' andata bene, il tradimento subito mi ha restituito un marito migliore ... pero' quanto "Dolore" mi e' costato ... ne avrei fatto a meno volentieri.


... il cambiamento è sempre doloroso... ma non cambiare, può significare la fine di tutto... può costare molto di più...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo per qui c'è da esser molto positivi...infondo si tratta solo di una scopata a pochi giorni dal matrimonio con il suo amore...e che cazzo quanto esagero pure io....magari un bel viaggio di nozze a tre??MI spiace c'è molto poco da esser positivi...anna tu dove lo vedi l'aspetto positivo?Forse che il conuto ancora non sà....!!!


il conuto sicuramente ancora non sa. e allora? brami dalla voglia di essere tu a raccontarglielo?
hai 'sta sete di giustizia che io mica la capisco tanto...
o te ci hai ancora dentro un trauma di quelli pesi, o davvero io non so da cosa nasce in te tutta questa voglia di giustizia che esprimi.


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il cambiamento è sempre doloroso... ma non cambiare, può significare la fine di tutto... può costare molto di più...


... gia, bella consolazione ... lui' e' andato in giostra ed io ho pagato il biglietto ... anche se poi, i suoi rimorsi sono sbocciati e lo mordono continuamente ... l'unica cosa mi consola e' la mia Coscienza pulita, io al posto suo non lo avrei mai pugnalato alle spalle perche so cosa e' la lealta'.


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... anche il bacio che darei a Uma Thurman sarebbe, in valore assoluto, _simile_ a quello che Giuda diede a suo tempo a Gesù... ma il significato, GIURO che sarebbe _profondamente _diverso... hi, hi, hi...


Maiale!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Che feticista, Tarantino!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque, è quello che intendevo io


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me e' andata bene, il tradimento subito mi ha restituito un marito migliore ... pero' quanto "Dolore" mi e' costato ... ne avrei fatto a meno volentieri.


Ti capisco...tutti quanti noi avremmo fatto volentieri a meno dei nostri dolori. Ci ha provato anche Gesù, ma il papà non l'ha ascoltato.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Almeno, come dici, ti è tornato indietro un marito migliore...il dolore a qualcosa è servito.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Capisco ciò che dici, ma mi viene un dubbio: anche chi lo fa in maniera stronza, falsa, cattiva, egoista...non segue comunque un suo bisogno? Come si fa ad aggettivizzare certi comportamenti in determinati casi, e non in altri?
> Non è così facile distinguere...lei aveva bisogno di un chiarimento, ok. Un'altra potrebbe aver bisogno di altro


vedi perché siamo tutti sulla stessa barca?
se resti chiuso ai tuoi giorni, e non sai più "uscire"... 
è "uscire"la parola chiave.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> sto per sposarmi...ma ho fatto la caolata...l'ho tradito con il mio primo grande amore...lui mi ha lasciata 7 anni fa senza una spiegazione valida...io e lui siamo distanti...poi per tutto sto tempo piu niente...nel frattempo io l'ho dimenticato completamente giuro...ho conosciuto il mio amore e ho progettatto il matrimnio...tutto bellissimo...2 mesi fa lui è tornato...mi ha detto che nn mi ha mai dimentiata che mi ha sempre amata eccc...io ho iniziato a risentirlo...lui è venuto nella mi acitta-...ha fatto 1200 km per vedermi 3 ore...è stato come nn ci fossimo mai lasciati...poi è ripartito ..io ho continuato a sentirlo..stavo mettendo tutto in dubbio..ma era troppo complicata troppi casini,di lavoro di famiglia ecc e allora abbiamo deciso di interrompere tutto...sono passati 4 giorni..sto bene..ci penso spesso ma non mi fa male...con il mio amore tutto ok...


 























già visto, già fatto, ci ho anche la maglietta.

Ragazze, state attente, non è una leggenda metropolitana, capita, e poi si piange e ci si insulta.

Bacio!


----------



## Old silvia30 (29 Novembre 2007)

chiarisco subito un punto...NON CI SONO ANDATA A LETTO!


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> chiarisco subito un punto...NON CI SONO ANDATA A LETTO!





























































































Pagine e pagine di illazioni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> chiarisco subito un punto...NON CI SONO ANDATA A LETTO!


Avevo detto che eri stata reticente: non si era capito...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (29 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> sto per sposarmi...ma ho fatto la caolata...l'ho tradito con il mio primo grande amore...lui mi ha lasciata 7 anni fa senza una spiegazione valida...io e lui siamo distanti...poi per tutto sto tempo piu niente...nel frattempo io l'ho dimenticato completamente giuro...ho conosciuto il mio amore e ho progettatto il matrimnio...tutto bellissimo...2 mesi fa lui è tornato...mi ha detto che nn mi ha mai dimentiata che mi ha sempre amata eccc...io ho iniziato a risentirlo...lui è venuto nella mi acitta-...ha fatto 1200 km per vedermi 3 ore...è stato come nn ci fossimo mai lasciati...poi è ripartito ..io ho continuato a sentirlo..stavo mettendo tutto in dubbio..ma era troppo complicata troppi casini,di lavoro di famiglia ecc e allora abbiamo deciso di interrompere tutto...sono passati 4 giorni..sto bene..ci penso spesso ma non mi fa male...con il mio amore tutto ok...


 
Anche io al posto tuo lo avrei fatto. Mi sto tormentando da pochi giorni perchè continuo a pensare alla persona che ho amato più di tutte, a cosa starà facendo, a dove sarà.Colpa degli incubi, nessuno può pilotarli quelli. Sono passati tre anni. La mia storia è finita più o meno come la tua e io non sono sposata, nonostante questo sto bene con il mio amore. Ma prima di sposarmi vorrei chiarire le cose con quei ricordi che mi tormentano a periodi; tu hai avuto la fortuna di poterlo fare prima che fosse troppo tardi, credimi, è una fortuna, la persona che ho perduto con tanta amarezza non tornerà più da me e io non la cercherò mai più, e resterà tutto sospeso così senza poterci chiarire, ma tu adesso puoi metterti il cuore in pace su tante cose, chiudere qui e andare a riprendere la tua vita nel migliore dei modi.
La pura trasparenza non esisterà mai tra due persone e in casi come questi non deve esistere, secondo me.

Se poi pensi che non sia finita, fino all'ultimo ricordati che sei sempre in grado di scegliere, sei sempre in grado di poter mollare tutto, ovviamente assumendone le conseguenze.
Stai per sposarti, ma non sei in una morsa di costrizioni, puoi sempre scegliere, e la cosa importante da sapere prima di andare all'altare è che la tua decisione nasca dalla tua volontà libera, non da una costrizione.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (29 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> chiarisco subito un punto...NON CI SONO ANDATA A LETTO!


Perchè parli di "tradimento" allora? In cosa consiste il tuo tradimento? A me pare più un atto di coerenza verso te stessa.


----------



## Old silvia30 (29 Novembre 2007)

cambia parecchio le cose eh.....

si mi sento di nn avere piu nulla in sospesa...cosa che anche inconsciamente con lui o sempre avuto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

*mah*



silvia30 ha detto:


> cambia parecchio le cose eh.....
> 
> si mi sento di nn avere piu nulla in sospesa...cosa che anche inconsciamente con lui o sempre avuto


Non ti capisco.
Che senso ha parlarci di una cosa che, a tuo dire, ha avuto un inizio e una fine ...che ha solo chiuso con il passato e che non mette in forse niente....? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non sei nostra sorella a cui racconti:"... sai ho rivisto Marco. Abbiamo parlato e ora so che comunque non era per me"
Questo un forum e tu vieni a raccontare a estranei una cosa così? E neanche ne spieghi chiaramente i termini?
Ti stai solo creando un alibi ...caso mai il "tuo amore" scoprisse qualcosa?


----------



## Old silvia30 (29 Novembre 2007)

beh ma se nn vuoi leggere puoi anche nn farlo scusa...

non verra mai a sapere  ulla


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> cambia parecchio le cose eh.....
> 
> si mi sento di nn avere piu nulla in sospesa...cosa che anche inconsciamente con lui o sempre avuto


era meglio se ci eri andata a letto. almeno eri credibile...
oh. ma la gente non ha niente di meglio da fare che inventarsi problemi inesistenti per scrivere su tradimento.net?


----------



## Old silvia30 (29 Novembre 2007)

di meglio si sicuramente...di peggio no...
e cmq scrivo dove mi pare...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (29 Novembre 2007)

A me è sembrato più una specie di sfogo. Penso che fuori non possa dirlo, ecco perchè scriverlo in un luogo virtuale di sconosciuti. Per sfogarsi.


----------



## Old silvia30 (29 Novembre 2007)

grazie!qualcuno che mi capisce!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> A me è sembrato più una specie di sfogo. Penso che fuori non possa dirlo, ecco perchè scriverlo in un luogo virtuale di sconosciuti. Per sfogarsi.


Mah...
O si racconta tutto per sfogarsi ...
O si racconta quasi niente ...ma non interessano le risposte ...perché scrivere ha la funzione di un mess in bottiglia...
Ma se si racconta è perché non è tutto risolto e qualcosa da capire c'è ancora...


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> chiarisco subito un punto...NON CI SONO ANDATA A LETTO!


WHAT? E quindi, dove sta il tradimento scusa? Hai rivisto il tuo grande amore del passato, tranquilla. Certo che ci fa un sacco di paranoie per niente eh.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Novembre 2007)

scus,a perchè non deve sapere che lo hai visto e ci hai messo su una pietra tombale?
Magari del bacio, degli abbracci, di quelli non dirai nulla, ma dell'incontro, del chiarimento... io gli parlerei... è catartico anche per lui, perchè se è finita sul nulla glielo avrai raccontato al tuo amore e lui avrà pensato fra sè 'e se non fosse finita? ora starebbe con lui?' Se ora saic eh la risposta è no potresti anceh dirglielo...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (29 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mah...
> O si racconta tutto per sfogarsi ...
> O si racconta quasi niente ...ma non interessano le risposte ...perché scrivere ha la funzione di un mess in bottiglia...
> Ma se si racconta è perché non è tutto risolto e qualcosa da capire c'è ancora...


Sai quando ti serve il parere di una persona esterna ma non sei nelle condizioni di poterlo dire a nessuno? A me è capitato un sacco di volte e sono andata a intuito. A lei penso interessi il parere di persone esterne.

Silvia, ti dico la verità, se fosse capitato a me, che questo problema sia inventato o no, io ci sarei andata a letto.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> A me è sembrato più una specie di sfogo. Penso che fuori non possa dirlo, ecco perchè scriverlo in un luogo virtuale di sconosciuti. Per sfogarsi.


ma sfogarsi di cosa? Lillina, abbi pazienza...


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Silvia, ti dico la verità, se fosse capitato a me, che questo problema sia inventato o no, io ci sarei andata a letto.




































   ma dai era un amore romantico su... niente sesso...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (29 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scus,a perchè non deve sapere che lo hai visto e ci hai messo su una pietra tombale?
> Magari del bacio, degli abbracci, di quelli non dirai nulla, ma dell'incontro, del chiarimento... io gli parlerei... è catartico anche per lui, perchè se è finita sul nulla glielo avrai raccontato al tuo amore e lui avrà pensato fra sè 'e se non fosse finita? ora starebbe con lui?' Se ora saic eh la risposta è no potresti anceh dirglielo...


 
Secondo me non è il caso di tirarla fuori adesso questa storia. Magari un giorno, tra qualche anno, dopo che il loro matrimonio sarà bello e avviato, allora forse sì.
Ma sul momento, se davvero è chiusa qui la faccenda, rischierebbe solo di rovinare tutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Sai quando ti serve il parere di una persona esterna ma non sei nelle condizioni di poterlo dire a nessuno? A me è capitato un sacco di volte e sono andata a intuito. A lei penso interessi il parere di persone esterne.
> 
> Silvia, ti dico la verità, se fosse capitato a me, che questo problema sia inventato o no, io ci sarei andata a letto.


Concordo.
E' il motivo per cui siamo qui ...ma qui ci siamo raccontati davvero ...se no che parere vuoi trovare...?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sfogarsi di cosa? Lillina, abbi pazienza...


 
Hai presente quando hai dentro un tappo di bottiglia che sta per saltare e non puoi e non devi dirlo a nessuno?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Secondo me non è il caso di tirarla fuori adesso questa storia. Magari un giorno, tra qualche anno, dopo che il loro matrimonio sarà bello e avviato, allora forse sì.
> Ma sul momento, se davvero è chiusa qui la faccenda, rischierebbe solo di rovinare tutto.


No ...parli ora o taccia per sempre ...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (29 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma dai era un amore romantico su... niente sesso...


 
 sarà che io vedo il sesso dappertutto...


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai presente quando hai dentro un tappo di bottiglia che sta per saltare e non puoi e non devi dirlo a nessuno?



Prima o poi esplodi. Concordo mia cara, concordo.


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> sarà che io vedo il sesso dappertutto...




























   dicono che è una caratteristica del nostro segno zodiacale... sarà così...


----------



## Old Confù (29 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai presente quando hai dentro un tappo di bottiglia che sta per saltare e non puoi e non devi dirlo a nessuno?


 
*Lilly* non sono d'accordo....non può essere un "tappo"....sarebbe stata a rischio d'esplosione a sto punto se ci fosse andata a letto, o se ammettesse di aver provato ancora qlcsa per l'ex!
ma così no! Avrà un'amica a cui poter dire_:" sai che ho rivisto tizio e_ _finalmente abbiamo chiarito tutto?!?_

Concordo con *Persa* è volutamente reticente...su quello che racconta & su quello che chiediamo...
lascia intendere e poi ritratta...ha detto: _"ho fatto una cazzata, ci siamo visti ed è stato come non esserci mai lasciati, per un attimo ho messo in discussione ma non si può!"._

Qst secondo me è più di uno sfogo, altrimenti avrebbe scritto in un diario...se ti confronti con altre persone in un forum che sia chiama _TRADIMENTO_...è perchè un margine di dubbio dentro di  te lo poni!!

Sarà come dice *Chen*, che siamo un pò RIS, ma anche X me c'è qlcosina che puzza!


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> * Avrà un'amica a cui poter dire:" sai che ho rivisto tizio e finalmente abbiamo chiarito tutto?!?
> *


*

Credo che la solitudine invece sia il problema principale dei nostri giorni. Magari certe cose si raccontano in un forum, dove nessuno ti conosce, e non agli amici. Sempre che se ne abbiano di amici.*


----------



## Old simo (29 Novembre 2007)

*x Silvia*



Grande82 ha detto:


> scus,a perchè non deve sapere che lo hai visto e ci hai messo su una pietra tombale?
> Magari del bacio, degli abbracci, di quelli non dirai nulla, ma dell'incontro, del chiarimento... io gli parlerei... è catartico anche per lui, perchè se è finita sul nulla glielo avrai raccontato al tuo amore e lui avrà pensato fra sè 'e se non fosse finita? ora starebbe con lui?' Se ora saic eh la risposta è no potresti anceh dirglielo...


 
Ciao Silvia.Riprendo un post di Grande per dire ciò che penso....se davvero pensi che quello che hai fatto, cioè l'incontro con un tuo ex, non significhi assolutamente nulla, anzi sia solo stata l'occasione per chiudere definitivamente una situaione del passato, perchè non dirlo al tuo futuro marito? Non voglio fare la moralista, ma te lo dico per esperienza personale...mi sono sposata da poco...dopo tanto tanto pensare e ripensare, dopo tante sofferenze...
iniziare una vita a due con le bugie, perchè alla fine si tratta di questo, non è un buon modo di iniziare. Magari, come dice Grande, potrebbe essere una cosa positiva anche per lui sapere che nulla puo' "intaccare" il tuo amore...
ti faccio i miei miei migliori auguri!!!
Simo.


----------



## Old sfigatta (29 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai presente quando hai dentro un tappo di bottiglia che sta per saltare e non puoi e non devi dirlo a nessuno?





Lillyna19 ha detto:


> sarà che io vedo il sesso dappertutto...





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Prima o poi esplodi. Concordo mia cara, concordo.





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> dicono che è una caratteristica del nostro segno zodiacale... sarà così...


 
PER LILLYNA E MK TAPPO CON CHIAVE


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> PER LILLYNA E MK TAPPO CON CHIAVE



Una bella doccia fredda no? Tonifica ...


----------



## Old amarax (29 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo che la solitudine invece sia il problema principale dei nostri giorni. Magari certe cose si raccontano in un forum, dove nessuno ti conosce, e non agli amici. Sempre che se ne abbiano di amici.


 
E' vero...gli amici non esistono...solo apparenza.Siamo soli.E da un forum non puoi essere tradita...


----------



## Old Confù (29 Novembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> E' vero...gli amici non esistono...solo apparenza.Siamo soli.E da un forum non puoi essere tradita...


Non è detto...ti posso assicurare che nei momenti davvero brutti...ho sempre chiamato in raccolta i miei punti fermi...quegli amici che nel bene o nel male, ci sono stati sempre...

capitano momenti in cui ti senti più amareggiata del solito o non capita dalle persone più vicine...ma sono quelle stesse persone che col tempo impari a conoscere e che ti trovi accanto se c'è un problema, o sei vuoi condividere un attimo di gioia...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Secondo me non è il caso di tirarla fuori adesso questa storia. Magari un giorno, tra qualche anno, dopo che il loro matrimonio sarà bello e avviato, allora forse sì.
> Ma sul momento, se davvero è chiusa qui la faccenda, rischierebbe solo di rovinare tutto.


Lillyna, ma ti pare?
questa, a sentire chi la racconta, è una storia perfetta per: una lettera a Confidenze...
ma per piacere... va bene apertura verso il prossimo ma, appunto, qui non è confidenze.it
noi siamo nella musica, e non siamo mica stonati per niente...
vestito da sposa... e magari firmato Capucci... e mi raccomando: rigorosamente bianco, niente trucco visibile e senza gioielli, a parte la fede nuziale, nel rispetto del bon ton della sposa, mi raccomando..


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Novembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> E' vero...gli amici non esistono...solo apparenza.Siamo soli.*E da un forum non puoi essere tradita*...


Dal forum magari no...ma da qualche persona che vi partecipa...non lo escluderei a priori...a volte si mostra una faccia sola, quella più "nobile"...e le persone invece son composite!


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dal forum magari no...ma da qualche persona che vi partecipa...non lo escluderei a priori...a volte si mostra una faccia sola, quella più "nobile"...e le persone invece son composite!


*Privatni proci, urline  jaune  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Privatni proci, urline jaune
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che starebbe a dì...vizi privati e pubbliche virtù? (+ o - !??!)


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che starebbe a dì...vizi privati e pubbliche virtù? (+ o - !??!)



SI.


----------



## Old silvia30 (29 Novembre 2007)

a parte alcuni post un po sensa senso che non ho ben capito...cerco di risp a tutto


non si tratta di non avere amici..anzi la mia migliore amica lo sa..pero semplicemente volevo scrivere su questo forum

il tradimento nn è solo andare a letto con una persona..basta un bacio vero...secondo me...

lo so che ho sbagliato ma se uno forse non ha vissuto la stessa cosa nn puo capire...mi sento di nn avere piu nulla in sospeso...ce stato un lungo chiarimento a parole abbiamo urlato,anzi hoo urlato...non vi credete che ci sia cascata ai piedi pero erano anni che nn lo vedevo..l'ho amato tanto ed è capitato..penso di non dovere essere lapidata per questo..ancor piu che ho interrotto la cosa


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> a parte alcuni post un po sensa senso che non ho ben capito...cerco di risp a tutto
> 
> 
> non si tratta di non avere amici..anzi la mia migliore amica lo sa..pero semplicemente volevo scrivere su questo forum
> ...


Silvia, nessuna lapidazione.

Era solo un invito a guardare bene dentro di te se la cosa è risolta, accantonata, kaput, sepellita davvero!

Se non ha lasciato strascichi, anzi ha toilto ogni dubbio che lui non sarebbe stato quello per il futuro, per progettare una vita assieme, son d'accordo con chi dice di tenertelo per te (manco alla mia più cara amica l'avrei detto io...)...e per sempre!


----------



## Old silvia30 (29 Novembre 2007)

per me è finita li...gli vorro sempre bene ma non lo amo...so che se mai ne avessimo avuto la possibilita il nostro rapporto avrebbe potuto pure funzionare ma le cose sono andate diversamente e nn per questo lo rimpiango..io amo il mio amore..


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2007)

*Silvia*

...guarda che ha me è successo ESATTAMENTE quello che è sucesso a te, solo che 20 anni dopo,e non è durato pochi giorni...è stata una faccenda lunga e dolorosa che ha lasciato un sacco di ferite ed alla fine della fiera si è conclusa dopo 2 anni di insulti, lacrime, problemi, andate e ritorni.

Per cui prima te ne stacchi, meglio è, tanto queste cose non portano nessuna felicità, ma solo sofferenza a tutte le persone coinvolte.

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Rebecca (29 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> reticente?ma se ho detto tutto!
> 
> ho scritto qua per vedere se c'era qualcun altro come me...che ne pensavate e come vi sentivate voi...*perche vi giuro nn mi sento prirpio in colpa...no no è una storia chiusa*..ora ci staimo costruendo la nostra casa e ...tra alcuni giorni vado avedere il mio abito...


Buon per te. Complimenti per i nervi saldi. Io mi sentirei in colpa da morire. Magari poi mi perdonerei, ma mi ci sentirei. Che ci fai qui allora? Beh, continuo a leggere magari poi lo scopro.


----------



## Rebecca (29 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma perche nn è stato un tradimento"classico"è stat una sorta di chiarimneto...come ha detto qualcuno...è come se ci fossimo appena lasciati..senza piu nulla in soapeso..almeno per me..poi si sa che il primo amore restera sempre nel cuore.


Ah, ok.... Vorrà dire che se mai alla vigilia delle nozze mi dovesse capitare di essere tradita, spero che mi sarà spiegato che non è un tradimento, ma una sorta di chiarimento. Sarò molto sollevata.


----------



## Old silvia30 (29 Novembre 2007)

beh ma ovvio che non glielo dico...io se lui mi dicesse che mi ha tradito per un chiarimento gli sputerei in faccia....pero io so cosa provo dentro di me..forse per questo riesco ancora a guardarlo e dirgli che lo amo...perche a volte lo ucciderei...ma poi mi rendo conto che non posso vivere senza di lui


----------



## Rebecca (29 Novembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> E' vero...gli amici non esistono...solo apparenza.Siamo soli.*E da un forum non puoi essere tradita*...


Ottimista


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

*Boh*

Per me non sei sicura di niente.


----------



## Old silvia30 (29 Novembre 2007)

ma che ne sai scusa?nn è vero che il tradimento è per forza sintomo che qualcosa nn va..a volte si fanno cazzate per i piu diversi motivi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma che ne sai scusa?nn è vero che il tradimento è per forza sintomo che qualcosa nn va..a volte si fanno cazzate per i piu diversi motivi


Non è il tradimento sono le cose che dici e come le dici.
Ovvio che la mia è un'opinione. basata sui piccoli indizi che hai dato e che ho evidenziato negli altri post.


----------



## Old silvia30 (29 Novembre 2007)

ma io per questo ragazzo avro sempre un sentimento..si sa è il primo ho pianto come una pazza per lui..ci siamo fatti del male cis iamo amati..pero da li a provare qualcosa che possa essre d'intralcio al mio matrimnio ce ne corre..è vero per un attimo ho avuto il dubbio..pero cacchio nn lo vedevo da 7 anni..è ovvio che un colpo al cuore mi sia venuto ma poi tutto è tornato alla normalita


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma io per questo ragazzo avro sempre un sentimento..si sa è il primo ho pianto come una pazza per lui..ci siamo fatti del male cis iamo amati..pero da li a provare qualcosa che possa essre d'intralcio al mio matrimnio ce ne corre..è vero per un attimo ho avuto il dubbio..pero cacchio nn lo vedevo da 7 anni..è ovvio che un colpo al cuore mi sia venuto ma poi tutto è tornato alla normalita


Guarda che qui un po' di esperienza diretta e indiretta su queste cose l'abbiamo ..e parecchie (come dice Verena) c'hanno pure la maglietta ...è difficile che si possa chiudere in poco e senza conseguenze e il dire che non hai sensi di colpa è un campanello d'allarme. Questo non vuol dire assolutamente che tu dovresti mandar all'aria tutto, né, tanto meno, pensare di dover riprovarci con l'ex. Questi dubbi devono portarti a prendere un po' di tempo per riflettere. Non è frequente essere così freddi come dici di essere ...è invece frequente cercare di allontanare e cercare di ignorare i dubbi...


----------



## Old silvia30 (29 Novembre 2007)

si lo so..e tante volte ho fatto l'errore di negare i miei sentimenti perche era la cosa migliore...pero quando accadeva..dentro morivo di dolore anche se all'esterno apparivo di ghiaccio..poi da sola piangevo..
in questa storia..ora nn sto male..guardo al futuro..sto bene..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> si lo so..e tante volte ho fatto l'errore di negare i miei sentimenti perche era la cosa migliore...pero quando accadeva..dentro morivo di dolore anche se all'esterno apparivo di ghiaccio..poi da sola piangevo..
> in questa storia..ora nn sto male..guardo al futuro..sto bene..








  bene!
Se ti vengono dubbi di cui vuoi parlare...abbiamo anche la medaglietta!


----------



## Old silvia30 (29 Novembre 2007)

grazie per i consigli cmq...


----------



## Old simo (29 Novembre 2007)

*Silvia...*



silvia30 ha detto:


> beh ma ovvio che non glielo dico...*io se lui mi dicesse che mi ha tradito per un chiarimento gli sputerei in faccia....pero io so cosa provo dentro di me.*.forse per questo riesco ancora a guardarlo e dirgli che lo amo...perche a volte lo ucciderei...ma poi mi rendo conto che non posso vivere senza di lui


 
Sai Silvia questa frase mi ha colpito molto! davvero....e sai perchè? perchè è la tipica frase che dicono tutti...tu l'hai fatto e va bene, ma non se ne parla di dirlo a lui visto che SAI cio' che provi...pero' lui non deve sapere. (scusa il gioco di parole). Prova a capire perchè vuoi che lui non sappia dell'incontro, non devi dire se c'è stato un bacio o meno, ma solo del fatto che hai visto un tuo ex...forse il tuo futuro marito non verrà mai a saperlo...ma se mai dovesse scoprirlo, beh credimi non è una cosa che fa molto piacere a posteriori. 
Nessuno è quì per lapidarti nè per giudicarti, ci mancherebbe. Io personalmente cerco solo di dare il mio contributo attraverso quello che ho sofferto,attraverso la mia esperienza, cercando e sperando di essere utile come molti lo sono stati per me. 
Ti abbraccio. 
Simo.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (29 Novembre 2007)

Silvia, io l'ho capita benissimo la tua situazione.
Qualche volta le storie che non si chiudono bene lasciano degli strascichi paurosi, dei vuoti dentro che non puoi riempire più...Io ti capisco e ci sto passando.

Ma sei sicura sicura sicura che ti vuoi sposare? E se l'altro torna indietro e si fa altri tremila km per te...e te lo chiede..Si, mettiamo che ti implori: "Sposa me invece che lui" tu che fai?

Sincera però.. ;-)


----------



## Old silvia30 (30 Novembre 2007)

ti rispondo molto sincera...me lo ha chiesto di spsarlo quando è venuto da me..mi ha detto trasferisciti nella mia citta il lavoro vediamo di trovarlo...ho detto di no...che per me il mio rapporto con il mio quasi mairo era importante..


----------



## Verena67 (30 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Silvia, io l'ho capita benissimo la tua situazione.
> Qualche volta le storie che non si chiudono bene lasciano degli strascichi paurosi, dei vuoti dentro che non puoi riempire più...*Io ti capisco e ci sto passando*.
> 
> Ma sei sicura sicura sicura che ti vuoi sposare? E se l'altro torna indietro e si fa altri tremila km per te...e te lo chiede..Si, mettiamo che ti implori: "Sposa me invece che lui" tu che fai?
> ...


Lyllina, mi sono persa qualcosa?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma come...ci stai passando?!??!

E il tuo ragazzo attuale?!?? Lo sa?!?!?

Bacio!!


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ti rispondo molto sincera...me lo ha chiesto di spsarlo quando è venuto da me..mi ha detto trasferisciti nella mia citta il lavoro vediamo di trovarlo...ho detto di no...che per me il mio rapporto con il mio quasi mairo era importante..


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... non hai detto, no, guarda, io lo amo... Io rimanderei il matrimonio...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ti rispondo molto sincera...me lo ha chiesto di spsarlo quando è venuto da me..mi ha detto trasferisciti nella mia citta il lavoro vediamo di trovarlo...ho detto di no...che per me il mio rapporto con il mio quasi mairo era importante..


 
Sai, nei primi incontri si dicono tante cose.... *(TM del mio ex)*
"Vorrei un figlio da te"

"Riproviamoci"

"Ridiamoci una chance"

"Lascialo"

"La lascio"


Ma è sulla (anche breve) distanza che si vede la concretezza di scelte che fanno tremare i polsi.

Tu te la sentiresti di chiedergli e dargli questo tipo di concretezza?!?!?

Bacio!


----------



## Old silvia30 (30 Novembre 2007)

ma come non lo gli ho detto di no...ho scritto che il rapporto con mio marito è importante..piu di cosi


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma come non lo gli ho detto di no...*ho scritto che il rapporto con mio marito è importante..*piu di cosi



Vi siete gia sposati?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 quando quando quando?


----------



## Old silvia30 (30 Novembre 2007)

no va be io lo chiamo gia marito...mancano 9 mesi al si!


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> no va be io lo chiamo gia marito...mancano 9 mesi al si!


AH! 

OK.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (30 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lyllina, mi sono persa qualcosa?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sì, lo sa, anche perchè è storia vecchia. c' è da dire che quando faccio gli incubi con dentro quell'altro, e mi sveglio, accanto a me non c'è quell'altro, ma lui.
Anche se non lo accetta un granchè e delle volte me lo rinfaccia, capisce che è un terreno in cui lui non può entrare, che sono cose che non potrà mai capire non essendoci passato (e non lo auguro a nessuno) e quindi preferisce lì per lì, rimanere in silenzio e lasciarmi fare con le mie paranoie.


----------



## Old silvia30 (30 Novembre 2007)

fidati ...chiarisci con la'ltro il prima possibile...nn lasciare nessun dubbio nessuna parola nn detta...perche se in futuro quando meno te l'aspetta si ripresenta...li possono crearsi davvero problemi seri


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (30 Novembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> fidati ...chiarisci con la'ltro il prima possibile...nn lasciare nessun dubbio nessuna parola nn detta...perche se in futuro quando meno te l'aspetta si ripresenta...li possono crearsi davvero problemi seri


 
Non mi è possibile chiarici nulla, sono passati già degli anni e abbiamo chiuso in modo bruttissimo, forse il peggiore, non mi metto certo a ricercarlo adesso...dopo essere stata mollata in un modo assurdo..
il problema è mio che fatico a metabolizzare anche dopo tutto questo tempo.
Ma per la persona che era lui e per come lo conoscevo io, non credo proprio che lo rivedrò o risentirò mai più.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> fidati ...chiarisci con la'ltro il prima possibile...nn lasciare nessun dubbio nessuna parola nn detta...perche se in futuro quando meno te l'aspetta si ripresenta...li possono crearsi davvero problemi seri








Te lo sei inviato a te stessa?


----------



## Old silvia30 (1 Dicembre 2007)

no io sono gia oltre..ho chiarito...e ora va meglio


----------



## Old silvia30 (1 Dicembre 2007)

aggiungo unA news...ieri mi sq il cell..dava anonimo..rispondo era lui..mi dice che nn ce la fa...che sa che nn ce futuro ma che mi vuole sentire lo stesso...poi mi dice...ti devo dire la verita sono fidanzato ...gli ho chiesto se aveva assunto droghe!cmq nn me la sono presa piu di tanto...mi ha detto che la fidanzata sa tutto(del fatto che è venuto da me)ma che lo ama e gli vuole dare un altra possibilta...che gli ha buttato via le schede del cell perche quei numeri li ho io...e lui per tutta risp che ha fatto.?si è procurato un altra scheda per chiamarmi di cui lei nn sa nulla...

punta 1)questa è fessa...tu mi tradisci,dici che ami un altra !prima ti ammazzo poi ti lascio....
2)nn arriva a capire che ormai è inutile buttare via le schede coi numeri di cell perche tempo 1 minuto te ne compri n altra..
3)a parte i loro problemi...gli ho detto che nn aveva senso perche ho gia fatto un errore una volta e continuare  a sentirlo significa ancora tenere nacosto qualcosa e nn voglio...la sua risposta è stata...TENETEVI FORTE...ma io nn ce la faccio senza di te,ho bisogno di sentirti...qunado sono con lei questo numero è spento se lo trovi acceso mi puoi parlare senza problemi..

MA COSA ABBIAMO 15 ANNI???IO TUTTI STI MASTRUZZI NN LI HO MAI SOPPORTATI...

VOGLIO SOLO VIVERE TRANQUILLA COL IL MIO AMORE E ORGANIZZARE IL NOSTRO MATRIMONIO SENZA INTRALCI....

per me ha fatto un ragionamento che nn sta ne in cielo ne in terra...e mi ci vuole pure coinvolgere..


----------



## Verena67 (1 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> no io sono gia oltre..ho chiarito...e ora va meglio


 
Silvia, a me non hai mai risposto...curioso, sono quella qui che ha avuto l'esperienza piu' simile alla tua!

ma tu ovviamente sei piu' svicia di me, hai tutta la mia ammirazione!


----------



## Old silvia30 (1 Dicembre 2007)

gtazie..ma in che senso nn ti ho mai risposto?


lo so è dura pero per me nn è stata una scelta tanto complicata.quando ho immaginato di perdere il mio fidanzato...la scelta è stata lampante...

lui puo avere svegliato vecchi ricordi e vecchie sensazioni...ma appunto sono ricordi...il presente e ill mio futuro sono 2 realta bellissime!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> gtazie..ma in che senso nn ti ho mai risposto?
> 
> 
> lo so è dura pero per me nn è stata una scelta tanto complicata.quando ho immaginato di perdere il mio fidanzato...la scelta è stata lampante...
> ...


 
senza offesa...non cogli l'ironia 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Guarda che sei solo all'inizio.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma non è un offesa la mia, noi qui sul forum siamo molto ironici tra di noi. Benvenuta, mi sa che dovrai metterti comoda....


Ti diro' cosa penso. *Ti sei già fatta coinvolgere troppo*. E il tuo ex non è una persona corretta:

a) ti ha mentito: non ti ha detto che è fidanzato, e te lo sta dicendo solo ora
b) ha mentito anche alla sua fidanzata, due volte, non dicendole che ti ha contattata, e poi con quella manfrina - patetica - della scheda. Si è comportato male.

E' una persona SLEALE: e tu stai facendo un doppio gioco SLEALE nei confronti del tuo fidanzato con una persona SLEALE, che quindi potrebbe SLEALMENTE comportarsi con te e....passata la novità...dirti che l'altra, la fidanzata, PER TE NON LA LASCIA.

Pensaci.

Rischi di trovarti con in mano le rovine fumanti del tuo matrimonio "tra nove mesi".

Consiglio? Non perderci tempo, sogni, energie. UN VAFFANCULO SUBITO, butta la TUA SCHEDA e sparisci. 

Ma sparisci sul serio.

Lascia perdere le finte indignazioni, meno ti fai coinvolgere ORA meglio è, poi sarà tardi.

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Old silvia30 (1 Dicembre 2007)

hai pienamente ragione su tutto...

masara che mi sono svegliata da poco..ma nn ho capito il primo pezzo,nn mi sono offesa giuro...


----------



## Old silvia30 (1 Dicembre 2007)

un piccolo appunto...io non sto decidendo se lasciare o no il mio fidanzato!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> un piccolo appunto...io non sto decidendo se lasciare o no il mio fidanzato!


 
....e ridaje!

La tua debolezza è che sei INGENUA.

E lo ribadisco.

INGENUA. INGENUA . INGENUA.

Il tuo ex, che ingenuo non è, proprio su quello giocherà.

Non ti chiederà MAI di lasciare il tuo fidanzato.

Perché, lui, a lasciare la sua ragazza non ci pensa proprio. Senno', quale miglior occasione della scenetta della scheda del telefono, no?!

Ma sarà poi vero?!

perché mai uno va a piantar grane con la fidanzata?! Perché dirle "Sai ho riserntito/visto la mia ex pero' è finito tutto?"

Insomma, dubita, dubita, dubita...

Se noi come forum possiamo servire anche solo a darvi un margine di dubbio, un seme di perplessità, allora questi fiumi d'inchiostro, giusto gente?, non sono inutili!


Qui - leggerai - ci sono la carne e il sangue e la vita di persone che soffrono.

E la sofferenza nasce dall'ignoranza.

Comincia a dubitare. No, non ti chiederà di lasciare il fidanzato. Non ci pensa proprio.
Ti chiederà di sentirti. Un ultima volta. Di Chiacchierare. Qualche volta. Magari di passeggiare. Di Vedervi. Un ultima volta.

Ecco.

Poi da cosa nasce cosa.

E prima che te ne rendi conto ti trovi invischiata, tra Scilla e Cariddi, piena di sensi di colpa, e non puoi dirlo al tuo fidanzato, e di là non hai certezze, perché l'altro si guarderà bene dal dirlo alla SUA fidanzata.

Se possiamo servire a qualcosa, che serviamo a farti DUBITARE Silvia.

Solo questo.

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Old amarax (1 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> un piccolo appunto...io non sto decidendo se lasciare o no il mio fidanzato!





silvia30 ha detto:


> sto per sposarmi...ma ho fatto la caolata...l'ho tradito con il mio primo grande amore...lui mi ha lasciata 7 anni fa senza una spiegazione valida...io e lui siamo distanti...poi per tutto sto tempo piu niente...nel frattempo io l'ho dimenticato completamente giuro...ho conosciuto il mio amore e ho progettatto il matrimnio...tutto bellissimo...2 mesi fa lui è tornato...mi ha detto che nn mi ha mai dimentiata che mi ha sempre amata eccc...io ho iniziato a risentirlo...lui è venuto nella mi acitta-...ha fatto 1200 km per vedermi 3 ore...è stato come nn ci fossimo mai lasciati...poi è ripartito ..io ho continuato a sentirlo..stavo mettendo tutto in dubbio..ma era troppo complicata troppi casini,di lavoro di famiglia ecc e allora abbiamo deciso di interrompere tutto...sono passati 4 giorni..sto bene..ci penso spesso ma non mi fa male...con il mio amore tutto ok...


E fai in modo che il tuo futuro marito non lo sappia mai.Saperlo è morire 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .Auguri.


----------



## Old silvia30 (1 Dicembre 2007)

grazie davvero.si sono molto ingenua e per questo ho sofferto davvero tanto ma nn ce la faccio a nn esserlo,difficilmente metto in dubbio la sincerita di qualcuno e mi rendo conto che è pericloso..molto.grazie davvero per tutto.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> grazie davvero.si sono molto ingenua e per questo ho sofferto davvero tanto ma nn ce la faccio a nn esserlo,difficilmente metto in dubbio la sincerita di qualcuno e mi rendo conto che è pericloso..molto.grazie davvero per tutto.



Figurati, noi siamo qua apposta.

Una volta le donne anziane si riunivano intorno al fuoco per dire alle giovani ragazze come erano gli uomini e com'era la vita, adesso ci sono i forum 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (1 Dicembre 2007)

Ascolta, prima che il tuo ex possa fare casini (tipo dirlo al tuo futuro marito, per ripicca) affrettati a tagliare i contatti e lasciare tutto così, in fondo il chiarimento che cercavi lo hai avuto, con te stessa e quella parte di te che era ancora legata a lui.
Se lui non è stato capace di dargli il giusto valore e di comportarsi correttamente con te e con l'altra, sono solo affari suoi.
Non che tu sia stata corretta: il tuo fidanzato non sa niente, ma se ci tieni non ferirlo e non dirgli nulla.


----------



## Old Confù (1 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> senza offesa...non cogli l'ironia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ha già espresso al meglio tutto* Vere*...forse ancora non te ne sei resa conto, ma sei troppo a rischio coinvolgimento...e in casi come qst la terapia è solo una: d'urto ma efficace...FANCULIZZALO al + presto e sparisci, non dargli modo di poterti sentire neanche al tel. , è una tristezza d'uomo, ma se gli lasci uno spiraglio, farà di tutto per cercare di "impolpettarti"!!!SCAPPA & NON TI VOLTARE....


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (1 Dicembre 2007)

secondo me la cara Silvia ha trombato con il suo ex (il titolo del thread "L'ho fatto!" ed il suo esordio, prima riga del primo post, non lasciano spazio a dubbi).

Poi si è ricordata che ha parlato di questo sito ad una qualche sua amica, che può raggiungere il suo futuro marito, ed ha ritrattato. 

Se così non fosse, tutto quello che hai raccontato (compreso il comportamento del tuo ex e della sua ragazza) non starebbe assolutamente in piedi.

A me non la si fa.

Ps.
Da piccolo risolvevo sempre tutti i casi polizieschi della settimana enigmistica.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (1 Dicembre 2007)

comunque, tornando a bomba alla realtà, che è ben diversa da quella che racconti, e che invece è la seguente: il tuo ex, che già ti lasciò anni fa, ha voluto vedere fino a che punto può ancora avere potere su di te (con la c.d. "scopata di appartenenza").  

Appurato il fatto che questo potere lo ha ancora, sta solo cercando di capire se può tenerti come amante occasionale nonostante le tue (o le sue) nozze. 

qualunque intervento dei forumisti sulla realtà edulcorata da Silvia, per lei è inutile, visto che sa qual'è la verità.

in bocca al lupo a Silvia.

Perdonami, non voglio offenderti. solo che quando ho letto il tuo post dove hai sostanzialmente scritto: 
1) l'ho fatto per vedere se riuscivo a chiudere un discorso. 
2) non ho rimpianti. 
3) adesso vado a scegliere l'abito da sposa.

... mi è venuto da vomitare! (spero che tu riesca a chiudere discorsi anche rimanendo vestita! Altrimenti, ti consiglio di darti alla politica!)


----------



## Bruja (1 Dicembre 2007)

*Insonne*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> secondo me la cara Silvia ha trombato con il suo ex (il titolo del thread "L'ho fatto!" ed il suo esordio, prima riga del primo post, non lasciano spazio a dubbi).
> 
> Poi si è ricordata che ha parlato di questo sito ad una qualche sua amica, che può raggiungere il suo futuro marito, ed ha ritrattato.
> 
> ...


 
Insomma C.S.I. e N.C.I.S. messi insieme..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (1 Dicembre 2007)

A Roma leggiamo a modo nostro la sigla C.S.I (Si es ai).
infatti diciamo: "Si E (cose nun le) Sai, (Salle)"


----------



## Bruja (1 Dicembre 2007)

*Insonne*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> A Roma leggiamo a modo nostro la sigla C.S.I (Si es ai).
> infatti diciamo: "Si E (cose nun le) Sai, (Salle)"


Va beh, che c'entra, tu adesso sei oriundo..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (1 Dicembre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... *mi è venuto da vomitare*! (spero che tu riesca a chiudere discorsi anche rimanendo vestita! Altrimenti, ti consiglio di darti alla politica!)


 
Scusa, eh Insonne.

Ma questa acidità di stomaco ti viene...dai Balcani??! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Bacio!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (1 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja, dove sono finite le persone vere?

Come è possibile che sono tutte personcine immature che non sanno prendersi la minima responsabilità di ciò che fanno e degli impegno che si prendono perchè tanto la colpa è sempre di qualcun altro?!?!? (chi tromba in giro prima di sposarsi, chi ha l'amico, chi si tromba lo zio, chi tromba in giro con la moglie incinta, chi tromba una donna incinta)

il bello poi è che hanno pure il coraggio di lamentarsi perchè sono taaaaanto infelici!

chiuso l'OT 
sorry a tutti


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (1 Dicembre 2007)

Verè, no, viene dal Baltico (dove torno per la settimana di capodanno, poi vi aggiornerò). 

Ps: ci credereste che li mangiano il formaggio di capra!!!!?!?!?! Ti credo che sono acido!

cmq chiudo l'OT per lasciare spazio a Silvia.

Sorry a tutti di nuovo.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Dicembre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Verè, no, viene dal Baltico (dove torno per la settimana di capodanno, poi vi aggiornerò).
> 
> Ps: *ci credereste che li mangiano il formaggio di capra*!!!!?!?!?! Ti credo che sono acido!
> 
> ...


 
...mi risulta anche in in varie parti d'Italia.....(e le caprette ti fanno CIAO!) 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Dai Inso' Rilassate!

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Dicembre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Bruja, dove sono finite le persone vere?
> 
> Come è possibile che sono tutte personcine immature che non sanno prendersi la minima responsabilità di ciò che fanno e degli impegno che si prendono perchè tanto la colpa è sempre di qualcun altro?!?!? (chi tromba in giro prima di sposarsi, chi ha l'amico, chi si tromba lo zio, chi tromba in giro con la moglie incinta, chi tromba una donna incinta)
> 
> ...


----------



## MariLea (1 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...mi risulta anche in in varie parti d'Italia.....(e le caprette ti fanno CIAO!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


manco na padellata di bromuro mi sa che basti


----------



## Bruja (1 Dicembre 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> manco na padellata di bromuro mi sa che basti


Ah dici che lo si può anche fare in padella....?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MariLea (1 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ah dici che lo si può anche fare in padella....??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le padellate si fanno di tante cose mia cara... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 sapessi!!!
(ma tu sai sai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Confù (2 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma C.S.I. e N.C.I.S. messi insieme.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io direi + CRIMINAL MINDS o MEDIUM... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





però...anche se reso in forma un pò, poco diplomatica...sostanzialmente concordo in alcuni punti con *Insonne*!


----------



## Bruja (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Insonne*

Essere persone vere è faticoso, presuppone che tu non abbia concessioni per gli altri e soprattutto per te stesso... mentre quando accade di tradire, pur evidenziandosi che un tradimento è sempre un segnale conseguente a disagi propri endogeni o indotti, le concessioni le si fanno a se stessi... proprio per le motivazioni che tutti sappiamo.
Spesso tradire è la via più "semplice" per affrontare il problema di coppia trasversalmente, mandando i famosi messaggi, perchè accade che aprire un dialogo o confrontarsi sia troppo difficile se sono in atto rancori, incomunicabilità o piani diversi di intesa.
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (2 Dicembre 2007)

Insonne mi è molto simpatico, ma a volte spara a zero (tipo TAR) al solo odor di tradimento... e già si inalbera....
Da caso a caso... ed in questo io non ho visto una traditrice del tipo "finisco con l'amante, torno a casa 10 minuti prima del compagno e "smack smack oddio che giornata pesante tesoro... cosa vuoi per cena..." e domani lo stesso...
Non ha detto di essere infelice né tantomeno si piange addosso...
Ha voluto dirlo a qualcuno e l'ha scritto qui.
Cosa c'è di tanto grave se ha rivisto l'uomo che ha amato in passato per chiarire qualcosa di irrisolto che le era rimasto dentro? Ora sta bene, è sicura di amare l'uomo che sposerà tra 9 mesi e che l'altro "non era cosa.." è stato solo una persona importante nel suo percorso... ma è finita ed oggi lo sa con chiarezza... Non si sente in colpa perchè lo doveva a sé stessa ed è serena.
Così scrive ed a questo ci atteniamo ovviamente, poi bla bla bla possiamo sostenere tutto ed il contrario di tutto.
Cos'è una persona vera? Una che, al suo posto, si porta in dote interrogativi, insicurezze, ecc..? 
Se vi ponete il problema del futuro sposo, qualcuno può mettere la mano sul fuoco che non abbia i suoi scheletri nell'armadio? O che magari rinuncerà al solito regalo degli amici per la festa di addio al celibato?
Scendiamo dalle nuvole


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Insonne mi è molto simpatico, ma a volte spara a zero (tipo TAR) al solo odor di tradimento... e già si inalbera....
> Da caso a caso... ed in questo io non ho visto una traditrice del tipo "finisco con l'amante, torno a casa 10 minuti prima del compagno e "smack smack oddio che giornata pesante tesoro... cosa vuoi per cena..." e domani lo stesso...
> Non ha detto di essere infelice né tantomeno si piange addosso...
> Ha voluto dirlo a qualcuno e l'ha scritto qui.
> ...


Quanto è concreta questa donna!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mailea, apriamo un agriturismo? fatica e sudore, sudore e fatica...quanto farebbero bene a tanta gente!


----------



## Bruja (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Già*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quanto è concreta questa donna!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' vero, è molto concreta, ma spero lo sia anche la ragazza se, appunto, il suo futuro sposo dovesse avere, non chiarimenti, ma le gogliardate normali che si hanno, come ha detto mailea stessa, nell'addio al celibato.... perchè in virtù del pregresso, la sposina non si potrebbe permettere lamentazioni anche se sapesse che lui ha avuto una defezione. La comprensione e la tolleranza devono essere a doppio senso.... ed all'insaputa di lui, LEI sa perchè!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Insonne mi è molto simpatico, ma a volte spara a zero (tipo TAR) al solo odor di tradimento... e già si inalbera....
> Da caso a caso... ed in questo io non ho visto una traditrice del tipo "finisco con l'amante, torno a casa 10 minuti prima del compagno e "smack smack oddio che giornata pesante tesoro... cosa vuoi per cena..." e domani lo stesso...
> Non ha detto di essere infelice né tantomeno si piange addosso...
> Ha voluto dirlo a qualcuno e l'ha scritto qui.
> ...


Tutto giusto.
Però il dubbio mi è sorto dal fatto che ha sentito bisogno di raccontarlo.
Una cosa realmente risolta non si sente il bisogno di raccontarla in un forum, soprattutto se un'amica a cui raccontarlo la si ha. Ma questa è una valutazione mia basata sul mio modo di essere.


----------



## Bruja (2 Dicembre 2007)

*E' vero..*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutto giusto.
> Però il dubbio mi è sorto dal fatto che ha sentito bisogno di raccontarlo.
> Una cosa realmente risolta non si sente il bisogno di raccontarla in un forum, soprattutto se un'amica a cui raccontarlo la si ha. Ma questa è una valutazione mia basata sul mio modo di essere.


Lei non ha remore o ripensamenti, però lo ha raccontato; forse solo come testimonianza, ma il sottolineare che non ha avuto alcuna importanza e che ora sa di amare solo il suo futuro sposo è un po' come dire.... mi sono tolta questo peso dallo stomaco e adesso so che il mio ragazzo è la scelta migliore che possa fare.
Lo dico in punta di piedi ma mi sa di soddisfatta consapevolezza per... eliminazione.
Bruja


----------



## Old silvia30 (3 Dicembre 2007)

premetto che alcune risposte sono folli a dire poco...e propabilmente chi le ha scritte è il cornuto di turno....

meno male che ci sono persone che gurdano piu in la del prorpio naso...che si immedesimano un po e nn danno risposte basate su luoghi comuni...


----------



## Old Otella82 (3 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> premetto che alcune risposte sono folli a dire poco...e propabilmente chi le ha scritte è il cornuto di turno....
> 
> meno male che ci sono persone che gurdano piu in la del prorpio naso...che si immedesimano un po e nn danno risposte basate su luoghi comuni...


Silvia.. magari il "cornuto di turno" s'immedesima nell'altro. nel tuo futuro marito.
(a parte che "il cornuto di turno" è un'espressione orribile, come se il traditore fosse il ganzo e il tradito il pirla..bah)
Mai pensato che il tradito subisce le scelte del traditore senza poter avere voce in capitolo? Non è detto che chi non la pensa come te lo faccia solo perchè capace di sciorinare luoghi comini e nient'altro...
Per me, ad esempio, delirante è andare a letto con un ex prima del matrimonio. ma sono punti di vista, caratteri diversi, diversi valori, un diverso vissuto.


----------



## Old Angel (3 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> premetto che alcune risposte sono folli a dire poco...e propabilmente chi le ha scritte *è il cornuto di turno*....
> 
> meno male che ci sono persone che gurdano piu in la del prorpio naso...che si immedesimano un po e nn danno risposte basate su luoghi comuni...


Fiuuu!!! che fortuna ho passato il turno sta volta


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Dicembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Fiuuu!!! che fortuna ho passato il turno sta volta


----------



## Old amarax (3 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> premetto che alcune risposte sono folli a dire poco...e *propabilmente chi le ha scritte è il cornuto di turno....*
> 
> meno male che ci sono persone che gurdano piu in la del prorpio naso...che si immedesimano un po e nn danno risposte basate su luoghi comuni...


 
Che modo hai di esprimerti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e tu...ti senti più intelligente o meno folle  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 xchè sei traditrice?Mi sembra di avere capito che il tuo cornuto te lo sposi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...
Guarda cmq che x me la peggiore offesa che si può fare è traditore non cornuto.


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Che modo hai di esprimerti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















































































































ma qua stiamo uscendo di senno!
poi che lei lo abbia tradito o meno, ha detto di no, quindi io le credo.
però  cara  non sei un buon esempio di sincerità,
e devi avere anche un bel pelo sullo stomaco se tra
poco sposi una persona a cui menti sul fatto che hai
rivisto il tuo ex per chiarire,
se avete deciso di sposarvi non credo che
questo episodio mini alla vostra felicità


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2007)

Io, nei tuoi panni, non avrei dubbi: parlerei col mio fidanzato e gli direi del fatto che ho visto questa persona, che lui mi ha richiamato e che comunqeu per te la questione è chiusa: avrai raggiunto due scopi, uno di stare tranquilla che se quello chiama o altro il tuo uomo non cade dal pero con conseguente giusta scenata, due che se riesci a aprlarne francamente con lui sei certa di non avere tu alcuna mira di alcun genere inq eusta storia e non vuoi tenrtela come opzione B... ma ne sei sicura? Sei certa che non ti gratifichi un pò troppo quello che questo tipo pare fare per te? (sottolineo il pare... la sostanza poi è altra....) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pensaci bene. e poi prendi una decisione non sul tuo futuro col moroso, ma sul tuo futuro con l'ex... cosa vorresti? Dirgli "non ti permettere più di cercarmi, è tutto finito ben prima di iniziare." ti sembra impossibile? 
Se è così poniti altre domande...


----------



## Old silvia30 (3 Dicembre 2007)

forse ci sono 2 punti da chiarire:
1)NON  CI SONO STATA A LETTO!!!!solo bacio..e ne fa di differenza credetemi
2)io con l'ex ho gia piu che chiarito,nn rispondo ne ai suoi mess ne alle sue chiamate...
3)per quello che rigurda il mio quasi marito....lui sa che ci siamo risentiti,sa che ci ha riprovato...nn sa che l'ho visto anche perche è una cosa che nn è dipesa da me...me lo sono trovato davanti improvisamente...

io n  sto cercaando scuse,pero nn mi sento traditrice nel vero senso del termine


----------



## Old silvia30 (3 Dicembre 2007)

no non mina la nostra felicita,ma mi chiedo perche devo dargli un simile dispiacere?se io so che nn influenza il nostro rapporto,se sono certa di amare solo lui..perche dargli dolore?


----------



## Old silvia30 (3 Dicembre 2007)

invece uno che si permette di dire che dico bugie,dice(vaneggiando)la sua versione della mia storia,che ovviamente nn conosce,dice che fa vomitare ha un ottimo modo di esprimersi...si si..

ma io dico,libero di nn crederci...allora non scrivere e nn perdi tempo scusa...


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2007)

ok... come intendi gestire una persona che ti chiama quando gli pare da un numero che la sua ragazza non conosce? Cosa vuoi fare? Nulla? Attendi che le cose si evolvano indipendentemente? 
E perchè sei qui? Per un'assoluzione o per sfogarti o per mettere tutto nero su bianco?
Facci capire qualcosa di più... finora hai ripetuto solo una serie di cose, ma non hai voluto scavare più a fondo.. anche se non c'è nulla in fondo, vale comunqeu la pena scavare....


----------



## Old silvia30 (4 Dicembre 2007)

io nn ho nulla da gestire...ho fato un errore e lo so.ora sono 3 gg che rifiuto le sue chiamte.per me lui è piccolo cosi perche addiritturo procurarsi un altro numero che la tipa nn conosce..di lei nn mi importa piu di tanto naturalmente.io penso solo a me e al mio fidanzato.siamo la cosa piu importante il resto nn è un problema mio..

per il resto nn credo di dovere spiegare ulteriormante il perche ho scritto qui...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> io nn ho nulla da gestire...ho fato un errore e lo so.ora sono 3 gg che rifiuto le sue chiamte.per me lui è piccolo cosi perche addiritturo procurarsi un altro numero che la tipa nn conosce..di lei nn mi importa piu di tanto naturalmente.io penso solo a me e al mio fidanzato.siamo la cosa piu importante il resto nn è un problema mio..
> 
> per il resto nn credo di dovere spiegare ulteriormante il perche ho scritto qui...


 
Dai Silvia, stai tranquilla, qui ci sono state delle levate di scudi, come quella di Insonne, francamente eccessive. Non hai fatto nulla di drammatico, siamo tutti peccatori.

Anzi, hai fatto bene ad interrogarti su quello che è successo.

Adesso hai capito che questo qui non è una persona seria, stanne alla larga.

Dedicati al tuo bel futuro, lui mettilo nel passato.

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> forse ci sono 2 punti da chiarire:
> 1)NON CI SONO STATA A LETTO!!!!solo bacio..e ne fa di differenza credetemi
> 2)io con l'ex ho gia piu che chiarito,nn rispondo ne ai suoi mess ne alle sue chiamate...
> 3)per quello che rigurda il mio quasi marito....lui sa che ci siamo risentiti,sa che ci ha riprovato...nn sa che l'ho visto anche perche è una cosa che nn è dipesa da me...me lo sono trovato davanti improvisamente...
> ...


Posso dirti cosa farei io al tuo posto....NON LO DIREI...mi sembra perfettamente inutile...metteresti in rischio il matrimonio,il rapporto per il nulla...(il tuo ex mi sembra proprio l'incarnazione di qst!)

Capisco anche il tuo punto di vista...di non sentirti una reale traditrice....e probabilmente al tuo posto non mi ci sarei sentita nenche io!!!
ma è un ragionamento egoistico, perchè se fossi tu quella che avesse subito il bacio di tuo marito ad un'altra...ti sentiresti la cornuta di turno?!?(espressione di pessimo gusto)

Ti invitavo a stare attenta al tipo(e in qst concordavo con Insonne) che credo sia un GRAN furbo,pronto a sparire non appena raggiunto lo scopo...  Pensavo che tu provassi qlcs, ma suppongo che adesso...qlsiasi cosa ci potesse essere nei suoi confronti...sarà bella che scemata!!!


----------



## Old silvia30 (4 Dicembre 2007)

esatto!e continua a chiamare...e io a rifiutare le chiamte...spero si rassegni anche velocemente...


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> esatto!e continua a chiamare...e io a rifiutare le chiamte...spero si rassegni anche velocemente...


brava, tu continua a non dire niente....così un bel giorno magari finché siete a ritirare le bomboniere tuo "marito" risponderà al tuo telefono e lui gli racconterà un sacco di puttanate!
perché non capite che le menzogne non servono a nulla se non ad autolesionarvi?


----------



## Old silvia30 (4 Dicembre 2007)

a parte che al mio tel nn risponde...e poi ovvio che se continua rispondero e gli diro di lasciarmi in pace...


----------



## Old silvia30 (4 Dicembre 2007)

e poi che gli dico:amore guarda ho rivisto ilmio ex l'ho baciato ma ho fatto una cavolata ,amo te voglio sposare te,lui mi assilla ma io nn lo calcolo,fai finta che nn sia mai successo niente???ma lo capisci che nn ha senso?lo farei soffrire per niente


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> a parte che al mio tel nn risponde...e poi ovvio che se continua rispondero e gli diro di lasciarmi in pace...


e tu credi che lui la smetta? o speri ??


----------



## Old silvia30 (4 Dicembre 2007)

penso di avere sbaglaito ma di essermi fermata in tempo.è stat una situazione mooooooolto particolare dove iricordi ,il dolore e mi hanno confusa parecchio...nn è una scusa ma è realta


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> e poi che gli dico:amore guarda ho rivisto ilmio ex l'ho baciato ma ho fatto una cavolata ,amo te voglio sposare te,lui mi assilla ma io nn lo calcolo,fai finta che nn sia mai successo niente???ma lo capisci che nn ha senso?lo farei soffrire per niente


no! mica ho detto questo!!
però digli almeno che ti assilla al telefono! gli hai già detto che avete avuto contatti, mi sembra sufficiente, ma secondo me sbagli a tenergli nascosto che lui ti chiama...tutto qui!


----------



## Old silvia30 (4 Dicembre 2007)

quello penso di dirglielo,ma se io fossi in lui e una ex lo chiamasse le vorrei dire 2 paroline...non ho voluto che lo facesse prima(le prime volte che mi ha ricercato)figuriamoci ora!


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> penso di avere sbaglaito ma di essermi fermata in tempo.è stat una situazione mooooooolto particolare dove iricordi ,il dolore e mi hanno confusa parecchio...nn è una scusa ma è realta


ok, nessuno ti stà crocefiggendo, almeno non io!
anche se non nego che la frase il cornuto di turno mi ha dato fastidio..ma mica si possono contare le singole parole...
tu ti senti "sporca" vero?
non é da te quello che hai fatto e ti fa star male.

non continueresti a dirci questa cosa altrimenti!!
hai fatto una cazzata, fa parte della vita succede!
non permettere che una cazzata te la rovini la vita però!


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> quello penso di dirglielo,ma se io fossi in lui e una ex lo chiamasse le vorrei dire 2 paroline...non ho voluto che lo facesse prima(le prime volte che mi ha ricercato)figuriamoci ora!


senti, ma se cambiassi numero?
tu credi che lui ti si ripresenterebbe davanti "per caso"?


----------



## Old silvia30 (4 Dicembre 2007)

ho delle sensazioni molto strane...la prima sett dopo che era successo nn riuscivo a sentirmi neanche in colpa...ora un po si...lo vorrei dire ma so che nn lo faro..pero vorrei dirgli una mezza verita....


----------



## Old silvia30 (4 Dicembre 2007)

ci ho pensato a cambiare numero..pero mi chiedo?ne vale la pena per qusta persona?dovrei ridare il numero a tutti...uff...


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ho delle sensazioni molto strane...la prima sett dopo che era successo nn riuscivo a sentirmi neanche in colpa...ora un po si...lo vorrei dire ma so che nn lo faro..pero vorrei dirgli una mezza verita....


no!
niente mezze verità!
se scavasse poi? ce la faresti a reggere?
é una cazzata che hai fatto .
solo una cazzata!
gli hai già detto che l'hai risentito
basta e avanza!
cosa vorresti dirgli scusa?


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ci ho pensato a cambiare numero..pero mi chiedo?ne vale la pena per qusta persona?dovrei ridare il numero a tutti...uff...


dai Silvia, questo é il minore dei mali!


----------



## Old silvia30 (4 Dicembre 2007)

che l'ho rivisto...ma gia so che nn lo faccio....


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ti invitavo a stare attenta al tipo(e in qst concordavo con Insonne) *che credo sia un GRAN furbo,pronto a sparire non appena raggiunto lo scopo..*. Pensavo che tu provassi qlcs, ma suppongo che adesso...qlsiasi cosa ci potesse essere nei suoi confronti...sarà bella che scemata!!!


 
mica detto che spariscono...magari 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2007)

*Intanto*

Intanto se avevi tanto a cuore il dolore del tuo futuro marito evitavi di vederti con quel"TIPO"bastava serenamente pensarci prima....poi la pianterei con i tuoi luoghi comuni di convenienza....tipo:non ci son stata a letto quindi non son corna...ma che discorsi sono?Un bacio cos'è?Anche un bacio son corna.....poi se per te un bacio non significa nulla dillo al tuo idanzato e vediamo se per lui non significherà nulla.....Intendiamoci io non crocifiggo nessuno,ne giudico nessuno...ma a30 non ci si puo raccontare simili frescacce....!!!Il cornuto di turno...per ora è il tuo fidanzato....basta un bacio rubato!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto se avevi tanto a cuore il dolore del tuo futuro marito evitavi di vederti con quel"TIPO"bastava serenamente pensarci prima....poi la pianterei con i tuoi luoghi comuni di convenienza....tipo:non ci son stata a letto quindi non son corna...ma che discorsi sono?Un bacio cos'è?*Anche un bacio son corna.....*poi se per te un bacio non significa nulla dillo al tuo idanzato e vediamo se per lui non significherà nulla.....Intendiamoci io non crocifiggo nessuno,ne giudico nessuno...ma a30 non ci si puo raccontare simili frescacce....!!!Il cornuto di turno...per ora è il tuo fidanzato....basta un bacio rubato!!!!


 
Oscuro ma tu sei la riedizione di Torquemada?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













No, scusa, io sono la moralista del gruppo, giu' le mani dal mio ruolo! Pero' sta cosa non la comprendo!

In queste cose saro' ipocrita, ma sono ferocemente femminista. Cosa faccio con il mio corpo sono faccende mie. Devo fedeltà mentale al mio compagno, ma il mio corpo è solo mio.

Io sono mia, scusa, eh.

Bacio!


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2007)

*verena*

Verena il tuo è veramente un concetto avvilente.....!!MA che dici?Il corpo è mio e lo gestisco io....verissimo allora te ne stai serenamente da sola senza mentire e raggirare...e ti fai i comodi tuoi!!!E invece no...il maritino a casa...il fidanzatino che ci aspetta e se capita un momento di svago...pazienza il corpo è mio....ma che razza di discorso è?Piantiamola con sto tutto è permesso...quanto meno che si porti un minimo di rispetto a persone che hanno la sola colpa di avervi dato un minimo di fiducia!!!


----------



## Iris (4 Dicembre 2007)

Non la vedo così tragica. Ha chiuso con l'infanzia.
Meglio adesso che dopo...é chiaro che tutti gli antichi amori non consumati fino in fondo rimangono perfetti nella memoria. Ma ti invito a pensare, che se questo amore fosse stato qualcosa da preservare, lo avreste fatto...O no?


----------



## La Lupa (4 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non la vedo così tragica. *Ha chiuso con l'infanzia.*


Che ottimista che sei, tu.

Se così fosse, cosa che auguro a Silvia, allora le consiglio di non dire nulla e seppellire per sempre la faccenda. E buona vita.  

	
	
		
		
	


	


























Quando avrei bisogno, qua sopra qualcuno c'è sempre.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto se avevi tanto a cuore il dolore del tuo futuro marito evitavi di vederti con quel"TIPO"bastava serenamente pensarci prima....poi la pianterei con i tuoi luoghi comuni di convenienza....tipo:non ci son stata a letto quindi non son corna...ma che discorsi sono?Un bacio cos'è?Anche un bacio son corna.....poi se per te un bacio non significa nulla dillo al tuo idanzato e vediamo se per lui non significherà nulla.....Intendiamoci io non crocifiggo nessuno,ne giudico nessuno...ma a30 non ci si puo raccontare simili frescacce....!!!Il cornuto di turno...per ora è il tuo fidanzato....basta un bacio rubato!!!!


e per fortuna che non crocefiggi nessuno.... e non giudichi nessuno...
no. perché, aiuto... se lo facevi cos'altro avresti aggiunto a quello che le hai scritto?


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oscuro ma tu sei la riedizione di Torquemada?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sempre che anche tuo marito sia d'accordo sul fatto che a lui devi solo fedeltà mentale...


----------



## Iris (4 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che ottimista che sei, tu.
> 
> Se così fosse, cosa che auguro a Silvia, allora le consiglio di non dire nulla e seppellire per sempre la faccenda. E buona vita.
> 
> ...


I baci non bucano...diceva mia nonna!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 Io starei zitta.


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sempre che anche tuo marito sia d'accordo sul fatto che a lui devi solo fedeltà mentale...




















Vere.......


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2007)

*Anna*

Anna ma ti sembra un discorso lineare?Coraggio dimmi che sbaglio...dimmi che sia sbagliato il concetto....non perchè l'ha scritto oscuro che ti è antipatico!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (4 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> *I baci non bucano*...diceva mia nonna!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bella questa!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Non l'avevo mai sentita!

Mi mancano tanto i miei vecchi.


----------



## Iris (4 Dicembre 2007)

Anche a me... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Spero di vivere abbastanza per diventare una bella vecchietta.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anna ma ti sembra un discorso lineare?Coraggio dimmi che sbaglio...dimmi che sia sbagliato il concetto....non perchè l'ha scritto oscuro che ti è antipatico!!!!


e continui con questa storia dell'antipatico..
antipatico... cazz saranno tipo 20 anni che non uso più quel termine.

il tuo discorso è lineare. ma lo è perché tu sei un binario, non per altro..


----------



## La Lupa (4 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche a me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A parte le mille vaccate che mi verrebbero da scrivere...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... sai che l'anno scorso c'ho avuto un momento in cui sentivo proprio il bisogno dei vecchi... li ho persi tutti ormai... allora quando andavo a comprare, nei negozi, per strada, mi fermavo a parlare con tutti i vecchini che mi piacevano di più... soprattutto le nonnette, che c'han sempre un sacco di cose da raccontare... poi te le dicono con certe faccette furbe! Sono proprio carine!

I vecchiettini uomini invece sono più teneri... ti abbracciano, ti fanno le carezze...


Vabbuò, vado, ho scritto troppo per oggi...


----------



## Old silvia30 (4 Dicembre 2007)

io nn ho detto che solo perche nn ci sono stata a letto nn è un tradimento!ho detto che nn l'ho vissuto come un tradimento...è ben diverso ...


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2007)

*Binario*

NO!tu confondi l'esser corretto... con l'esser giustizialista....guarda che di cazzate io ne ho combinate tante...troppe...però dalle cazzate si impara, si cresce!Sinceramente se voglio divertirmi...se ho bisogno di svago...sto da solo....perchè coinvolgere qualcuno per comodità mia, perchè??Ma la correttezza,l'onestà intellettuale per te cosa sono??


----------



## Old silvia30 (4 Dicembre 2007)

se ti dico cosi...è perche è cosi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> I baci non bucano...diceva mia nonna!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





La Lupa ha detto:


> Bella questa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veramente sarebbe:"Baci e carezze non fanno pertuso" con chiaro riferimento alla perdita della verginità...


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2007)

*certo*

Certo che non l'hai vissuto come un tradimento....non ti conviene...semplicemente questo!!!Libera di raccontartela come vuoi....ma è sempre un tradimento....!!!!


----------



## Old silvia30 (4 Dicembre 2007)

beh io credo che bisogna anche vedere anche al di la del lato fisico certe volte....è limitativo altrimenti


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO!tu confondi l'esser corretto... con l'esser giustizialista....guarda che di cazzate io ne ho combinate tante...troppe...però dalle cazzate si impara, si cresce!Sinceramente se voglio divertirmi...se ho bisogno di svago...sto da solo....perchè coinvolgere qualcuno per comodità mia, perchè??Ma la correttezza,l'onestà intellettuale per te cosa sono??


e sei pure a scartamento ridotto...
(per favore capiscine il senso, prima di pensare male..)


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2007)

*Per tutti*

Avevo un amico che sosteneva che la sua fidanzata avendo avuto un rapporto orale....non lo aveva cornificato....ora bisognava chiedere alla sua fidanzata come avesse vissuto quel rapporto...magari l'aveva scambiato per un gelato o altro....!Quante cazzate ci si racconta per il nostro egoismo!!!


----------



## Old silvia30 (4 Dicembre 2007)

no il termine tecnico nn lo capisco...

secondo me ce una bella differenza tra un rapporto orale e un bacio....poi se uno si ferma solo in superficie si è un tradimento ma se capisci tutto quello che ce dietro forse anche tu puoi riuscire a vederlo in un altra ottica


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Avevo un amico che sosteneva che la sua fidanzata avendo avuto un rapporto orale....non lo aveva cornificato*....ora bisognava chiedere alla sua fidanzata come avesse vissuto quel rapporto...magari l'aveva scambiato per un gelato o altro....!Quante cazzate ci si racconta per il nostro egoismo!!!


Contento lui... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  forse attribuiva un senso errato alla parola _corni-fica-to_.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Rapporto vaginale in provincia di Torino...tutto il resto è lecito.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevo un amico che sosteneva che la sua fidanzata avendo avuto un rapporto orale....non lo aveva cornificato....ora bisognava chiedere alla sua fidanzata come avesse vissuto quel rapporto...magari l'aveva scambiato per un gelato o altro....!Quante cazzate ci si racconta per il nostro egoismo!!!


eh. pensa che un tipo napoletano, con cui ho avuto una storiella estiva, durante le mie vacanze estive post diploma, mi diceva che la sua ragazza si faceva fare di tutto, e gli faceva di tutto, tranne che avere un rapporto sessuale completo..
perché lei voleva arrivare vergine al matrimonio...
roba che non mi ribalto.. soprattutto quando mi ha detto: e perché sai voi ragazze del nord si sa che certe cose le fate subito...
ma che razza di idiota... inutile dire che dopo questa rivelazione....


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2007)

*allora*

Per circa un annetto qualche tempo fà frequentavo una tipa fidanzata in casa...che aveva una strana idea...della serie facciamo di tutto ma per favore il sedere no...appartiene al mio fidanzato....non mi và di ferirlo mentalmente!!!!Se incominciamo a vedere e a ragionare su cosa ci sia dietro un tradimento...troveremo sempre un buon motivo per assolverci...silvia ma se il bacio l'avesse dato il tuo futuro marito...cosa penseresti???


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh. pensa che un tipo napoletano, con cui ho avuto una storiella estiva, durante le mie vacanze estive post diploma, mi diceva che la sua ragazza si faceva fare di tutto, e gli faceva di tutto, tranne che avere un rapporto sessuale completo..
> perché lei voleva arrivare vergine al matrimonio...
> roba che non mi ribalto.. soprattutto quando mi ha detto: e perché sai voi ragazze del nord si sa che certe cose le fate subito...
> ma che razza di idiota... *inutile dire che dopo questa rivelazione*....


avete trombato come due antilopi


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per circa un annetto qualche tempo fà frequentavo una tipa fidanzata in casa...che aveva una strana idea...della serie facciamo di tutto ma per favore il sedere no...appartiene al mio fidanzato....non mi và di ferirlo mentalmente!!!!Se incominciamo a vedere e a ragionare su cosa ci sia dietro un tradimento...troveremo sempre un buon motivo per assolverci...*silvia ma se il bacio l'avesse dato il tuo futuro marito...cosa penseresti???*


*questa mi é piaciuta!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Old Angel (4 Dicembre 2007)

Solo una domanda......era 7 anni che non lo vedevi........perchè l'hai baciato?
visto che l'hai detto immagino un bacio passionale


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Verena il tuo è veramente un concetto avvilente.....!!MA che dici?Il corpo è mio e lo gestisco io....verissimo allora te ne stai serenamente da sola senza mentire e raggirare...e ti fai i comodi tuoi!!!E invece no...il maritino a casa...il fidanzatino che ci aspetta e se capita un momento di svago...pazienza il corpo è mio....ma che razza di discorso è?Piantiamola con sto tutto è permesso...quanto meno che si porti un minimo di rispetto a persone che hanno la sola colpa di avervi dato un minimo di fiducia!!!


Avvilente?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Secondo me la fiducia tra due persone è qualcosa di ben piu' profondo di un bacio o persino di una trombata data ad altri, che nel tuo modo di vedere mi sembra nascondano un assolutismo medievale, una proprietà sul corpo della donna che io assolutamente non riconoscero' mai a nessun uomo!

Nella vita si puo' anche sbagliare, lo riconosceva anche Nostro Signore ("Chi non ha peccato...").

Sono ben altre le fondamenta di un rapporto solido tra due persone!

Bacio!


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2007)

*angel*

Magari sarà stato passionale inteso come fraterno,con sfumature accademiche!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sempre che anche tuo marito sia d'accordo sul fatto che a lui devi solo fedeltà mentale...


 
Anna, non si parla di andare a trombare, ma in genere non capisco cosa ha da dire un'altra persona sul fatto FISICO di come io uso la mia fisicità.

Sono due piani diversi.

Accetto di dover essere fedele, fa parte di un patto, ma non riconosco signoria sul mio corpo a nessuno.

Sono strana?!??

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Contento lui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?!??!?Che fai, offendi?!


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2007)

*vere*

Guarda che il mio discorso è bilaterale!!!!Che c'entra uomo o donna?La fiducia la basi sulle trombate con altri?Ma dai Verè non raccontartela pure tu.....assumiamoci la responsabilità dei nostri errori...chiamiamoli errori...connotiamoli per errori...non rendiamoci ridicoli....potrei mai dar fiducia alla mia patner se strombazza all'impazzata?Ma che stai a'ddddi!!!!


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ?!??!?Che fai, offendi?!


Non ricordavo fossi di Torino...e altrove assoluto non aiuta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sai che non ne avevo l'intenzione


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che il mio discorso è bilaterale!!!!Che c'entra uomo o donna?La fiducia la basi sulle trombate con altri?Ma dai Verè non raccontartela pure tu.....assumiamoci la responsabilità dei nostri errori...chiamiamoli errori...connotiamoli per errori...non rendiamoci ridicoli....potrei mai dar fiducia alla mia patner se strombazza all'impazzata?Ma che stai a'ddddi!!!!


 
Oscuro, ma io non faccio differenze uomo - donna.

Ovvio che uno non deve andare a trombare in giro.

chi tradisce SBAGLIA. Senza se e senza ma.

Quando io ho tradito, ho sbagliato. L'ho fatto pensato di rifarmi una vita, così non è stato, e ho comunque sbagliato.

Pero' c'è nel tuo dire "Anche un bacio è un tradimento" una nota stonata, qualcosa che non mi piace, sono sincera.

Non perché sia lecito andare in giro a sbaciucchiarsi, ci mancherebbe.

Ma perché un conto è l'errore MORALE, un conto il lato fisico. Ciascuno ha una libertà dispositiva del suo corpo che nessun'altro puo' contendergli.

Silvia puo' aver sbagliato moralmente, ma nessuno puo' disputarle l'uso che fa del suo corpo.

Non so se mi sono spiegata.

Bacio!

P.S. Moltimodi, ho trovato la tua battuta di pessimo gusto


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ricordavo fossi di Torino...e altrove assoluto non aiuta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok, forget about it! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oscuro, ma io non faccio differenze uomo - donna.
> 
> Ovvio che uno non deve andare a trombare in giro.
> 
> ...


In un post che si trascina su cosa è o non è tradimento (con incredibili teorie su quali parti del corpo femminile sono accessibili o meno...), ci può stare. Io trovo di pessimo gusto ben altro, ma capisco che tutto è soggettivo. 
A meno che tu ci veda la malafede...allora, sei tu che deludi me. Io mi sono spiegato più su, sta a te crederci o meno.


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2007)

*verena*

Partiamo dà un presupposto differente:la liberta dispositiva del mio corpo quando son in coppa la metto in condivisione con la mia donna!!!Non concepisco lo star insieme e mantenere la libertà d'azione ....l'amore per me è anche possesso...possesso del suo corpo...lei mi appartiene  e io appartengo a lei!!!Poi ognuno ha le sue idee...magari ho un concetto d'amore infantile...!!!Ma un bacio....è un tradimento sia morale che fisico....!!!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In un post che si trascina su cosa è o non è tradimento (con incredibili teorie su quali parti del corpo femminile sono accessibili o meno...), ci può stare. Io trovo di pessimo gusto ben altro, ma capisco che tutto è soggettivo.
> A meno che tu ci veda la malafede...allora, sei tu che deludi me. Io mi sono spiegato più su, sta a te crederci o meno.


 
ci siamo incastrati nelle spiegazioni. Aggiudicato.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Angel (4 Dicembre 2007)

Io non dico che sia tradimento o no, vorrei capire solo se all'appuntamento come lei ha aperto la bocca si è trovata la lingua in bocca dell'altro o è stata una rimpatriata o ha voluto testare i suoi sentimenti o..........


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ok, forget about it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's all, folks! 
kiss!


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2007)

*moltimodi*

Mi piacerebbe conoscere il tuo pensiero...trovo anche io assurdo tutto questo svicolare.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2007)

*Angel*

Sei troppo forte....cmq l'idea della rimpatriata è gaiarda....!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe conoscere il tuo pensiero...trovo anche io assurdo tutto questo svicolare.....!!!


Sul tradimento sessuale? E chi svicola...mi sembra ovvio che un qualunque tipo di rapporto con un altro partner, spezza il patto di fiducia della coppia.

Detto questo, se è così diffuso...ci si dovrebbe cominciare a chiedere il vero motivo.


----------



## Iris (4 Dicembre 2007)

Ora, io trovo senza costrutto stare a decidere se vi è stato tradimento o meno...
Ciò che dovrebbe interessare Silvia è come comportarsi per il futuro.
Basta.


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2007)

*moltimodi*

Chiaramente lo svicolare non era diretto a te...condivido in pieno...la tua idea e sul perchè....ne ho una niente male!!!!


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiaramente lo svicolare non era diretto a te...condivido in pieno...la tua idea e sul perchè....*ne ho una niente male*!!!!


ah...ok  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sarebbe???


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mica detto che spariscono...magari
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...e quando non spariscono è ancora peggio!!!


----------



## Old MIKI (4 Dicembre 2007)

Ciao, capisco la tua situazione, perchè anch'io una volta mi sono trovata ad un passo dal tradire il mio compagno con l' ex... Ma non ho ceduto... lui mi diceva che o mi aveva o mi odiava, non conosceva la parola amicizia che pùo restare fra 2 persone...
Quando lo incontravo stavo male all'idea di non potergli parlare (perchè io ero arrabbiata con lui e lui con me..)... anche perchè c'eravamo lasciati di netto.. quindi e come quando si spezza  un ramo.. rottura netta senza più contatti..
Però etrambi avevamo ancora tante cose da dirci e da chiarire..
A ricordarlo mi fa ancora male.. ma bisogna andare avanti e non restare legata ai ricordi...
E ora sono contenta di aver proseguito per la mia strada..
Quindi anche tu.. lascia perdere altrimenti non potrai mai vivere felicemente e in modo spensierato..
MIKI


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per circa un annetto qualche tempo fà frequentavo una tipa fidanzata in casa...che aveva una strana idea...della serie facciamo di tutto ma per favore il sedere no...appartiene al mio fidanzato....non mi và di ferirlo mentalmente!!!!Se incominciamo a vedere e a ragionare su cosa ci sia dietro un tradimento...troveremo sempre un buon motivo per assolverci...silvia ma se il bacio l'avesse dato il tuo futuro marito...cosa penseresti???


In classe con me al liceo...c'era una tipa che voleva arrivare vergine al matrimonio quindi di lei "donava solo il lato B"...almeno così rimaneva vergine....


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anna, non si parla di andare a trombare, ma in genere non capisco cosa ha da dire un'altra persona sul fatto FISICO di come io uso la mia fisicità.
> 
> Sono due piani diversi.
> 
> ...


no, no. concettualmente, il tuo discorso non fa una piega.
concettualmente, però... nel senso: se io dico a mio marito: dono un mio rene a tizio perchè ne ha bisogno; gli comunico una decisione mia, che riguarda il mio corpo e fin qui.. può solo dirmi che non è d'accordo..
ma se gli dicessi che dono la .... ad un tizio che ne ha bisogno, dici che reagirebbe uguale?
ne dubito... anche se sono entrambi, rene e .... parti di un fisico umano...


----------



## Iris (4 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, no. concettualmente, il tuo discorso non fa una piega.
> concettualmente, però... nel senso: se io dico a mio marito: dono un mio rene a tizio perchè ne ha bisogno; gli comunico una decisione mia, che riguarda il mio corpo e fin qui.. può solo dirmi che non è d'accordo..
> ma se gli dicessi che dono la .... ad un tizio che ne ha bisogno, dici che reagirebbe uguale?
> ne dubito... anche se sono entrambi, rene e .... parti di un fisico umano...


Diciamo che non è questione di signoria...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Dicembre 2007)

Secondo me vi fate delle pare assurde!

Ok, Silvia ha sbagliato? Non l'ha forse riconosciuto? Se no non si sarebbe posta il problema... o no?!?!?

Io ritengo che sia mille volte capire attraverso uno "sbaglio" se la scelta impegnativa (quella del matrimonio) è quella giusta, se basta un riaffacciarsi di un vecchio amore per minarla o meno, che non arrovellarsi il cervello dopo esserselo negati.

Oscuro, lo sa anche lei che non ci doveva essere quel bacio..ma ora se attraverso quel bacio e alle azioni conseguenti dell'ex ha capito quanto poco possa minare le sue certezze, io dico...valeva la pena commettere quello sbaglio!


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Solo una domanda......era 7 anni che non lo vedevi........perchè l'hai baciato?
> visto che l'hai detto immagino un bacio passionale


ma tu, con l'esperienza che hai, riesci davvero a credere che una si farebbe tanti drammi solo per un bacio???
non è mica una quindicenne di primo pelo, eh...
ma neanche su Cioè, si leggono simili cose...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me vi fate delle pare assurde!
> 
> Ok, Silvia ha sbagliato? Non l'ha forse riconosciuto? Se no non si sarebbe posta il problema... o no?!?!?
> 
> ...


Anche 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pero' il mio è ancora un discorso diverso.

La donna e l'uomo stringono un patto di lealtà NON un patto di appartenenza.

Io a questo ci tengo.

Sono leale, ma appartengo solo a me stessa.

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> eh. pensa che un tipo napoletano, con cui ho avuto una storiella estiva, durante le mie vacanze estive post diploma, mi diceva che la sua ragazza si faceva fare di tutto, e gli faceva di tutto, tranne che avere un rapporto sessuale completo..
> perché lei voleva arrivare vergine al matrimonio...
> roba che non mi ribalto.. soprattutto quando mi ha detto: e perché sai voi ragazze del nord si sa che certe cose le fate subito...
> ma che razza di idiota... inutile dire che dopo questa rivelazione....


Ed aveva ragione..... a Napoli, in molti ambienti, venivano chiamate le demi-vierges riferendosi ad un libro di Prevost! Facevano di tutto meno che il rapporto classico quindi rimanevano vergini.... E' evidente che c'è una verginità fisiologica che poco a a che spartire con quella etica, morale, personale o comportamentale.
Bruja

p.s. resta inteso che questa è una precisazione non un riferimento alla nostra amica....


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me vi fate delle pare assurde!
> 
> Ok, Silvia ha sbagliato? Non l'ha forse riconosciuto? Se no non si sarebbe posta il problema... o no?!?!?
> 
> ...


ne valeva la pena eccome, secondo il mio punto di vista..
il dramma vero, è che lo capirà fra un tot anni, non adesso...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ed aveva ragione..... a Napoli, in molti ambienti, venivano chiamate le demi-vierges riferendosi ad un libro di Prevost! Facevano di tutto meno che il rapporto classico quindi rimanevano vergini.... E' evidente che c'è una verginità fisiologica che poco a a che spartire con quella etica, morale, personale o comportamentale.
> Bruja


 
il fatto è che la prima verginità che abbiamo è quella mentale.

Possiamo fare le super - emancipate, ma se poi dentro di noi c'abbiamo una mentalità medievale...

Meglio essere una suora moderna, che una velina  scosciata con la testa del 1800....

Bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Diciamo che non è questione di signoria...


nel senso di re vassallo ecc ecc?


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2007)

*Verissimo*



Verena67 ha detto:


> il fatto è che la prima verginità che abbiamo è quella mentale.
> 
> Possiamo fare le super - emancipate, ma se poi dentro di noi c'abbiamo una mentalità medievale...
> 
> ...


Ecco perchè se si fa una scelta consapevole, sia pure errata, non serve cincischiarci sopra... è fatta e si deve cercarre di portare avanti un progetto sapendo che la chiarezza che si è ottenuta è comunque costata una negazione di verità al partner.... non è grave specie se è staa utile, ma è bene ricordarla per farne tesoro e NON ripetere quel tipo di esperienza magari più in là, molto più in là!
Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (4 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma tu, con l'esperienza che hai, riesci davvero a credere che una si farebbe tanti drammi solo per un bacio???
> non è mica una quindicenne di primo pelo, eh...
> ma neanche su Cioè, si leggono simili cose...


No per carità a giorno d'oggi è acqua fresca  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .....io ho fatto la domanda perchè voglio capire, non era posta per stuzzicare o chissà che altro.


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2007)

*feddy ,molti, confusa,*

Feddy però la base di partenza...da dove deve partire la riflessione,il ragionamento,deve esser stabile e accertata!!Mi spiego il punto di partenza deve essere la presa di coscienza del fatto....dell'azione,se incominciamo con il dire che un bacio non è tradire...che non lo si è vissuto come tale....che infondo non è accaduto niente di grave partiamo con il piede sbagliato...inconsciamente ricerchiamo delle attenuanti che ci porterebbero a conclusioni sbagliate....!Moltimodi ho idea che molte coppie che sfociano nel tradimento...son partite da basi fallaci....quante coppie conosci che han scelto di star insieme deliberatamente solo per amore???Quella di donare il lato b per arrivare vergini....è un discorso...ma quello di non darlo all'amante per non ferire il patner....è diabolico!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2007)

*OSCURO*

se rileggi attentamente il mio intervento noti che ho detto si, che io al posto suo non l'avrei detto al marito,perchè è un bacio(sinceramente nel mio caso non avrei confessato nulla)...ma ho anche specificato che il mio era anche un ragionamento egoistico, e che trovandomi dal lato della cornuta, ci sarei rimasta male anche per un bacio....

Tuttavia c'è tradimento e tradimento...e la cosa difficile è catalogarlo...che tipo di tradimento è?
da cosa è stato generato?
c'è un problema alla base?
un discorso lungo e contorto....

ma che sicuramente debba riflettere un pò sull'effettiva sicurezza che nutre nei confronti del matrimonio...ci può stare!!!


Il fatto del culo al fidanzato si o all'amante no...
è da considerare come una cosa personale....nel senso...._io la vivo come un mezzo tabù sessuale, ma siccome amo il mio ragazzo, anche se non mi piace + di tanto, lo faccio, + che altro perchè piace a lui...ma con l'amante(così come del resto con uno con cui ho solo una storia no!)perchè è una cosa personale..._e in linea di massima può capitare che con un amante si abbia meno confidenza che col fidanzato


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2007)

*cofusa*

Nulla da obbiettare....il tuo discorso è coerente quanto lineare!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma il tuo nick è cofusa o confusa?mi sembri molto poco confusa!!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla da obbiettare....il tuo discorso è coerente quanto lineare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ero confusa....ma qnd mi sono registrata, ho sbagliato a digitare....e così sono rimasta cofusa...

si riferiva ad un momento particolare della vita...in cui non avevo ancora chiaro cosa fare!
per il resto se prendo una decisione la porto avanti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ero confusa....ma qnd mi sono registrata, ho sbagliato a digitare....e così sono rimasta cofusa...
> 
> si riferiva ad un momento particolare della vita...in cui non avevo ancora chiaro cosa fare!
> per il resto se prendo una decisione la porto avanti!


Quando si dice essere ..confusa...cofusa...in stato confusionale...


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando si dice essere ..confusa...cofusa...in stato confusionale...

















Infatti come al solito ho dato una risposta all'altro thread...che come al solito dev'essere un pò riveduta&tradotta


----------



## MariLea (4 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevo un amico che sosteneva che *la sua fidanzata avendo avuto un rapporto orale....non lo aveva cornificato....*ora bisognava chiedere alla sua fidanzata come avesse vissuto quel rapporto...magari l'aveva scambiato per un gelato o altro....!Quante cazzate ci si racconta per il nostro egoismo!!!


beh forse avevano solo parlato


----------



## MariLea (4 Dicembre 2007)

magari ora son passati ai pizzini....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> beh forse avevano solo parlato





mailea ha detto:


> magari ora son passati ai pizzini....


Rapporto orale e scritto...


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rapporto orale e scritto...


Lo sai che non è educazione parlare a bocca piena.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old silvia30 (4 Dicembre 2007)

ma scusate perche devo esserci per forza andata a letto????

si è stato un bacio passionale....

no non appena lìho visto non ci siamo baciati abbiamo preso un caffe e abbiamo parlato mi ha chiesto scusa un infinita di volte e poi ci è scappato quel bacio!che inizialmente mi ha destabilizzato ma poi ho capito davvero che nn c'era piu storia tra di noi..sia perche nn lo amavo piu e sia perche AMO MIO QUASI MARITO e non ho dubbi ,e nn penso che uno stupido bacio possa o debba rovimare il nostro rapporto...neanche tra qualche anno..
ma secondo voi se avessi anche un minimo dubbio mi sposerei cmq???


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Il fatto del culo al fidanzato si o all'amante no...
> è da considerare come una cosa personale....nel senso...._io la vivo come un mezzo tabù sessuale, ma siccome amo il mio ragazzo, anche se non mi piace + di tanto, lo faccio, + che altro perchè piace a lui...ma con l'amante(così come del resto con uno con cui ho solo una storia no!)perchè è una cosa personale..._e in linea di massima *può capitare che con un amante si abbia meno confidenza che col fidanzato*


 
sono statisticamente quasi certa che accada rigorosamente il contrario 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Senno', scusate, il bello di avere un amante dov'è?!??!!?

E suvvia parliamo come mangiamo!!!!!

bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sono statisticamente quasi certa che accada rigorosamente il contrario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


Ohhhh e che cavolo!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Qui a volte mi pare di essere in un universo parallelo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Personalmente rido in faccia a chi vuol farmi credere che il tradimento non è un fatto razionale, bensì istintivo, un momento, una defaillance, insomma. 'Cara, non sapevo quel che facevo, non capivo più niente' Siamo uomini e non bestie, ragioniamo e SCEGLIAMO, di tradire, di sbagliare, di andare con un uomo sposato, di farci del male e fare del male.
Ma silvia o chi come lei cede ad un bacio, davvero ha ceduto ad un istinto, ad un momento, legato a ricordi, sensazioni, che se si rifanno vivide dopo tanti anni all'improvviso fanno perdere un pò la stabilità, l'equilibrio. Ci si ritrova con il cpao che gira e una sensazione di stordimento. Silvia non ha dubitato se non per le domande che si è posta giustamente su cosa quel bacio significasse. 
Mi sembra sia ben fuori da tradiemtni o dubbi,a  questo punto.
Resta solo il problema chiarezza: parlerei col quasi marito dicendogli che quello chiama e tu non rispondi, ma forse è meglio alzare la cornetta e dirgli di smetterla, che per te è un capitolo chiuso. Gli parlerei in via preventiva e anche per esorcizzare un fantasma. Ma soprattutto per non imparare a tenere nascosto nulla, neppure il costo esorbitante di quell'abito da sera nero....
Un bacio e buona fortuna


----------



## Old silvia30 (5 Dicembre 2007)

glielo ho detto..ho detto che mi contunua a chiamare e io a rifiutare le chiamte...ho anche scritto un mess dicendo di lasciarmi in pace che nn lo ritengo una persona valida e che cmq amo il mio fidanzato..


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> glielo ho detto..ho detto che mi contunua a chiamare e io a rifiutare le chiamte...ho anche scritto un mess dicendo di lasciarmi in pace che nn lo ritengo una persona valida e che cmq amo il mio fidanzato..


 
malissimo.
MAI prendere contatto. Loro vedono solo il numero e lo leggono come un SI CHIA(M)AMI !

Bacio!


----------



## Old silvia30 (5 Dicembre 2007)

ma se questo nn capiva....sono 4 giorni che telefona 5 volte al giorno....infatti da ieri nn ha piu chiamato


----------



## Old Confù (5 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sono statisticamente quasi certa che accada rigorosamente il contrario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bhè...si, magari si raggiunge uno stato di confidenza tale...ma credo che in partenza il discorso sia qst!!!

....e anche per non apparire diciamo "subito facili"....


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (5 Dicembre 2007)

senti, tesorino.
Se con il tuo post dicendo "cornuto" ti riferivi a me, ti rispondo che:

E' sempre più evidente quello che ti sei trombata il tuo ex. All'inizio hai detto che te lo eri trombato. Poi hai detto che lo avevi solo rivisto. Mo adesso esce fuori che lo hai baciato.

comunque, a prescindere da quello che ci hai fatto (sai quanto me ne frega a me!), e considerando che una donna degna di questo nome non bacia/scopa i suoi ex e poi va a scegliere il vestito per le nozze col suo quasi-marito che ama tanto, dal quadro che esce fuori per quanto riguarda TE esce fuori che sei una bambinetta di 30 anni da poster di "Cioè" in camera da letto, che permette ad un ex sepolto dal tempo di pregiudicare o anche solo di avere la POSSIBILITA' di pregiudicare  un matrimonio nascente, con tutti i doveri e le RESPONSABILITA' che ne derivano.

comunque, tornando all'espressione infelice che mi hai rivolto, ti dico che, come giustamente ti ha fatto notare qualcuno, qui l'unico cornuto è il tuo ragazzo (anche se io considero le corna umilianti solo se messe da una donna vera. se invece sono messe da una bambinetta scema che non sa quello che cazzo vuole dalla vita, le considero un VANTO)

salutami il maritino-to-be, splendore.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (5 Dicembre 2007)

l'epilogo poi fa ridere.

prima te lo baci e poi ti lementi se ti chiama cinque volte al giorno?!?!?!?!

ma quando è che crescerai?!?!?!?!

sai, c'è ancora gente sulla terra (strano eh?) che crede che un bacio abbia un valore. per il tuo ex così è. Per te, evidentemente no (in questo caso, sono sempre più preoccupato per il tuo maritino-to-be).

ps
la mia crudezza è derivata dal mestiere che faccio. Ogii ho vinto per la quarta volta una causa importantissima. La controparte, lì presente, mi ha pure minacciato di far saltare il cervello a me ed al giudice. il gli ho riso in faccia. se non sono soddisfazioni queste!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ps
> la mia crudezza è derivata dal mestiere che faccio. Ogii ho vinto per la quarta volta una causa importantissima. La controparte, lì presente, mi ha pure minacciato di far saltare il cervello a me ed al giudice. il gli ho riso in faccia. se non sono soddisfazioni queste!


Insonne tu m'inquieti.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Non parlare così del tuo lavoro, nella nostra professione ci va equilibrio...


Bacio!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (5 Dicembre 2007)

il problema è che io quell'equilibrio non ce l'ho!

io tornerei all'Ordalia. Era molto più facile.

I due contendenti di una questione giuridica si picchiano. Chi rimane in piedi ha ragione. Facile, no?!?!?! (altro che rinvii al 2012!)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> il problema è che io quell'equilibrio non ce l'ho!
> 
> io tornerei all'Ordalia. Era molto più facile.
> 
> I due contendenti di una questione giuridica si picchiano. Chi rimane in piedi ha ragione. Facile, no?!?!?! (altro che rinvii al 2012!)


E a te poi chi ti paga?!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (5 Dicembre 2007)

nessuno! ... però, in attesa del giorno in cui arriverà l'Ordalia, sto facendo palestra!  (ah, se ci fossi io al posto di Mastella!)


----------



## Old silvia30 (5 Dicembre 2007)

oddio ma questo è pazzo!

se mi dici il pezzo che ho scritto che ci sono stata a letto ti faccio un appalauso...aspetto allora eh?oppure è inventato dalla tua mente malata...vediamo un po....e se nn ti frega nn scrivere piu ....vai a lavorare almeno guadagni e ti rendi(forse )utile...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (5 Dicembre 2007)

io vado a lavorare (anzi, continuo, visto che sono ancora a studio).

... e tu invece vattene affanculo, che è ora!

(sai usare le mani anche per applaudire e non solo per dispensare handjobs !?!?!?! )


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Oh, oh!
Calmini un pò!
Ma come vi viene di usare certe espressioni!
Vi siete fraintesi, succede, ma ora calma!
Silvia non ha mai parlato di sesso nè di nulla, ma sempre di un bacio, anche se dal titolo e da affermazioni iniziali abbiamo tutti inteso un tradimento completo, ma ci siamo sbagliati. E Insonne è comunque un professionista e un uomo intelligente e sensibile che come tutti usa il metro delle sue esperienze per giudicare le storie e dare il suo parere.... 
Ora basta, però, non è il caso di alzare i toni.
Se vi scusaste reciprocamente sarebbe carino, se no ognuno per la sua strada e stop! 
Almeno, fra gente intelligente si usa così.....
E dai......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Oh, oh!
> Calmini un pò!
> Ma come vi viene di usare certe espressioni!
> Vi siete fraintesi, succede, ma ora calma!
> ...


Perfect


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (5 Dicembre 2007)

ha cominciato lei!
(cmq io sono professionista solo dell'Amore!)  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ragazzi, chiudo lo studio e vado a casa. ciao, belle!


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2007)

*insonne*

Vabbè insonne è stato  troppo"incisisivo"resta il fatto che non si puo a 30 anni venirci a prendere per il sedere....che un bacio non è nulla....che non è tradire solo per mera convenienza....!Io aspetto di sapere se poi quel bacio"accademico"l'avesse dato il futuro marito....che avrebbe detto silvia???


----------



## Old silvia30 (6 Dicembre 2007)

a parte che secondo me ragionate per idee vostree.....solo perche silvia 30 chi vi dice che ho 30 anni?infatti ne ho molti meno....

poi pure io mi sarei arrabbiata se fossi al posto del mio futuro marito ma visto che nn ci sono e posso essere sincera vi dico come lo vivo io...


----------



## Old silvia30 (9 Dicembre 2007)

un po di news...in breve...gli ho parlato ho detto che nn ci dobbiamo mai piu sentire...e lui dice che nn ce nulla di male una volta ogni tanto,che mamam la sua ragazza ma ama pure me,che se io fossi li nn ci sarebbe nessun altra al di fuori di me ma che la situazione porta a qusto...

dice cioe che ci ama a tutte e 2 e che visto che nn puo avermi si accontenta di lei,verso cui ammette di provare dei sentimenti..io ono sempre piu sbigottita nn posso credere che si possano amare 2 persone e che ci si riesce ad accontentare


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Dicembre 2007)

*Silvia*



silvia30 ha detto:


> un po di news...in breve...gli ho parlato ho detto che nn ci dobbiamo mai piu sentire...e lui dice che nn ce nulla di male una volta ogni tanto,che mamam la sua ragazza ma ama pure me,che se io fossi li nn ci sarebbe nessun altra al di fuori di me ma che la situazione porta a qusto...
> 
> dice cioe che ci ama a tutte e 2 e che visto che nn puo avermi si accontenta di lei,verso cui ammette di provare dei sentimenti..io ono sempre piu sbigottita nn posso credere che si possano amare 2 persone e che ci si riesce ad accontentare


 

dici che se vi stringete un poco c'è posto anche per me?


 chiediglielo.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Dicembre 2007)

Silvia, non uso ironia con te, ma con quell'uomo  detto anche il "zentimentale".


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Dicembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè insonne è stato troppo"incisisivo"resta il fatto che non si puo a 30 anni venirci a prendere per il sedere....che un bacio non è nulla....che non è tradire solo per mera convenienza....!Io aspetto di sapere se poi quel bacio"accademico"l'avesse dato il futuro marito....che avrebbe detto silvia???


 
e questo cos'è ?


mi sfugge il zignificato recondito.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> un po di news...in breve...gli ho parlato ho detto che nn ci dobbiamo mai piu sentire...e lui dice che nn ce nulla di male una volta ogni tanto,che mamam la sua ragazza ma ama pure me,che se io fossi li nn ci sarebbe nessun altra al di fuori di me ma che la situazione porta a qusto...
> 
> dice cioe che ci ama a tutte e 2 e che visto che nn puo avermi si accontenta di lei,verso cui ammette di provare dei sentimenti*..io ono sempre piu sbigottita nn posso credere che si possano amare 2 persone e che ci si riesce ad accontentare*


strano che tu ti domandi questo... anzichè riderci su, raccontandoci di quanto è imbecille se spera che tu ci caschi e che seppure ti amasse alla follia non lo vorresti... 
ti va di rifletterci su?
Le cose non le si scrive mai per caso. Facciamo, scrivendo, scelte precise... e mai casuali.


----------



## Old Confù (9 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> un po di news...in breve...gli ho parlato ho detto che nn ci dobbiamo mai piu sentire...e lui dice che nn ce nulla di male una volta ogni tanto,che mamam la sua ragazza ma ama pure me,che se io fossi li nn ci sarebbe nessun altra al di fuori di me ma che la situazione porta a qusto...
> 
> dice cioe che ci ama a tutte e 2 e che visto che nn puo avermi si accontenta di lei,verso cui ammette di provare dei sentimenti..io ono sempre piu sbigottita nn posso credere che si possano amare 2 persone e che ci si riesce ad accontentare


 













Scusa per la GRAN risata...ma dimmi che non gli hai creduto ti prego?!?

Ma si accontenta 1 paio di palle, se a me non va bene 1 situazione, faccio di tutto per cambiarla....

Penso che ogniuna di voi gli piaccia per diversi motivi....o che allo stesso modo nessuna delle due gli piaccia abbastanza da operare una scelta!!!
La cosa sicura è che è 1 gran egoista che manterrebbe con piacere in piedi le 2 situazioni...e qualora anche foste vicini, poco cambierebbe....
furbetto il tipo...


----------



## Bruja (10 Dicembre 2007)

*Ecco*



cofusa27q ha detto:


> Scusa per la GRAN risata...ma dimmi che non gli hai creduto ti prego?!?
> 
> Ma si accontenta 1 paio di palle, se a me non va bene 1 situazione, faccio di tutto per cambiarla....
> 
> ...


 
Mi pare che a grandi linee tu abbia tratteggiato l'ometto in questione.
Lui si accontenta di quello che gli sta bene, ed ogni tanto "guarda caso" che male c'è a sentirci (leggi fare una rimpatriata)...???
Non è la lontananza il problema ma la sua insipienza e la sua furbizia insieme.
Sta facendo la tattica della sabbia negli occhi, la butta per confondere la visuale ed avere il vantaggio di poter dire che è colpa di questo e quello e  non del fatto che non vorrebbe scegliere finché gli sta bene così!
Bruja


----------



## Old silvia30 (10 Dicembre 2007)

che sia un indeciso e egoista nn ci piove...nn è questione di rifletterci su da parte mia perche magari sento ancora qualcosa  è questione che nn riesco a capacitarmi.cioe io questa persona in passato l'ho amata tanto....avevo pure apprezzato la costanza che ha avuto ad amarmi tutti questi anni,a fare i salti mortali per avere il mio numero pero nn capisco il perche di certi discorsi,nn lo so per me nn sono normali,nn hanno senso..se chi ami nn ti vuole piu nn cerchi un qulsiasi contatto ma tagli i ponti!


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> che sia un indeciso e egoista nn ci piove...nn è questione di rifletterci su da parte mia perche magari sento ancora qualcosa è questione che nn riesco a capacitarmi.cioe io questa persona in passato l'ho amata tanto....avevo pure apprezzato la costanza che ha avuto ad amarmi tutti questi anni,a fare i salti mortali per avere il mio numero pero nn capisco il perche di certi discorsi,nn lo so per me nn sono normali,nn hanno senso..se chi ami nn ti vuole piu nn cerchi un qulsiasi contatto ma tagli i ponti!


... Silvia, ho letto le farneticazioni del tuo amichetto... un vecchio ubriacone con la sindrome di Korsakov avrebbe una cognizione più decente... un consiglio?... _fuori dai coglioni_... levatelo dalle _palle_... non meriti una croce simile... tu vali...


----------



## Old silvia30 (10 Dicembre 2007)

hai ragione...ma sono talmente ingenua che a volte mi faccio abbindolare dalle belle parole


----------



## Old Confù (10 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> che sia un indeciso e egoista nn ci piove...nn è questione di rifletterci su da parte mia perche magari sento ancora qualcosa è questione che nn riesco a capacitarmi.cioe io questa persona in passato l'ho amata tanto....avevo pure apprezzato la costanza che ha avuto ad amarmi tutti questi anni,a fare i salti mortali per avere il mio numero pero nn capisco il perche di certi discorsi,nn lo so per me nn sono normali,nn hanno senso..se chi ami nn ti vuole piu nn cerchi un qulsiasi contatto ma tagli i ponti!


Ma di quale costanza parli???
Non c'è costanza là dove io sparisco e dopo 7 anni mi ripresento e dico ad una persona di amarla ancora...ma in base a cosa la amo ancora?...se la amo perchè non l'ho cercata prima, perchè sto con un'altra, perchè non do l'esempio lascio l'altra e mi dedico solo alla riconquista!!!
è troppo semplicistico il suo discorso...non credo che ti ami....almeno nel vero senso che dovrebbe avere questa parola!


----------



## Old silvia30 (10 Dicembre 2007)

va be ovvviamente in un post nn mi posso mettere a raccontare tutto quello che è accaduto dal 99 ad ora...ma cmq poco importerebbe...ora l'unico mio dubbio è se consentirgli di avere un rapporto con me(N.B PER RAPPORTO INTENDO UN MESS OGNI TAMTO)o no...
per farlo dovrei tenerlo nascosto e nn mi piace


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> va be ovvviamente in un post nn mi posso mettere a raccontare tutto quello che è accaduto dal 99 ad ora...ma cmq poco importerebbe...ora l'unico mio dubbio è se consentirgli di avere un rapporto con me(N.B PER RAPPORTO INTENDO UN MESS OGNI TAMTO)o no...
> per farlo dovrei tenerlo nascosto e nn mi piace


... non fare cazzate!... non ne vale la pena... chiudi la questione... archivia e vai avanti... te l'ho detto: è solo zavorra!... ricordati che tu vali... tu, amica mia, puoi volare... non farti trattenere in basso da un soggetto simile...


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> va be ovvviamente in un post nn mi posso mettere a raccontare tutto quello che è accaduto dal 99 ad ora...ma cmq poco importerebbe...*ora l'unico mio dubbio è se consentirgli di avere un rapporto con me*(N.B PER RAPPORTO INTENDO UN MESS OGNI TAMTO)o no...
> per farlo dovrei tenerlo nascosto e nn mi piace


Chiediti il perchè di quel dubbio...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> va be ovvviamente in un post nn mi posso mettere a raccontare tutto quello che è accaduto dal 99 ad ora...ma cmq poco importerebbe...ora l'unico mio dubbio è se consentirgli di avere un rapporto con me(N.B PER RAPPORTO INTENDO UN MESS OGNI TAMTO)o no...
> per farlo dovrei tenerlo nascosto e nn mi piace


se lasci la porta aperta le conseguenze possono essere disastrose. Se inizi mentendo su un messaggio... chissà su cha latro puoi mentire! Insomma, silvia, taglia i rami secchi....


----------



## Old silvia30 (10 Dicembre 2007)

lo so lo so uff


----------



## Old silvia30 (11 Dicembre 2007)

il problema è che nn lo voglio piu davvero(non se ne parla di mettere in discussione il mtrimnio)pero allo stesso tempo nn mi va di perderlo del tutto di nn sapere piu nulla di lui


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> il problema è che nn lo voglio piu davvero(non se ne parla di mettere in discussione il mtrimnio)pero allo stesso tempo nn mi va di perderlo del tutto di nn sapere piu nulla di lui


Sai benissimo che non si potrebbe limitare a un ciao, come va? ogni sei mesi...

Le scelte le dobbiamo fare noi per noi, e con un matrimonio come prospettiva prossima, dovresti esser in grado di farla senza sentire come un sacrificio rinunciare a qualcosa che, sai benissimo, potrebbe minarlo alla base!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> il problema è che nn lo voglio piu davvero(non se ne parla di mettere in discussione il mtrimnio)pero allo stesso tempo nn mi va di perderlo del tutto di nn sapere piu nulla di lui


vatti a leggere il tread di verena sull'sms che non le è arrivato... vuoi questo per il giorno dei tuoi 40anni? Aspettare il messaggio di un ex che da te vuole qualcosa di molto chiaro che si accontenta, visto che non gliela dai, di un'amicizia insinuante e che poi usa questa stessa amicizia ferendoti? Vuoi iniziare un matrimonio sulla base di un omissis?Non credo, silvia, non credo. 
Hai iniziato dicendo che non hai più rimpianti per quella storia. Fatti un esame profondo. Se davvero non hai altro da dirgli, chiudi. Se vuoi parlare, fallo ora, o taci per sempre.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old unodinoi (11 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> quando ci siamo lasciati è stato con una telefonata stupida in cui tante cose nn sono state dette...poi mai piu parlati(solo insulti da parte mia)
> 
> ho capito che mi ama perche lo conosco bene,perche dopo 7 anni ancora mi cerca(e ti assicuro che è un gran bel figliuolo)da come mi gurda da come mi parla dal fatto che in 24 ore ha fatto 1200 km solo per vedermi...


Per me una Donna ha fatto 900 km in un pomeriggio / sera. Siamo stati insieme un'ora e mezza.
E' stata una trombata fantastica!
Per questo direi che è amore?


----------



## Old silvia30 (11 Dicembre 2007)

be nn so la tua storia ma penso ci siano sottili differenze.....


----------



## Old silvia30 (11 Dicembre 2007)

l problema è che se tutto si limitasse a un mess ogni tanto andrebbe pure bene...ma da un mess si passa a una tele per sentirmi cosi...si parla...vengono in mezzo discorsi di cose vecchie ecc...


----------



## Old unodinoi (11 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> be nn so la tua storia ma penso ci siano sottili differenze.....


Non so quanto siano sottili le differenze ma francamente non ne vedo. Km contro scopata. Tu ci vedi l'amore di chi può farlo solo per quel sentimento. Io ti dico che si può fare anche solo per una scopata.


----------



## Old silvia30 (11 Dicembre 2007)

si...ma in questo caso nn ce stata...


----------



## Old silvia30 (11 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vatti a leggere il tread di verena sull'sms che non le è arrivato... vuoi questo per il giorno dei tuoi 40anni?
> 
> dove?nn lo trovo?
> 
> gli ho appena scritto l'ennesimo mess di addio...ma torniamo sempre allo stesso punto...


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> Grande82 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > vatti a leggere il tread di verena sull'sms che non le è arrivato... vuoi questo per il giorno dei tuoi 40anni?
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Finchè risponderai ancora...e ancora...e ancora...sì!


eh già 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Dicembre 2007)

*Silvia*

http://tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2840

qui trovi il thread, baci!


----------



## Old silvia30 (12 Dicembre 2007)

io nn posso cambiare numero...n posso neanche rifiutare chiamate sempre...mi trovo in difficolta.mi sento in colpa mi sento infastidita


----------



## Old Cat (12 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> io nn posso cambiare numero...n posso neanche rifiutare chiamate sempre...mi trovo in difficolta.mi sento in colpa mi sento infastidita


 
E perchè mai non puoi cambiare numero?


----------



## Old silvia30 (12 Dicembre 2007)

motivi di lavoro


----------



## Old sfigatta (12 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> motivi di lavoro


chi é causa del suo mal.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















 mi sembra che ci fai....


mah


boh




sarò io........


----------



## Old silvia30 (12 Dicembre 2007)

eh?


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> eh?


 
Perchè non ammetti che una scopatina con lui te la faresti!?! 
Dire la verità aiuta


----------



## Old silvia30 (12 Dicembre 2007)

se avessi voluto...lo avrei fatto nn credi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> io nn posso cambiare numero...n posso neanche rifiutare chiamate sempre...mi trovo in difficolta.mi sento in colpa mi sento infastidita


Vuoi la frase magica per chiudere?
"Mi ha fatto piacere parlarti perché mi è servito per mettere la parola fine al nostro rapporto. Amo il mio fidanzato e non ho alcun interesse a mantenere nessun tipo di contatto con te. Ti chiedo cortesemente di non chiamarmi più e di non inviarmi sms."


----------



## Grande82 (12 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vuoi la frase magica per chiudere?
> "Mi ha fatto piacere parlarti perché mi è servito per mettere la parola fine al nostro rapporto. Amo il mio fidanzato e non ho alcun interesse a mantenere nessun tipo di contatto con te. Ti chiedo cortesemente di non chiamarmi più e di non inviarmi sms."


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> se avessi voluto...lo avrei fatto nn credi?


Se lo avessi fatto ora non staresti a chiederti se lo farai oppure no!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vuoi la frase magica per chiudere?
> "Mi ha fatto piacere parlarti perché mi è servito per mettere la parola fine al nostro rapporto. Amo il mio fidanzato e non ho alcun interesse a mantenere nessun tipo di contatto con te. Ti chiedo cortesemente di non chiamarmi più e di non inviarmi sms."


 
troppo lunga.
Ora sembra abbia funzionato "Sta lontano da me e dalla mia vita (o lo dico a tua moglie)"

Bacio!


----------



## Old silvia30 (12 Dicembre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Se lo avessi fatto ora non staresti a chiederti se lo farai oppure no!



avrei fatto l'errore piu grande...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> troppo lunga.
> Ora sembra abbia funzionato "Sta lontano da me e dalla mia vita (o *lo dico a tua moglie*)"
> 
> Bacio!


Questa è l'arma letale


----------



## Old silvia30 (12 Dicembre 2007)

mi sa che se ne frega...nn si è fatto problemi prima


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vuoi la frase magica per chiudere?
> "Mi ha fatto piacere parlarti perché mi è servito per mettere la parola fine al nostro rapporto. Amo il mio fidanzato e non ho alcun interesse a mantenere nessun tipo di contatto con te. Ti chiedo cortesemente di non chiamarmi più e di non inviarmi sms."





Verena67 ha detto:


> troppo lunga.
> Ora sembra abbia funzionato "Sta lontano da me e dalla mia vita (o lo dico a tua moglie)"
> 
> Bacio!





silvia30 ha detto:


> mi sa che se ne frega...nn si è fatto problemi prima


Prova.


----------



## Old silvia30 (12 Dicembre 2007)

ma io nn ho modo d parlare con lei...e lui lo sa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma io nn ho modo d parlare con lei...e lui lo sa...


Quello è l'estrema possibilità ...dovrebbe bastare il primo.
Poi come lui ha trovato te ...tu puoi trovare lei ...sai che ci vuole...


----------



## Old silvia30 (12 Dicembre 2007)

so solo il nome...e abita a 800 km da me....impossibile scoprire...sempre che esista....ci sono delle cose che mi hanno puzzato un po...tipo...gli ho chiesto quando è nata e ci ha pensato un po...poi quando è il suo onomastico e mi ha detto"nn te lo dico" poi ha detto 25 marzo...poi siccome gli ho detto che nn era possibile(perche io so quando è il suo onomastico visto che si chiamerebbe come mia suocera)e allora mi ha detto che si è sbaglaito e che quella è la data di quando si sono messi insieme...per curiosita vado a vedere su calendario e il 25 marzo è.....l'onomastico della sua ex ragazza(che combinazione eh)!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> so solo il nome...e abita a 800 km da me....impossibile scoprire...sempre che esista....ci sono delle cose che mi hanno puzzato un po...tipo...gli ho chiesto quando è nata e ci ha pensato un po...poi quando è il suo onomastico e mi ha detto"nn te lo dico" poi ha detto 25 marzo...poi siccome gli ho detto che nn era possibile(perche io so quando è il suo onomastico visto che si chiamerebbe come mia suocera)e allora mi ha detto che si è sbaglaito e che quella è la data di quando si sono messi insieme...per curiosita vado a vedere su calendario e il 25 marzo è.....l'onomastico della sua ex ragazza(che combinazione eh)!!!


Si è inventato una moglie????


----------



## Old silvia30 (12 Dicembre 2007)

no che moglie???una ragazza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> no che moglie???una ragazza


...e che cavolo di impedimento è ...se tenesse a te?
Veramente ...non gli rispondere più


----------



## Old silvia30 (12 Dicembre 2007)

no ma infatti il fatto che lei sia un impedimento di poco conto è chiaro...nel senso che lui è fraccomodo...e nn voleva rischiare...perche io di certezze nn glienen avevo date


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2007)

*silcia30*



silvia30 ha detto:


> no ma infatti il fatto che lei sia un impedimento di poco conto è chiaro...nel senso che lui è fraccomodo...e nn voleva rischiare...perche io di certezze nn glienen avevo date


Visto che probabilmente ha veramente fatto quello che gli è tornato comodo, cosa serve per realizzare definitivamente che è un cialtrone?  Non rcedi che una serrata definitiva la capirebbe benissimo e gli darebbe anche il messaggio che di lui te ne infischi  (non sottovalutare la valenza di essere scaricato di botto e per sempre)???
Certi uomini cominciano a correre quando non serve più.... chissà che non sia un modo "meno lungo e paziente" di vedere il cadavere del nemico passare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  e comunque per te sarebbe liberatorio.
Bruja


----------



## Old silvia30 (13 Dicembre 2007)

il fatto che possa patirci mi piace se nn altro per una sorta di vendetta....è talmente narcisista che dice(lo so gia perche lo conosco)"tu vuoi sparire dalla mia vita perche stai troppo male a sentirmi e nn perche nn vuoi"

in questi gg mi sono resa conto di stare davvero meglio senza sentirlo,di essere piu tranquilla...invece quando gli parlo anche se puo far piacere chiaccherare dopo mi sento uno schifo


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2007)

*silvia*



silvia30 ha detto:


> il fatto che possa patirci mi piace se nn altro per una sorta di vendetta....è talmente narcisista che dice(lo so gia perche lo conosco)"tu vuoi sparire dalla mia vita perche stai troppo male a sentirmi e nn perche nn vuoi"
> 
> in questi gg mi sono resa conto di stare davvero meglio senza sentirlo,di essere piu tranquilla...invece quando gli parlo anche se puo far piacere chiaccherare dopo mi sento uno schifo


 
Maggior ragione per infischiartene delle SUE considerazioni e pensare al TUO benessere.... tanto lo sai che la volpe ha sempre una scusa.... ma alla fine quel che conta è che resti a bocca asciutta!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (13 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> il fatto che possa patirci mi piace se nn altro per una sorta di vendetta....è talmente narcisista che dice(lo so gia perche lo conosco)"tu vuoi sparire dalla mia vita perche stai troppo male a sentirmi e nn perche nn vuoi"
> 
> in questi gg mi sono resa conto di stare davvero meglio senza sentirlo,di essere piu tranquilla...invece quando gli parlo anche se puo far piacere chiaccherare dopo mi sento uno schifo


Vedi tu gli dai corda e dalle sue parole si capisce che crede di avere ancora delle chance e più gli starai a parlare e più martellerà.


----------



## Old silvia30 (13 Dicembre 2007)

ma che corda gli do io!ho solo provato ad accettare di farci solo un mess ogni tanto(tipo per gli auguri)MA IL SUO OGNI TANTO SIGNIFICA OGNI 2 GG E APPENA IO RISPO LUI MI CHIAMA E MI inizia a parlare.Per carita nn litighiamo pero finisce sempre sugli stessi discorsi,quanto mi ama ,quanto avrebbe prferito stare con me quanto sono bella che lui sa che tra noi nn potra mai finire..


----------



## Grande82 (13 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma che corda gli do io!ho solo provato ad accettare di farci solo un mess ogni tanto(tipo per gli auguri)MA IL SUO OGNI TANTO SIGNIFICA OGNI 2 GG E APPENA IO RISPO LUI MI CHIAMA E MI inizia a parlare.Per carita nn litighiamo pero finisce sempre sugli stessi discorsi,quanto mi ama ,quanto avrebbe prferito stare con me quanto sono bella che lui sa che tra noi nn potra mai finire..


siiii??????? E allora perchè ti ha lasciata per 7anni? Mica 2 mesi! Sette anni! 
Guarda, silvia, il problema è che se il mio ex, con cui ho chiuso da 5anni mi chiamasse e dicesse queste cose, km e bacio inclusi, io mi metterei a ridere e gli direi:
a) che è un bugiardo, perchè se una è indispensabile  lo è da anni e non all'improvviso dopo 2555giorni di vuoto, nulla.
b) che se non ha funzionato un motivo (e anche altri) ci sarà;
c) che non voglio sentirlo, perchè col mio uomo sono sincera e non ho nessuna intenzione di nascondergli telefonate o mail con lui che nella mia vita può essere solo un conoscente e nulla più.
Se quetse cose le dici con chiarezza e serenità dovrà capitolare e se non capitola, da ameba affettiva qual è, basterà dirgli di smettere, con fermezza, che non hai voglia di sentirlo e che non hai intenzione id rispondere oltre.
la cosa che mi domando è come mai tu non abbia questa leggerezza e fermezza.... te lo sei domandato?


----------



## Old silvia30 (13 Dicembre 2007)

ma come nn ce l'ho?l'ho fatto ho rifiutato chiamate ho mandato mess di lascirmi stare..ma lui mi chiama con altri numeri o con anonimo..io rispondo ezac...di nuovo si ricomincia a parlare ecc...lo so che tu mi dici"ma che ci parli a fare,attacca il tel"e qui sta il mio errore..nn ne sono capace so che lui ci starebbe male e mi dispiace e rigurdo a cio mi sento una stupida


----------



## Grande82 (13 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma come nn ce l'ho?l'ho fatto ho rifiutato chiamate ho mandato mess di lascirmi stare..ma lui mi chiama con altri numeri o con anonimo..io rispondo ezac...di nuovo si ricomincia a parlare ecc...lo so che tu mi dici"ma che ci parli a fare,attacca il tel"e qui sta il mio errore..nn ne sono capace so che lui ci starebbe male e mi dispiace e rigurdo a cio mi sento una stupida


scriviti un biglietto e mettilo vicino alla foto del tuo ragazzo che sorride, scrivi: "sai quanto ne soffrirei io?"
Guardalo, mentre rispondi. E dì a questo sbruffone le cose che senti nel cuore in quel momento. Saranno di certo le parole giuste. Lo conosci. Sai dove ferire. Sai dove puntare. e sparare.


----------



## Old Chicchi (13 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma come nn ce l'ho?l'ho fatto ho rifiutato chiamate ho mandato mess di lascirmi stare..ma lui mi chiama con altri numeri o con anonimo..io rispondo ezac...di nuovo si ricomincia a parlare ecc...lo so che tu mi dici"ma che ci parli a fare,attacca il tel"e qui sta il mio errore..nn ne sono capace *so che lui ci starebbe male* *e mi dispiace* e rigurdo a cio mi sento una stupida


Peccato che lui non ricambi tutta questa cortesia e tutto questo rispetto. Lui sa perfettamente che tu preferiresti darci un taglio (oramai gliel'hai detto in mille salse, mica sarà sordo), eppure insiste. Perché ha capito che sei una persona gentile, ingenua e sensibile, che prima o poi dovrà per forza scivolare nel suo trappolone. Tu lo rispetti, lui non rispetta te.
Questo è il punto. E gente che non ci rispetta la si manda a cagare senza passare dal via. Oh...!!


----------



## Old silvia30 (13 Dicembre 2007)

AVETE  ragione nn sono abbastanza decisa..continuero a rifiutatre le chiamate si stufera (spero)


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Dicembre 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Peccato che lui non ricambi tutta questa cortesia e tutto questo rispetto. Lui sa perfettamente che tu preferiresti darci un taglio (oramai gliel'hai detto in mille salse, mica sarà sordo), eppure insiste. Perché ha capito che sei una persona gentile, ingenua e sensibile, che prima o poi dovrà per forza scivolare nel suo trappolone. Tu lo rispetti, lui non rispetta te.
> Questo è il punto. E gente che non ci rispetta la si manda a cagare senza passare dal via. Oh...!!


giusto!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> AVETE ragione nn sono abbastanza decisa..continuero a rifiutatre le chiamate si stufera (spero)


bè, se continua, puoi sempre dirgli che le consideri molestie telefoniche e che agirai di conseguenza. voglio vedere se insisterà ancora...
e scrollatelo di dosso. non ti serve a niente tenere aperto un canale con un elemento del genere. rischi pure di creare qualche casino inutile con il tuo ragazzo.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> AVETE ragione nn sono abbastanza decisa..continuero a rifiutatre le chiamate si stufera (spero)


dalle parole che scrivi io leggo una sola cosa: non vuoi che si stufi. Vuoi chiudere ma non del tutto. Vuoi lasciare uno spiraglio non alla vostra storia,ma al suo amore. Vuoi che ti ami. Come tu haia mato lui e come hai sofferto sette anni fa. Qeusta cos anon ti fa bene e ti metterà nei casini. Chiudi col passato. Parlaci di come sei stata male per lui. Sfogati. Cerca la strada per chiudere davvero....


----------



## Old Angel (13 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma come nn ce l'ho?l'ho fatto ho rifiutato chiamate ho mandato mess di lascirmi stare..ma lui mi chiama con altri numeri o con anonimo..io rispondo ezac...di nuovo si ricomincia a parlare ecc...lo so che tu mi dici"ma che ci parli a fare,attacca il tel"e qui sta il mio errore..nn ne sono capace so che lui ci starebbe male e mi dispiace e rigurdo a cio mi sento una stupida


Dopo 7 anni di silenzio *lui* ci starebbe male???


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Dicembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Dopo 7 anni di silenzio *lui* ci starebbe male???


sai, tu?
magari in questi sette anni è stato in galera, in comunità, c'è stata un'innondazione, le cavallette. non è stata colpa suaaaaa.


----------



## Old silvia30 (13 Dicembre 2007)

nn sono mai stata una persona vendicativa...ammetto pero che dopo tutto quello che ho patito che ora lui IMPLORI il mio amore e di avere un rapporto con me mi fa piacere!della serie...tutto il male che si fa...prima o poi ti torna indietro


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> nn sono mai stata una persona vendicativa...ammetto pero che dopo tutto quello che ho patito che ora lui IMPLORI il mio amore e di avere un rapporto con me mi fa piacere!della serie...tutto il male che si fa...prima o poi ti torna indietro


fai una cosa... guardati i blues brothers stasera. affitta il dvd o la vecchia cassetta, e guardatelo bene...
capirai molte cose...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> nn sono mai stata una persona vendicativa...ammetto pero che dopo tutto quello che ho patito che ora lui IMPLORI il mio amore e di avere un rapporto con me mi fa piacere!della serie...tutto il male che si fa...prima o poi ti torna indietro


farai più male a te, e non lo capisci. Non puoi fargli il male che ti ha fatto: non ha la profondità per sentirlo... ma tu lo sentirai, eccome!


----------



## Old silvia30 (13 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> fai una cosa... guardati i blues brothers stasera. affitta il dvd o la vecchia cassetta, e guardatelo bene...
> capirai molte cose...



mi sfugge il nesso...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> mi sfugge il nesso...


a me neanche un po'.
tu mi sembri la ex fidanzata di jack, dei BB.
sono anni che mediti vendetta...


----------



## Old silvia30 (13 Dicembre 2007)

ma se ho detto e ripetuto che io per anni a lui nn ho piu pensato!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma se ho detto e ripetuto che io per anni a lui nn ho piu pensato!


ah. credevo il contrario..
va bè, ragione in più, allora, per chiudere ogni contatto.


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2007)

*silvia*



silvia30 ha detto:


> nn sono mai stata una persona vendicativa...ammetto pero che dopo tutto quello che ho patito che ora lui IMPLORI il mio amore e di avere un rapporto con me mi fa piacere!della serie...tutto il male che si fa...prima o poi ti torna indietro


 
Benissimo, e adesso che lo sai che il male torna....lo saluti e stop. 
Lui non implora, lui ha capito quale sono le tue corde deboli e le usa... perdona ma questo tuo ex è bene che sia ex perchè hai solo perso di vista un cialtrone!!!
Poi fai quello che credi, il tempo è il tuo così come la vita, ma mi pare un ben misero affare avere un senso di non perfetta trasparenza col ruo ragazzo per questo ometto.... sai cosa si dice a volte, che ci sono persone che non lasciano il/la prtner per timore che qualcuno ne possa fruire magari facendone tesoro.... beh lui è solo un po' in ritardo ed ha invertito l'iter, ma il metodo è lo stesso, vuole fruirti mentre sa che sei di un altro e nonostante sappia che ti aveva "dimenticata"...
Se per te vale la pena spenderci anche solo un minuto.... la vita è la tua...!!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Benissimo, e adesso che lo sai che il male torna....lo saluti e stop.
> Lui non implora, lui ha capito quale sono le tue corde deboli e le usa... perdona ma questo tuo ex è bene che sia ex perchè hai solo perso di vista un cialtrone!!!
> Poi fai quello che credi, il tempo è il tuo così come la vita, ma mi pare un ben misero affare avere un senso di non perfetta trasparenza col ruo ragazzo per questo ometto.... sai cosa si dice a volte, che ci sono persone che non lasciano il/la prtner per timore che qualcuno ne possa fruire magari facendone tesoro.... beh lui è solo un po' in ritardo ed ha invertito l'iter, ma il metodo è lo stesso, *vuole fruirti mentre sa che sei di un altro *e nonostante sappia che ti aveva "dimenticata"...
> Se per te vale la pena spenderci anche solo un minuto.... la vita è la tua...!!!
> Bruja


...così è molto meno impegnativo, no? Non deve manco impegnarsi più di tanto a prefigurarti chissà quale domani (cioè, lo fa...ma a parole e per tornaconto..)  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dai silvia, ok, può far piacere sentirsi corteggiata, vedere che c'è una qualche minima possibilità di fuga dall'impegno che stai per prendere, ma lo capisci bene anche tu cosa avresti dal mantenere un rapportro con lui..IL NULLA!


----------



## Old silvia30 (13 Dicembre 2007)

solo un segreto con mio quasi marito..enn penso sia corretto...

errare è umano..perseverare è diabolico...-


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> solo un segreto con mio quasi marito..enn penso sia corretto...
> 
> errare è umano..perseverare è diabolico...-


----------



## Old silvia30 (14 Dicembre 2007)

oggi è il secondo giorno di silenzio...forse è la volta buona...per il resto mi sto sempre rendendo piu conto della cazzata che ho fatto e chi è l'uomo con cui voglio dvidere la vita..


----------



## Verena67 (14 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> oggi è il secondo giorno di silenzio...forse è la volta buona...per il resto mi sto sempre rendendo piu conto della cazzata che ho fatto e chi è l'uomo con cui voglio dvidere la vita..


 
al secondo giorno?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Besos!


----------



## Grande82 (14 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> al secondo giorno?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


qui abbiamo record di un mese!
Con tanto di telefonata indifferente il 28esimo giorno!!!!!


----------



## Old silvia30 (14 Dicembre 2007)

vedremo....


----------



## Grande82 (14 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> vedremo....


che hai intenzione di fare se richiama? Quando gli parlerai, cosa vorresti gli dicesse silvia?


----------



## Old silvia30 (14 Dicembre 2007)

ho solo intenzione di rifiutare le chiamate...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ho solo intenzione di rifiutare le chiamate...


bon, in bocca al lupo, davvero. 
Spero questo sia un fantasma che non ti tormenti più.


----------



## Old silvia30 (14 Dicembre 2007)

forse è vero che nn tutto il male viene per nuocere...


----------



## Old Cat (14 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> forse è vero che nn tutto il male viene per nuocere...


 
Sono passati pochi giorni, altri ne passeranno e tu starai sempre meglio.


----------



## Old silvia30 (17 Dicembre 2007)

siamo a 6 gg di silenzio...


----------



## Old Cat (17 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> siamo a 6 gg di silenzio...


come stai.....?


----------



## Old silvia30 (17 Dicembre 2007)

benissimo....

mi è appena arrivato uno squillo anonimo sul cell...


----------



## Old silvia30 (17 Dicembre 2007)

sono sempre piu felice e piu dispiaciuta del mio errore..qunado ci penso mi sento morire ma ringrazio di essermi tirata indietro prima che fosse tardi


----------



## Old Cat (17 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> sono sempre piu felice e piu dispiaciuta del mio errore..qunado ci penso mi sento morire ma ringrazio di essermi tirata indietro prima che fosse tardi


 
coraggio ...stai su ok?
squilli anonimi, troppo facile immaginare chi è vero?


----------



## Rebecca (17 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> qui abbiamo record di un mese!
> Con tanto di telefonata indifferente il 28esimo giorno!!!!!


15 giorni col cialtry...
e poi 7 mesi e mezzo...
non c'entrano i giorni... c'entrano le teste e i  pensieri...


----------



## Old silvia30 (17 Dicembre 2007)

altro sq...ora ne sono certa...


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> altro sq...ora ne sono certa...


resisti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






anche se forse in quegli squilli un pò speravi...


----------



## Verena67 (18 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> 15 giorni col cialtry...
> e poi 7 mesi e mezzo...
> non c'entrano i giorni... c'entrano le teste e i pensieri...


 
...18 anni 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ......


Bacio!


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (18 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Che non ti fa male è buon segno... hai chiarito alcune cose in sospeso anche con te stessa ed ora volta pagina ed investi nel tuo matrimonio.
> In bocca al lupo!


è incredibile come si pensi che basti spazzare lo sporco sotto il tappeto, promettere (a se stessi) di non farlo più e andare avanti come se nulla fosse...

Spero solo che il tuo lui se ne accorga e agisca di conseguenza.


----------



## Old chensamurai (18 Dicembre 2007)

Misoginiaportamivia ha detto:


> è incredibile come si pensi che basti spazzare lo sporco sotto il tappeto, promettere (a se stessi) di non farlo più e andare avanti come se nulla fosse...
> 
> Spero solo che il tuo lui se ne accorga e agisca di conseguenza.


... Misogino dei miei stivali, dimmi, quant'è grave un tradimento?...


----------



## Old silvia30 (18 Dicembre 2007)

lascialo perdere...

il record cmq mio è di 7 anni...


----------



## Old carpe diem (19 Dicembre 2007)

se ti senti di averla chiusa così e definitivamente..ben per te.! Se nò come ti hanno già suggerito...aspetta a sposarti...


----------



## Old silvia30 (20 Dicembre 2007)

squilli anonimi di tanto in tanto ma niente dipiu...ma il natale si avvicina e gli auguri di sicuro pure..secondo voi se mi manda un mess di auguri che devo fare?se gli rispondo di sicuro attacca di nuovo..


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> squilli anonimi di tanto in tanto ma niente dipiu...ma il natale si avvicina e gli auguri di sicuro pure..secondo voi se mi manda un mess di auguri che devo fare?se gli rispondo di sicuro attacca di nuovo..


Semplice semplice..._Auguri anche a te e...anno nuovo vita nuova!!_ ...così ti metti avanti anche per fine anno e se te li manda puoi non ricambiare!!


----------



## Iris (20 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> squilli anonimi di tanto in tanto ma niente dipiu...ma il natale si avvicina e gli auguri di sicuro pure..secondo voi se mi manda un mess di auguri che devo fare?se gli rispondo di sicuro attacca di nuovo..


 
Rispondigli che ha sbagliato numero. Funziona..te lo dico perchè ho provato.


----------



## Old silvia30 (20 Dicembre 2007)

mi ha tel con un altro numero...pero sono stata fredda fredda!

meno lo sento e meno  effetto mi fa


----------



## Verena67 (21 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> squilli anonimi di tanto in tanto ma niente dipiu...ma il natale si avvicina e gli auguri di sicuro pure..secondo voi se mi manda un mess di auguri che devo fare?se gli rispondo di sicuro attacca di nuovo..


 
NON RISPONDERE! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> mi ha tel con un altro numero...*pero sono stata fredda fredda!*
> 
> meno lo sento e meno effetto mi fa


male male male, non dovresti proprio rispondergli! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old silvia30 (21 Dicembre 2007)

ma nn posso saperesempre che è lui con l'anonimo


----------



## Verena67 (21 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma nn posso saperesempre che è lui con l'anonimo


 
tutte scuse  e lo sai...dai...

Bacio!


----------



## Old silvia30 (21 Dicembre 2007)

MAGARI UN PO Si pero è vero a volte rispondo anche se è anonimo perche per motivi di lavoro ricevo molte telefonate


----------



## Old sfigatta (21 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma nn posso saperesempre che è lui con l'anonimo


te la stai raccontando


----------



## Old sfigatta (21 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> MAGARI UN PO Si pero è vero a volte rispondo anche se è anonimo perche per motivi di lavoro ricevo molte telefonate


CAMBIA IL NUMERO!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io non ci credo che non lo puoi cambiare!
basta un sms a chi vuoi che lo sappia...


----------



## Old pincopallina (21 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> lascialo perdere...
> 
> il record cmq mio è di 7 anni...


 
scusa Silvia
ma che record è??? vuoi dire che sei stata 7 anni con uno sposato??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 spero per te di aver capito male....


----------



## Verena67 (21 Dicembre 2007)

pincopallina ha detto:


> scusa Silvia
> ma che record è??? vuoi dire che sei stata 7 anni con uno sposato???
> 
> 
> ...


 
no, intende che sono stati sette anni senza sentirsi...e poi un BRUTTO giorno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  non ti dico io dopo 18... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old pincopallina (21 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no, intende che sono stati sette anni senza sentirsi...e poi un BRUTTO giorno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  meno male allora!!!
però dico io, se non aveva funzionato prima, perchè mai avrebbe dovuto dopo?? e da sposati poi????
boh forse sono io poco romantica e sognatrice??? 
per me quando una storia si chiude si chiude e basta, non ho mai avuto ritorni di fiamma...sarò strana...sicuramente


----------



## Old silvia30 (21 Dicembre 2007)

no va be in 7 anni cambiano le persone cambiano le situazioni i caratteri si modificano,problemi che a 18 sembrano insormontabili a 25 sono stupidi e via dicendo.

se nn stessi per sposarmi e fossi inamorata avrei forse tentato di recuperare


----------



## Old pincopallina (21 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> no va be in 7 anni cambiano le persone cambiano le situazioni i caratteri si modificano,problemi che a 18 sembrano insormontabili a 25 sono stupidi e via dicendo.
> 
> se nn stessi per sposarmi e fossi inamorata avrei forse tentato di recuperare


 
Silvia se stai per sposarti ed hai dubbi del genere...io ci andrei cauta, prenditi ancora un pò di tempo...


----------



## Old silvia30 (21 Dicembre 2007)

ma chi ha dubbi?no no io sono straconvinta di sposarmi!era una riflessione su cio che hai detto tu che se nn è andata una volta una storia difficilmente puo riprendere.


----------



## Old pincopallina (21 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma chi ha dubbi?no no io sono straconvinta di sposarmi!era una riflessione su cio che hai detto tu che se nn è andata una volta una storia difficilmente puo riprendere.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Dicembre 2007)

pincopallina ha detto:


> meno male allora!!!
> però dico io, se non aveva funzionato prima, perchè mai avrebbe dovuto dopo?? e da sposati poi????
> boh forse sono io poco romantica e sognatrice???
> per me quando una storia si chiude si chiude e basta, non ho mai avuto ritorni di fiamma...sarò strana...sicuramente


dipende...dal contesto, da tante cose...

dalla persona...

sono sicura fosse stato un altro dei miei ex, non sarebbe capitato niente, ma lui era il primo amore, il rapporto con lui non si era "consumato", non era "decollato" (riprendo l'analogia di prima) proprio per la sua incapacità - già allora - di staccarsi dal suo contesto territorial - paesano (lui sud - io nord).

Insomma, stessa spiaggia - stesso mare. Entrambe le volte.

Non ci sarà una terza, giuro. 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (24 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma nn posso saperesempre che è lui con l'anonimo


Io non rispondo a telefonate che arrivano da numeri che non conosco o anonimi. Semplice.


----------



## Old Tintagel (30 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> sto per sposarmi...ma ho fatto la caolata...l'ho tradito con il mio primo grande amore...lui mi ha lasciata 7 anni fa senza una spiegazione valida...io e lui siamo distanti...poi per tutto sto tempo piu niente...nel frattempo io l'ho dimenticato completamente giuro...ho conosciuto il mio amore e ho progettatto il matrimnio...tutto bellissimo...2 mesi fa lui è tornato...mi ha detto che nn mi ha mai dimentiata che mi ha sempre amata eccc...io ho iniziato a risentirlo...lui è venuto nella mi acitta-...ha fatto 1200 km per vedermi 3 ore...è stato come nn ci fossimo mai lasciati...poi è ripartito ..io ho continuato a sentirlo..stavo mettendo tutto in dubbio..ma era troppo complicata troppi casini,di lavoro di famiglia ecc e allora abbiamo deciso di interrompere tutto...sono passati 4 giorni..sto bene..ci penso spesso ma non mi fa male...con il mio amore tutto ok...


Piu' che dirti di non sposarti e quindi lasciare il libero il tuo ragazzo di vivere una storia d'amore bella e sincera senza legarsi per la vita a una vacca come te ... non so!


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2007)

*Tintagel*



Tintagel ha detto:


> Piu' che dirti di non sposarti e quindi lasciare il libero il tuo ragazzo di vivere una storia d'amore bella e sincera senza legarsi per la vita a una vacca come te ... non so!


Silvia ci ha confidato un episodio, forse sgradevole ai nostri occhi, della sua vita, e naturalmente è possibile condividerlo o meno. Non è mai consigliabile nè decoroso ingannare, qualunque sia la tentazione, ma direi che scendere a certe definizioni sono più offensivo/a per chi le scrive che per la persona a cui sono destinate.
Che credi che il mondo non abbia abbondanza di persone esattamente come quelle da te definite? Magari proprio quelle che NON direwbbero mai quello che hanno fatto o che sarebbero disposte a fare se indotte in tentazione.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Silvia ci ha confidato un episodio, forse sgradevole ai nostri occhi, della sua vita, e naturalmente è possibile condividerlo o meno. Non è mai consigliabile nè decoroso ingannare, qualunque sia la tentazione, ma direi che scendere a certe definizioni sono più offensivo/a per chi le scrive che per la persona a cui sono destinate.
> Che credi che il mondo non abbia abbondanza di persone esattamente come quelle da te definite? Magari proprio quelle che NON direwbbero mai quello che hanno fatto o che sarebbero disposte a fare se indotte in tentazione.
> Bruja


Bru, direi che il tipino alla torquemada già si inquadra da solo!!


----------



## Old Tintagel (31 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bru, direi che il tipino alla torquemada già si inquadra da solo!!


Beh ... per quello che fai, per il motivo per cui sei qui mi sa che sei te a inquadrarti.


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Dicembre 2007)

Tintagel ha detto:


> Beh ... per quello che fai, per il motivo per cui sei qui mi sa che sei te a inquadrarti.


E che ne sai di quel che faccio e del motivo per cui son qui?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche un veggente abbiamo mò?


----------



## Old Tintagel (31 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E che ne sai di quel che faccio e del motivo per cui son qui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei squallido! E basta!

Buona notte


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Dicembre 2007)

Tintagel ha detto:


> Sei squallido! E basta!
> 
> Buona notte





















Apperò che eloquio, che argomenti, che "mente" !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sogni belli, torqui!


----------



## Old lele51 (31 Dicembre 2007)

*!!!Se già sposata ????*



Bruja ha detto:


> Posto che il tuo sia stato un chiarimento.... anche se a me i *chiarimenti orizzontali risultano sempre un pochino pelosi*..... speriamo sia servito davvero, e che per quanto tu sei "pratica" il tuo futuro marito sia "liberale"!
> Sei fortunata, è probabile che lui non lo venga mai a sapere, e ringrazia il cielo che le circostanze e l'unicità del rapporto, oltre al ritrovato buonsenso di chiudere, ti daranno la franchigia; comunque posso capire tutte le scusanti addotte, tuttavia la puoi girare come preferisci ma..... *tu lo hai tradito!* E se credi il contrario te la stai raccontando.
> Dopo di che formulo i migliori auguri per la tua unione e speriamo che questa faccenda, come tu dici, non riemerga mai più visto che hai eliminato il rimpianto soddisfacendolo.
> Bruja


Dopo un mese dal tuo post iniziale ti riporto le parole di chi a mio avviso ti ha risposto con lucidità e anche comprensione....ma se ancora non ti sei sposata ?? risponditi a queste semplici domande:
1.- Cosa sarebbe sucesso se tu non fossi in procinto di *sposarti* (Immagino che avrete anche il pranzo pagato e confermato oltre che tutto il resto..è difficile ritornare sui propri passi e mandare all'aria un evento già alle porte.)
2.- Cosa succederà fra sei mesi un anno se il *TUO GRANDE AMORE* si fa vivo in un momento magari algido dopo una bisticciata con tuo marito...??? !!! pensi che potresti trovare conforto in lui in quel momento particolare.
3.- Sei davvero sicura di quello che stai per fare o anche nel *dubbio* devi andare avanti per non *deludere* tutti (Fidanzato, genitori, famiglia, amici...e via).
Non metto in palio la mia condizione di tradito per giudicare il tuo comportamento, è una tua ed esclusiva responsabilità....ma ti rammento la mia esperienza...28 anni fà avevo i stessi dubbi..non perchè avessi un ritorno di fiamma con una ex...semplicemente non ero del tutto sicuro del passo che stavo per dare...una settimana prima del evento volevo scappare...e non l'ho fatto per non deludere nessuno...è stato più deludente dopo... 10 anni di matrimonio e due figlie...non sopportavo più e lasciai la mia famiglia perchè avevo sposato la donna sbagliata e me ne resi conto solo dopo un anno di matrimonio...ho vissuto 9 anni di inferno, depressione, alcolismo e di tutto e di più.....dopo ho deciso di farla finita e sono tornato e vivere..VIVERE..VIVERE, ...se hai qualche dubbio rimanda/cancella e fermati a pensare....se *l'hai tradito* adesso che si suppone sei enebriata dall'emozione del matrimonio... *COSA FARAI DOPO*..cuando la rutina e la vita stressante sarà la norma nel vostro cotidiano....pensaci sopra...e poi decidi.
Buon 2008


----------



## Old lele51 (31 Dicembre 2007)

*?? Benvenuto....*



Tintagel ha detto:


> Piu' che dirti di non sposarti e quindi lasciare il libero il tuo ragazzo di vivere una storia d'amore bella e sincera senza legarsi per la vita a una vacca come te ... non so!


Non so se darti il benvenuto....questo lo lascio a chi di dovere, per anzianità o presenza nel FORUM ha più interesse a farlo.
Ma se permetti..anche se ti capisco non condivido la forma, il tempismo e meno l'epiteto con il quale ti espressi di un utente che lecitamente porge un domanda, magari per trovare conforto o solo per capire se ci sono altre persone nella sua stessa situazione. La TUA RABBIA (anch'io ne ho da vendere) la devi versare non contro di noi..ma contro chi ti ha fatto diventare così...forse se ci racconti la tua storia e ti sfoghi..arrivi a lenire un pò il tuo dolore e capirai che nel forum ci si rispetta a vicenda traditi e traditori, uomini e donne...siamo quì a mio avviso per crescere, per andare avanti...non per distruggerci a vicenda...
non cominciare polemiche che non portano a niente..e di nuovo _benvenuto_
 Buon 2008 anche a tè


----------



## Old Tintagel (31 Dicembre 2007)

lele51 ha detto:


> Non so se darti il benvenuto....questo lo lascio a chi di dovere, per anzianità o presenza nel FORUM ha più interesse a farlo.
> Ma se permetti..anche se ti capisco non condivido la forma, il tempismo e meno l'epiteto con il quale ti espressi di un utente che lecitamente porge un domanda, magari per trovare conforto o solo per capire se ci sono altre persone nella sua stessa situazione. La TUA RABBIA (anch'io ne ho da vendere) la devi versare non contro di noi..ma contro chi ti ha fatto diventare così...forse se ci racconti la tua storia e ti sfoghi..arrivi a lenire un pò il tuo dolore e capirai che nel forum ci si rispetta a vicenda traditi e traditori, uomini e donne...siamo quì a mio avviso per crescere, per andare avanti...non per distruggerci a vicenda...
> non cominciare polemiche che non portano a niente..e di nuovo _benvenuto_
> Buon 2008 anche a tè


Io non ho nessuna storia di corna alle spalle, non sono mai stato tradito o almeno non lo so quindi ....
Il mio è un ragionamenti di tipo etico: abbiamo una sola vita, dobbiamo decidere da noi come viverla. Nessuno ce la deve rovinare.
Se in due si decide di unire le nostre vita (matrimonio, convivenza o fidanzamento poco cambia) allora il  NOI deve venire prima dell'IO, il NOI non il TU.
Se la storia non ci va bene la si finisce, oggi si puo' divorziare solo volendolo. Dov'è il problema?
Perché la meschinità deL doppio gioco? Del decidere per l'altro che vita (da cornuto) deve vivere? Perchè?


----------



## Old lele51 (31 Dicembre 2007)

*!! Non ti ho domandato se hai una storia di corna ..*



Tintagel ha detto:


> Io non ho nessuna storia di corna alle spalle, non sono mai stato tradito o almeno non lo so quindi ....
> Il mio è un ragionamenti di tipo etico: abbiamo una sola vita, dobbiamo decidere da noi come viverla. Nessuno ce la deve rovinare.
> Se in due si decide di unire le nostre vita (matrimonio, convivenza o fidanzamento poco cambia) allora il  NOI deve venire prima dell'IO, il NOI non il TU.
> Se la storia non ci va bene la si finisce, oggi si puo' divorziare solo volendolo. Dov'è il problema?
> Perché la meschinità deL doppio gioco? Del decidere per l'altro che vita (da cornuto) deve vivere? Perchè?


Ti ho solo chiesto cortesemente di canalizzare la tua RABBIA senza offendere i forumisti..siano nuovi con dubbi o antichi con le soluzioni. Tutto quà. Saluti


----------



## Old silvia30 (2 Gennaio 2008)

nn ti preoccupare...certe cose dette da gentaglia hanno zero importanza.probabilmente voleva esseres olo un po considerato.lo abbiamo accontentato.

ora torno alle cose serie.

sono stra certa di sposarmi ho fatto un grande errore..

l'altra persona contiunua a cercarmi e io mi nego.

ora sto bene e va bene cosi..


----------



## Old lele51 (2 Gennaio 2008)

*!!Ok*



silvia30 ha detto:


> nn ti preoccupare...certe cose dette da gentaglia hanno zero importanza.probabilmente voleva esseres olo un po considerato.lo abbiamo accontentato.
> 
> ora torno alle cose serie.
> 
> ...


Sono contento che tu stessa hai definito la direzione a seguire e mi raccomando
sii forte e spero che tu sia felice a lungo nel percorso che stai iniziando. AUGURI


----------



## Old Tintagel (3 Gennaio 2008)

silvia30 ha detto:


> nn ti preoccupare...certe cose dette da gentaglia hanno zero importanza.probabilmente voleva esseres olo un po considerato.lo abbiamo accontentato.
> 
> ora torno alle cose serie.
> 
> ...


Errore che reiteri mi sembra visto che costringi l'uomo che dici di amare (ma che tutti sappiamo che non è vero) a un rapporto fondato su una menzogna, perché una verità non detta è una menzogna.
E gli rovini la vita.
Se lo sapesse prenderebbe altre decisioni. Il non farglielo sapere significa impedirgli di sceglire.
Chi fra me e te è gentaglia?


----------



## Old silvia30 (3 Gennaio 2008)

sempre e cmq tu..ciao


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Grande silvia!*



silvia30 ha detto:


> sempre e cmq tu..ciao


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2008)

Tintagel ha detto:


> Errore che reiteri mi sembra visto che *costringi l'uomo che dici di amare* (ma che tutti sappiamo che non è vero) *a un rapporto fondato su una menzogna, perché una verità non detta è una menzogna.*
> E gli rovini la vita.
> Se lo sapesse prenderebbe altre decisioni. Il non farglielo sapere significa impedirgli di sceglire.
> Chi fra me e te è gentaglia?


Sei stato prima inutilmente offensivo, ma questa è una verità ...anche se poco "opportuna"...ma addirittura rovinargli la vita per un bacio ...


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*infatti....*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei stato prima inutilmente offensivo, ma questa è una verità ...anche se poco "opportuna"...ma addirittura rovinargli la vita per un bacio ...


Un bacio può anche essere ininfluente... quello che conta è lo stato d'animo seguente e che quell'esperienza insegni...
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Un bacio può anche essere ininfluente*... quello che conta è lo stato d'animo seguente e che quell'esperienza insegni...
> Bruja


Ma stai scherzando?!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pentiti e abbassa lo sguardo o arderai fra le imperiture fiamme dell'inferno!!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Gennaio 2008)

*un bacio*

Un bacio non è mai ininfluente...perchè le sue motivazioni non sono mai tali....lo stato d'animo seguente è secondario....le motivazioni son la chiave...ammesso che poi vengano ricevute ed accettate per ciò che sono!!!!


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*OK*



oscuro ha detto:


> Un bacio non è mai ininfluente...perchè le sue motivazioni non sono mai tali....lo stato d'animo seguente è secondario....le motivazioni son la chiave...ammesso che poi vengano ricevute ed accettate per ciò che sono!!!!


Allora diciamo che a volte un bacio viene dato, come mi ha spiegato un amico in vena di confidenze, anche per cortesia... nel senso che sei lì e giusto per non creare problemi fai quello che si aspetta tu faccia...
Questo può anche stare bene, purchè poi non accampi di esserti comportato da amico e quindi fermato.... quella per me è amicizia pelosa, quella vera si fermava prima.  Diciamo che è ininfluente conoscendo il tipo, uno che non sa cosa scegliere neppure davanti ad un incrocio stradale, almeno per come lo vedo io...
Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Allora diciamo che a volte un bacio viene dato*, come mi ha spiegato un amico in vena di confidenze, *anche per cortesia...* nel senso che sei lì e giusto per non creare problemi fai quello che si aspetta tu faccia...
> Questo può anche stare bene, purchè poi non accampi di esserti comportato da amico e quindi fermato.... quella per me è amicizia pelosa, quella vera si fermava prima. Diciamo che è ininfluente conoscendo il tipo, uno che non sa cosa scegliere neppure davanti ad un incrocio stradale, almeno per come lo vedo io...
> Bruja
















 Bruja?????? ma che dici????????ma che amici hai??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




_(purtroppo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  _ sono daccordo con Oscuro

e poi dai!!!!!!!!! Silvia si deve sposare!!!!!!!!!

Bru....


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

.


----------



## oscuro (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Sfigatta*

Ti dovresti preoccupare.....non è che mi diventi triste pure tu?


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ti dovresti preoccupare.....non è che mi diventi triste pure tu?


speriamo di no.......


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*OOOOOOOOppppssssss*



sfigatta ha detto:


> Bruja?????? ma che dici????????ma che amici hai???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa ho confuso le risposte, il messaggio era per Giusy.
Silvia si sposi pure, ci mancherebbe, ho detto chiaro che se gli errori possono e devono insegnare sono parte del visssuto.... purchè appunto se ne tenga debito conto!
Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> .
















  Bru mi sa che hai sbagliato thread...credevi di scrivere in quello di Giusy 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  sei ancora in vacanza!!


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Un bacio non è mai ininfluente...perchè le sue motivazioni non sono mai tali....lo stato d'animo seguente è secondario....le motivazioni son la chiave...ammesso che poi vengano ricevute ed accettate per ciò che sono!!!!


Ho già spiegato la confusione di post.... ma quello che ho detto, sia chiaro, avulso dal contesto specifico del post, in generale resta vero, checchè ne dica chiunque. Esiste la famosa frase, "ero lì cosa facevo, mi tiravo indietro?"  Non sò se solo io ho certi amici, ma forse la verità è che almeno sono sinceri...
Ci vuole carattere per ammettere quello che dicono tutti, che se un uomo rifiuta è un pirla....  non è forse il leit motiv standard... dunque perchè non applicarlo anche ai molto meno compromettenti baci...???
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho già spiegato la confusione di post.... ma quello che ho detto, sia chiaro, avulso dal contesto specifico del post, in generale resta vero, checchè ne dica chiunque. Esiste la famosa frase, "ero lì cosa facevo, mi tiravo indietro?" Non sò se solo io ho certi amici, ma forse la verità è che almeno sono sinceri...
> Ci vuole carattere per ammettere quello che dicono tutti, che se un uomo rifiuta è un pirla.... non è forse il leit motiv standard... dunque perchè non applicarlo anche ai molto meno compromettenti baci...???
> Bruja


 
perchè queste giustificazioni sono paraculate....scusate il termine...
E' molto comodo giustificarsi e giustificarli con questi luoghi comuni....
Ma se uno vuol tenersi il compagno a tutti i costi ha davvero bisogno di questi mezzucci?Che se lo tenesse...ma non ci venisse a raccontare balle...


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Hem*

Piccola aggiunta, non vi è mai capitato di sentire che c'è gente che va in discoteca, si incontra una sera, si piace, si bacia e consuma magari in auto.... dunque io non sarei così certa che sia sempre l'attrazione fatale, spesso è un modo di sbarcare il lunario per chi non ha troppe fisime...  è una brutta e cruda realtà ma è così e tanto più bisogna prendere atto che la domanda e l'offerta sono a livelli infimi dal punto di vista formale ma pare che quel che conti per molte persone sia "concludere" e..... in discoteca o altrove non ci vanno solo i ragazzini, sfatiamo questa idea pregiudiziale.
Oppurer si sente dire che ci sono persone che dopo uyna cena o uno spettacolo poi concludono biblicamente anche se non sono "vecchie conoscenze..... sono solo io la pellegrina che sente queste cose e se ne meraviglisa ma prende atto o siamo tutti certi che l'umanità viva di spleen romantico???
Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Piccola aggiunta, non vi è mai capitato di sentire che c'è gente che va in discoteca, si incontra una sera, si piace, si bacia e consuma magari in auto.... dunque io non sarei così certa che sia sempre l'attrazione fatale, spesso è un modo di sbarcare il lunario per chi non ha troppe fisime... è una brutta e cruda realtà ma è così e tanto più bisogna prendere atto che la domanda e l'offerta sono a livelli infimi dal punto di vista formale ma pare che quel che conti per molte persone sia "concludere" e..... in discoteca o altrove non ci vanno solo i ragazzini, sfatiamo questa idea pregiudiziale.
> Oppurer si sente dire che ci sono persone che dopo uyna cena o uno spettacolo poi concludono biblicamente anche se non sono "vecchie conoscenze..... *sono solo io la pellegrina che sente queste cose e se ne meraviglisa ma prende atto* o siamo tutti certi che l'umanità viva di spleen romantico???
> Bruja


no Bru, non sei solo tu...ho anche amiche che _praticano _e che sono felici...
quando domando mi rispondono che devono _sfogare _a me verrebbe da
chiedere "ma un buon vibratore no??" ma poi mi mordo la lingua e...prendo
atto...contente loro...contenti tutti!

ma parlando di Giusy, c'é un'amicizia decennale con il tizio!!


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*va bene*



sfigatta ha detto:


> no Bru, non sei solo tu...ho anche amiche che _praticano _e che sono felici...
> quando domando mi rispondono che devono _sfogare _a me verrebbe da
> chiedere "ma un buon vibratore no??" ma poi mi mordo la lingua e...prendo
> atto...contente loro...contenti tutti!
> ...


 
Concordo che siano paraculate ma esistono.... quanto a Giusy, ok è un'amicizia decennale.... ma che lui non sia una perla di strategia e tattica e, mettiamocelo pure, anche di sensibilità ci sta tutto.  C'erano mille modi per non arrivare ad un chiarimento che lei alla fine neppure aveva sollecitato se lui non fosse stato un chiacchierone e se l'amica non avesse fatto la sua parte...
Pensatela come volete ma in fatto di fair play mi pari siano del tipo latitante entrambi.
Bruja
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Piccola aggiunta, non vi è mai capitato di sentire che c'è gente che va in discoteca, si incontra una sera, si piace, si bacia e consuma magari in auto.... dunque io non sarei così certa che sia sempre l'attrazione fatale, spesso è un modo di sbarcare il lunario per chi non ha troppe fisime... è una brutta e cruda realtà ma è così e tanto più bisogna prendere atto che la domanda e l'offerta sono a livelli infimi dal punto di vista formale ma pare che quel che conti per molte persone sia "concludere" e..... in discoteca o altrove non ci vanno solo i ragazzini, sfatiamo questa idea pregiudiziale.
> Oppurer si sente dire che ci sono persone che dopo uyna cena o uno spettacolo poi concludono biblicamente anche se non sono "vecchie conoscenze..... sono solo io la pellegrina che sente queste cose e se ne meraviglisa ma prende atto o siamo tutti certi che l'umanità viva di spleen romantico???
> Bruja





sfigatta ha detto:


> no Bru, non sei solo tu...ho anche amiche che _praticano _e che sono felici...
> quando domando mi rispondono che devono _sfogare _a me verrebbe da
> chiedere "ma un buon vibratore no??" ma poi mi mordo la lingua e...prendo
> atto...contente loro...contenti tutti!
> ...


...ma un vibratore rischia di dare dipendenza ...è sempre disponibile e ci si affeziona ...al tizio di una sera no...


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2008)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ma un vibratore rischia di dare dipendenza ...è sempre disponibile e ci si affeziona ...al tizio di una sera no...


Siamo in forma crotaleggiante strepitosa oggi!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Siamo in forma crotaleggiante strepitosa oggi!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie di essertene accorta!


----------



## Old silvia30 (18 Marzo 2008)

a distanza di mesi...sono strafelice..pentita..ho comprato il mio abito da sposa,bomboniere e tutte..e..innamoratissima..a 5 mesi da matrimnio...lui è stato solo un errore inutile del passato..a provato a tenere un rapporto ma io nn ho piu voluto..grazie a tutti per i consigli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

silvia30 ha detto:


> a distanza di mesi...sono strafelice..pentita..ho comprato il mio abito da sposa,bomboniere e tutte..e..innamoratissima..a 5 mesi da matrimnio...lui è stato solo un errore inutile del passato..a provato a tenere un rapporto ma io nn ho piu voluto..grazie a tutti per i consigli


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Marzo 2008)

silvia30 ha detto:


> a distanza di mesi...sono strafelice..pentita..ho comprato il mio abito da sposa,bomboniere e tutte..e..innamoratissima..a 5 mesi da matrimnio...lui è stato solo un errore inutile del passato..a provato a tenere un rapporto ma io nn ho piu voluto..grazie a tutti per i consigli


Quindi ha mollato la presa? Più sentito??? Più più più!??!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	















Ps. In tal caso....


----------



## Old silvia30 (18 Marzo 2008)

solo un altro paio di volte ma ogni volta era un dscuter sui perche i come e i se...

poi ho lasciato perdere...avevo un tesoro da proteggere..


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Marzo 2008)

silvia30 ha detto:


> solo un altro paio di volte ma ogni volta era un dscuter sui perche i come e i se...
> 
> poi ho lasciato perdere...avevo un tesoro da proteggere..


----------



## MariLea (19 Marzo 2008)

silvia30 ha detto:


> a distanza di mesi...sono strafelice..pentita..ho comprato il mio abito da sposa,bomboniere e tutte..e..innamoratissima..a 5 mesi da matrimnio...lui è stato solo un errore inutile del passato..a provato a tenere un rapporto ma io nn ho piu voluto..grazie a tutti per i consigli


sono felice per te Silvia ,
un mondo di auguri!!!


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2008)

silvia30 ha detto:


> solo un altro paio di volte ma ogni volta era un dscuter sui perche i come e i se...
> 
> poi ho lasciato perdere...*avevo un tesoro da proteggere*..


Bella cosa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E allora tanti auguri!!!


----------



## Old Pino (19 Marzo 2008)

silvia30 ha detto:


> sto per sposarmi...ma ho fatto la caolata...l'ho tradito con il mio primo grande amore...lui mi ha lasciata 7 anni fa senza una spiegazione valida...io e lui siamo distanti...poi per tutto sto tempo piu niente...nel frattempo io l'ho dimenticato completamente giuro...ho conosciuto il mio amore e ho progettatto il matrimnio...tutto bellissimo...2 mesi fa lui è tornato...mi ha detto che nn mi ha mai dimentiata che mi ha sempre amata eccc...io ho iniziato a risentirlo...lui è venuto nella mi acitta-...ha fatto 1200 km per vedermi 3 ore...è stato come nn ci fossimo mai lasciati...poi è ripartito ..io ho continuato a sentirlo..stavo mettendo tutto in dubbio..ma era troppo complicata troppi casini,di lavoro di famiglia ecc e allora abbiamo deciso di interrompere tutto...sono passati 4 giorni..sto bene..ci penso spesso ma non mi fa male...con il mio amore tutto ok...


Avanti c'e' posto, sicuro che hai fatto una cavolata, ma se sei contenta te va bene...spero che non ti capiti piu'.Ciao
Pino


----------



## Verena67 (19 Marzo 2008)

Oh bene Silvia!
brava! Auguri!

E anche per il futuro.. no indecisi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old silvia30 (23 Aprile 2008)

bella cazzata che ho fatto!ma dove ce l'avevo la testa???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2008)

silvia30 ha detto:


> bella cazzata che ho fatto!ma dove ce l'avevo la testa???


Ti riferisci al bacio all'ex o ...al matrimonio?


----------



## MariLea (23 Aprile 2008)

silvia30 ha detto:


> bella cazzata che ho fatto!ma dove ce l'avevo la testa???


novità?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

silvia30 ha detto:


> no no ma io mi voglio sposare....con tutto il cuore..conto le ore ormai ....non sto male per niente...e che io e lui avevamo talmente tante cose in sospeso che forse un chiarimento ci voleva...per me è stato cosi...per lui un po meno perche davvero mi ama tanto...ovvio che quando l'ho rivisto mi è mancato il respiro...poi pero mi sentivo prigionara di una situazione da cui nn sapevo uscire..che in ogni modo che facevo qualcuno stava male per causa mia...
> 
> nn riesco a sentirmi in colpa perche nn riesco a vederlo come tradimento vero e proprio...pero un attimo di dubbio l'ho avuto..dicevo...il nostro è un grande amore che nn puo essere vissuto e nn è stato possibile viverlo...sai il destino queste cose..ma poi se uno pensa dice...ma se avessi voluto in questi anni sarei tornata indietro o cmq ti avrei pensato..invece io nn ho fatto nulla di tutto cio


Ah no? Allora puoi dirlo al tuo imminente marito, che l'hai tradito ma non con un tradimento vero e proprio. Che dovevi solo chiarire delle cose. Di sicuro lui non solleverà mai l'obiezione che per chiarire non è necessario tradire....


----------



## Old lele51 (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *Ah no? Allora puoi dirlo al tuo imminente marito, che l'hai tradito ma non con un tradimento vero e proprio. Che dovevi solo chiarire delle cose. Di sicuro lui non solleverà mai l'obiezione che per chiarire non è necessario tradire....*


*

Da quando le scuse sono state inventate,  i stronzi fanno bella figura alla fine... non ti sembra???
Lele.





*


----------



## Old silvia30 (24 Aprile 2008)

va tutto benissimo!mancano pochissimi mesi...i preparativi proseguono,laconvivenza va alla grande!e tutte le accuse assolutamete scivolano addosso!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

silvia30 ha detto:


> va tutto benissimo!mancano pochissimi mesi...i preparativi proseguono,laconvivenza va alla grande!e tutte le accuse assolutamete scivolano addosso!


Scusa Silvia, ma non credo sia questione di "accuse"...solo un mettere di fronte alle situazioni senza raccontarsela.

In fondo son la ripresa delle stesse cose che pareva condividessi anche tu quando avevi deciso di dire stop...basta...mai più...o ho capito male io?
Perchè quello che non si è capito davvero, era se il commento tuo di ieri era riferito all'aver riletto quello che avevi fatto...e considerarlo ORA una cazzata che ti potevi evitare...o se ci sei ricaduta...tutto qui credo...


----------



## Old stellamarina (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa c'era in sospeso e cosa avete chiarito? Lui perché ti ha cercata? Tu perché non l'hai mai cercato? Da cosa hai dedotto che lui ti ama davvero?


ottime domande


----------



## Old stellamarina (24 Aprile 2008)

silvia30 ha detto:


> quando ci siamo lasciati è stato con una telefonata stupida in cui tante cose nn sono state dette...poi mai piu parlati(solo insulti da parte mia)
> 
> ho capito che mi ama perche lo conosco bene,perche dopo 7 anni ancora mi cerca(e ti assicuro che è un gran bel figliuolo)da come mi gurda da come mi parla dal fatto che in 24 ore ha fatto 1200 km solo per vedermi...


Scusa ma siete stati 7 anni senza sentirvi dopo che vi siete lasciati con una telefonata?? a me sembra pochino per sostenere che lui ti ama.


----------



## Old silvia30 (24 Aprile 2008)

no no...ho riletto e mi rendo conto di avere fatto una cretinata a rivederlo..e quello che ho rischiato di perdere..nn ci posso pensare..

stella marina..ovviamente nn l'ho dedotto da una sola telefonata ma da un sacco di cose..ancora mi cerca ma a me poco importa sinceramnte.vorrei si rifacesse una vita come me.tutto qui.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

silvia30 ha detto:


> va tutto benissimo!mancano pochissimi mesi...i preparativi proseguono,laconvivenza va alla grande!e tutte le accuse assolutamete scivolano addosso!


io più che di accuse parlerei di *scuse*... le tue. Se lui avesse fatto la stessa cosa con una sua ex? Non ci credo che non ti inalbereresti come una biscia... così come no credo che davanti a scuse come le tue, non cambieresti posizione.
E poi, francamente, con questo continuo ripetere che le cose vanno benissimo, che non ti penti perché non è un vero tradimento, ecc ecc, sembra più che cerchi di convincere te stessa. Sbaglierò, ma la vedo così.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2008)

silvia, ma al tuo fidanzato l'hai detto che l'ex ti cerca?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> *
> 
> Da quando le scuse sono state inventate,  i stronzi fanno bella figura alla fine... non ti sembra???
> Lele.
> ...


Ai miei occhi gli stronzi rimangono stronzi, anche se adducono le migliori scuse del mondo


----------



## Old silvia30 (24 Aprile 2008)

infatti sbagli..e poi quei post si riferisconoa quando era appena successo....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

silvia30 ha detto:


> infatti sbagli..e poi quei post si riferisconoa quando era appena successo....



A chi stai rispondendo? In ogni caso se non ricordo male il primo (forse lo sto facendo) il primo post risale a una decina di giorni fa, mica a quando le twin towers erano ancora in piedi


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

*Ehmmm...*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> A chi stai rispondendo? In ogni caso se non ricordo male il primo (forse lo sto facendo) il primo post risale a una decina di giorni fa, mica a quando le twin towers erano ancora in piedi


Il primo post risale a novembre 2007...


----------



## Old stellamarina (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io più che di accuse parlerei di *scuse*... le tue. Se lui avesse fatto la stessa cosa con una sua ex? Non ci credo che non ti inalbereresti come una biscia... così come no credo che davanti a scuse come le tue, non cambieresti posizione.
> E poi, francamente, con questo continuo ripetere che le cose vanno benissimo, che non ti penti perché non è un vero tradimento, ecc ecc, sembra più che cerchi di convincere te stessa. Sbaglierò, ma la vedo così.


mhmhm...concordo con Angelo, ma dovevi proprio finirci a letto alla vigilia del tuo matirimonio? Sei sicura di amare il tuo futuro marito?? Forse ti manca qualcosa dal tuo attuale rapporto che magari speravi di trovare rivedendo il tuo Ex. O sbaglio??


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Scusa ma siete stati 7 anni senza sentirvi dopo che vi siete lasciati con una telefonata?? a me sembra pochino per sostenere che lui ti ama.


 
pensa nel mio caso 18... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   eppure... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Bacio!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il primo post risale a novembre 2007...


ok, avevo messo in conto che stessi cannando la data. Ma non cambia molto. Si parla di una manciata di mesi, non di anni


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok, avevo messo in conto che stessi cannando la data. Ma non cambia molto. Si parla di una manciata di mesi, non di anni


 
Se si ha tempo e voglia di leggere tutti i thread si intuisce come appaia più un momento di debolezza (sindrome/ansia pre-matrimoniale?:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    che un voler mettere in discussione l'attuale rapporto...



Ma che ve lo dico a fa? Tanto so che la mia verrà ritenuta difesa di parte...


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

silvia30 ha detto:


> infatti sbagli..e poi quei post si riferisconoa quando era appena successo....


Ciao Silvia.
Hai fatto una cazzata, uno scivolone. Te ne sei accorta in tempo e adesso stai per iniziare la tua vita con l'uomo che ami davvero.
Bon, stop, guarda avanti, adesso ti senti in colpa, più che normale per una persona non priva di una coscienza.
Hai sbagliato, hai rischiato di perdere tutto. Sono sicura che non lo rifarai.
Sii felice e non ci pensare più.
Un bacio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se si ha tempo e voglia di leggere tutti i thread si intuisce come appaia più un momento di debolezza (sindrome/ansia pre-matrimoniale?:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...








   già! credo che in fondo in fondo tutti i commenti lo siano. Chi è stato tradito (presente!) la bacchetta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , chi ha tradito, la difende


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2008)

...mica vero...siamo piu' sofisticati di così....

Bacio!


----------



## MariLea (24 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...mica vero...siamo piu' sofisticati di così....
> 
> Bacio!


ma davvero!


----------



## Bruja (24 Aprile 2008)

*mah...*

Non é che alla fine, tendendo a scegliere quello che ci é confacente badiamoi più alla nostra felicità e realizzazione che a quella di chi chi ci starà accanto?  Comunque se nel conto si metterà di cercare di fare quanto più possibile per rendere al partner la vita piena, felice e realizzata si può sperare che non sempre dal male viene altro male.  Insomma se l'errore insegna davvero, ma per esserne certi bisogna per una volta essere davvero spietati con sé stessi.... bisogna sapersi guardare con occhi estranei e valutare se quello che facciamo lo subiremmo con la stessa giustificazione; qui più che mai il fine giustificherebbe i mezzi.....
Bruja


----------

